# IGNORE THIS [ Closed. I'm using this to test codes now]



## Finnian

My new shop is here:

*CLICK ME*


----------



## Kammeh

I would love to commission you! Maybe 2-5 million bells for a chibi? And would you do a couple drawing?


----------



## azukitan

I would like a chibi 8D Would 5 mil bells suffice?


----------



## Finnian

So you've taken the time to consider my very own booty for once? 
Well you're in luck because I always deliver the goods but this doesn't 
relate to my moderately sized behind, this is based on those things you 
call "art" on the very internet itself, Pixel art is actually considered art! 
Did you know that?! Because I didn't!!!

Did you know there was an actual NORMAL human man who thought 
"Well, if I slap my manual controlled mouse like thing on this coloring software,
 I COULD make something!" and damned he was because all that guy made was a scribble,
Richard Nixon's nose, a shape that looked quite similar to a groin and somehow 
managed to spit on his monitor screen  (Which he thought was the computer itself!!)








*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*






xxxxxxxx
Now I bet your donger is wondering  "How do I acquire this Stupid pixel contraption business?" 
Simple, learn to meme with me and you'll become the biggest weenie ever.
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx










Price? Damn straight son, here's your price!
Your soul Your dong 300 TBT each!​





Can!
-Humans
-OC's (depends)
-AC Mayors
-AC Villagers
-Aliens? maybe!
-NSFW (Unsure as of now, probably only softcore)
-Singles​



Dongs!
-Furry's/Anthro's
-Ponies
-Animals
-Over complex designs
-Shrek
-Mecha's
-Realism
-Gore
-Couples (for now)​






*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*







xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Spoiler:  Slot and Art Trade Info



*Slots: OPEN*
*Art Trades: OPEN*: I am currently interested in trading my dongs for your dongs. However my quality isn't very good so yours shouldn't be very good either. I don't know if these will prioritize  compared to commissions but ech. First come, first serve doesn't come here either.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx






1.
2.
3.
[Only three slots as of now!]​




1.
2.
3.
[Only three slots at a time!]​
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





Here's the form I guess...What! You want more? Too bad! Hyogo time!​
Character Reference:
Character/Mayor name (if you have one):
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:
Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose):





What's unique about Hyogo's pixels?! Well, here's some facts on this lone donger!​----------------------------------
-Hyogo does not do First come First served services! Some requests might even be ignored 8(
-Hyogo does not use bases for his pixel art!
-Bases are lame and Hyogo thinks so too!
-Hyogo does his best when it comes to trying to make the other party happy!
-Hyogo has A LOT of spare time so he has alot of time to do pixels!
-Hyogo is a perfectionist so he won't stop till he feels like it's done!
-Pixels take an average of 2-3 Hours to do depending on complexity, some might be sooner or longer!
-Hyogo isn't very bright, don't make fun or I'll noscope u! 8(
-I was going to add "Should I gift wrap and kiss this?" to the form but that's dumb lol
----------------------------------


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> 5 mil was my aim! Yay!
> 
> Show character examples?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow I already hate that picture.



Awesome possum, hehe <3
I would love if could draw one of my Pokemon gijinkas~ [ref]

Lmk when you need the bells :D


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> Awesome possum, hehe <3
> I would love if could draw one of my Pokemon gijinkas~ [ref]
> 
> Lmk when you need the bells :D



Pokemon is my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> I would love to commission you! Maybe 2-5 million bells for a chibi? And would you do a couple drawing?



I would! But it would be double the bells!


----------



## Hyoshido

What happened to your old thread?

Also I'd be very interested in commissioning you otherwise.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> What happened to your old thread?
> 
> Also I'd be very interested in commissioning you otherwise.



I hate all my art and it's so far back that I don't feel like bumping it. 
So, this is eventually be my new art shop!


----------



## Hyoshido

Ah, understandable ayy.

Lemme go collect a ref or something, not sure who I'd want drawn just yet, I'll give multiple choices otherwise.
Or if you'd be willing to do various pieces, probably about 3-4, I'd be happy to pay 10 million Bells each.

Or obviously if just the one, I'd still pay 10 Million nonetheless.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Ah, understandable ayy.
> 
> Lemme go collect a ref or something, not sure who I'd want drawn just yet, I'll give multiple choices otherwise.
> Or if you'd be willing to do various pieces, probably about 3-4, I'd be happy to pay 10 million Bells each.



You're the bomb. Heck yes.


----------



## jambouree

hi! i'd absolutely love a couple drawing, do you accept tbt? i could pay in igb as well, but transactions with tbt are easier.


----------



## azukitan

Woop! Woop! Another Pokemon fan. Holla!


----------



## tobi!

Can I have one? I'll pay 5mil igb.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I would love to commission : O I could do 10+ mil for a couple<3 Will post refs in a sec 8D

Aerith Tanaka- [X]

Aerith Husband-



Spoiler: AERITH HUSBAND



Kouji (her husband)-
Has dark blue hair, looks black in all refs xD








His essentially entire outfit Borrowed for ref from DA xD:







Kairi Amakura- [X]

Kairi Husband- 



Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND








And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD



Note- If possible you can choose which couple to do 8'D I updated my refs with both my OC couples to pick from, Aerith is 5'7" and Kairi is 5 FT. and cutesy/lovey pose would be great : )


----------



## Mercedes

10 million bells for a chino of me and bonnie please? ;-;


----------



## Finnian

Wowza. People like my art? Why. It's so bad.

And I swear, Luckypinch, haven't you commissioned me like 6 times and I'm too flighty to get anything done ever.
I feel so bad about that.


----------



## Hyoshido

Re-added the references!!!

*Pit* _From Kid Icarus (Pink Alt)_


Spoiler: Reference Image








I can't think of any specifics, Just for you to draw it however you'd like.



*Ness* _From Earthbound (Two Alts)_


Spoiler: Reference Images












Two clothing styles, obviously none are his original colors but those are my faves.
I'll only ask you to attempt to draw it how it's styled, which keeps the nature of Earthbound's and Smash Bros' anatomy.



*Meta Knight* _From the Kirby series/Smash bros series_


Spoiler: Reference Images












*[Second picture shows him with his cape turned to wings and hand guards on his gloves]*
Another picture you can do in your style, however he must obviously still be round lmao, I don't mind if you do him with his Cape or wings, both are there just to show the differences.

His mask and shoes (also the handguards on the second image) are made from Metal, can be drawn with or without Galaxia (the sword)



*Mario/Doctor Mario* _From the Mario series_


Spoiler: Reference Images












Your choice at the end of the day, I like em both the same.



*Toad (With Cat suit)* _From the Mario series_


Spoiler: Reference Image








Again, It can be done how you like


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Could you draw two characters together for 10 million?


----------



## Finnian

I could use some sick beats to draw too. 
I also need to make pony plushes today and get this website header done so I ma be slow but I wanna draw all night so.

CAN ANYONE HELP ME BY THE WAY? I am the worst grpahic designer and this lady keeps hiring me to do graphic design stuff


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Could you draw two characters together for 10 million?



Yes I can!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> D'aww shucks! I can relate with you with thinking what we produce can be so much better, People liked my Pixel art I used to do, I never really did though haha.
> 
> Anyways, I'll edit this post with refs soon, just collecting them and adding info.



Sounds good, hombre!


----------



## buuunii

I would love a drawing of my mayor. I can pay 7-8mill ^^


----------



## Amissapanda

Finnian said:


> Wowza. People like my art? Why. It's so bad.



It really makes me sad when artists talk like this. You wouldn't really have made a shop/started commissions if you thought it was that bad, right? 

Take a little pride in your work and you'll feel much better. I know it's hard to sometimes and we see our own flaws more than anyone else does, but don't be so hard on yourself. It'll honestly only hold you back in the long-run.

Best of luck with your shop. : )


----------



## gnoixaim

Are you looking for certain villagers? ; )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Yes I can!


My two lovelies together? 


Spoiler: Ref















Feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings.

*Price:* 20 million, 13 pink carnations, and 30 blue roses

BTW, I really like your artwork. I really do.


----------



## Finnian

gnoixaim said:


> Are you looking for certain villagers? ; )



Not yet.
I'm still mapping my town and designing paths.

Oh by the way. I literally had like 10 squares of path down and a villager moved on top of it. really???

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay. I need to embroider some stuff and make a list brb.


----------



## gnoixaim

Finnian said:


> Not yet.
> I'm still mapping my town and designing paths.
> 
> Oh by the way. I literally had like 10 squares of path down and a villager moved on top of it. really???



Haha, well let me know when you decide on villagers - I'd be more than happy to find you any villager(s) you'd like in exchange for art! (Since you seem full on igb orders!) <3


----------



## tobi!

Spoiler: ref







This is my ref and I'll pay 5Mil for a picture.


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> Not yet.
> I'm still mapping my town and designing paths.
> 
> Oh by the way. I literally had like 10 squares of path down and a villager moved on top of it. really???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay. I need to embroider some stuff and make a list brb.



Oh man, that sucks D;

And good thinkin'. Be sure not to bite more than you can chew, or you might wear yourself out/lose interest.


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> Oh man, that sucks D;
> 
> And good thinkin'. Be sure not to bite more than you can chew, or you might wear yourself out/lose interest.



right!?
I really don't wanna do this embroidery. It takes forever and it's loud but people payed good money for their my little pony oc's so.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'd love a couple drawing heh.

Would like these two together:


Spoiler: Nathan Peppers















Spoiler: Hair Styles



Spiked Hair:





Regular Hair:





Pick whichever you want!



Age: 18
Favorite Color: Orange
Role: Leader/main character
Personality: Brave/Courageous/Heavily sarcastic
Likes: Pie, having fun, dancing, music, when things actually go right, when people listen to him
Hates: Insanity, dumb people, getting thrown in the middle of things, almost all women because of how complicated they are

Charahub: X​
He's the leader of the group and represents me (what I looked like in like 3rd grade haha). He has spiky hair (not with little sticks though, that's just how I used to draw spiky hair when I was little and the design stuck. Think anime-style spiked hair. Also, his hair does not have to be spiked. It could be regular short hair ) and glasses. The glasses don't have to be round. His shirt colors are orange and a goldish yellow. He is often serious about stuff when it comes to trying to deal with people, but he loves having fun. This guy is all about sarcasm and loves crushing women's dreams when they get a "fantastic idea". He hates being a part of The Story because it never makes any sense and so he just quietly waits for it to end. He and Alex are best friends for life (and yes, there is some serious shipping going on there).

He was the original character of everything... obviously because he centered around me. He has seen many things throughout his adventures and wishes he could get back to them. Unfortunately, all the characters ever want to do is sit around and be lazy. Nathan tries to get them to be more active once he starts to realize the same things tend to happen each chapter. But do they listen to him? Noooo. It is heavily mentioned throughout the Seasons how no one ever listens to him... or the Author, for that matter.

He is on a quest to go places and follow his dreams, dreams of just heading out and seeing the world. Sadly, the other characters are all lazy and the big quests stop after Season 1.

He was once meant to be me, but now after five years of writing he's just become a guy who isn't really like me but shares my interests. If you draw Nathan you aren't drawing me!

The Story takes place from Nathan's POV, although some other characters have gotten a chances to narrate on special occasions.





Spoiler: Alex Miller









Age: 18
Favorite Color: Brown
Role: Werewolf
Personality: Shy/Reserved/Outgoing (he's timid around people he doesn't know but is outgoing around his friends, mostly out of the fear of being misunderstood. He deeply trusts those he has connected with.)
Likes: Reading, music, sports, skateboarding, playing guitar
Dislikes: The fact that he's a werewolf and when people point it out, spaghetti, spiders, confined spaces
​
This guy here definitely has top priority over everyone else as I do not have any type of anything for him. Alex was imported from another more serious story I was writing with my cousin towards the final days of The Story. He made a cameo during the play in Season 5, had a few random appearances, then officially became a character in Chapter 24 of Season 5. His name was originally Zane Powers (a name I personally liked better but like whatevs), and he was based off of my cousin's boyfriend at the time. We started an RP story in PictoChat that soon turned into a huge story involving Sindr as a wolf-cat hybrid who infects Zane and turns him into one, and lots of fantasy-drama follows. Eventually my cousin broke up with Zane and started dating a guy named Alex, so the name suddenly changed and we all just act like nothing ever happened

Alex is a very handsome guy with short, usually messy dark brown hair. He's about 5'9 and muscular... um, let's just say he's the type of guy Sarah would be staring at should he be pool-side. He's also a werewolf - and he always gets really nervous when anything involving that sort of thing comes up. He feels like a monster and just wishes he could forget about all that for once, y'know? Aside from that he's really fun and adventurous, albeit awkward around certain people, mostly cause he just wants to be as normal as he can be but isn't sure if he really can anymore. (It doesn't help that we make him do all the hard work all the time,  though.) Him and Nathan are BFFs mostly because they connected right away. So much that Alex ended up telling Nathan about his fuzzy side within the first week. Friendship, damn.
Nathan is always showing how accepting he is of Alex's whole situation and talks a lot about it. This often annoys Alex as he wishes Nathan could just stop bringing it up. He feels bad enough already GOSH. If the two of them are drawn together, Alex might be seen growling at Nathan, but let's face it, that just makes Nathan smile even more.
His shirt color is dark brown (his hair should be lighter than his shirt) and the ends of the waist/sleeves are a dark/navy blue color. His hair can either look like the FaceQ picture above or similar to Nathan's non-spiked hairstyle. He also has a tribal-esque tattoo on his left arm, which may or may not be hidden by short sleeves depending on how you draw him. If you don't feel like drawing a tattoo, you don't have to. He can be drawn with any werewolf features- claws, fangs, tail, ears... I honestly don't care. I love werewolves so any of those would look sexy as hell. As a wolf his fur is a mix of dark and light grey and white with black on the end of his tail and he keeps his tattoo marking on his front left leg. You're free to draw his tattoo any way you want.

We don't know anything about how he became a werewolf, although it was mentioned that he was bitten and his alpha is a man named Jason Gutel who couldn't care less about poor Alex. He's about six months into being a werewolf, so he has learned to control just about everything. However he still loses control on occasion and usually goes off when he is mad. Wolf Alex can recognize both Nathan and Amber, making them the ideal people to help him out during the full moon.

Normally I wouldn't have something like a werewolf in The Story, but considering how dull the character roster was at the time I figured he could be a nice addition.

Alex officially debuted as a main character in Chapter 24 of Season 5. From then on we have pointed out that he's a werewolf at least once in every chapter, one way or another. We just can't give him a break, now can we?

Thanks to Alex, two of the chapters in Season 5 were written completely out of character for The Story and have been labeled as "Classified", one being way more classified than the other. These two chapters are 5x40, Mansion Madness, and 5x55, Lunar Eclipse. Mansion Madness was recorded but not released, while Lunar Eclipse hasn't even been touched since I wrote it. See what happens when I try to be serious?!

Alex is also the only person who likes Lily, whom is someone we despise for some unknown reason.



They can just be hanging out or doing whatevs. You're also free to dress them in whatever you want.
Let me know if ya got any questions.

I'll be handing over 20mil+ with some blue roses & pansies as payment! If I need to pay more THEN PAY MORE I SHALL.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I PM'ed you... ;v;b


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Oh by the way. I literally had like 10 squares of path down and a villager moved on top of it. really???


Got to love them villagers.

Oh some good concrete. A nice place to pop my house.


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> right!?
> I really don't wanna do this embroidery. It takes forever and it's loud but people payed good money for their my little pony oc's so.



You have so many projects on your plate! Ahhh, do your best in managing time and stress ;w; The MLP fandom is still as big as ever, I see. Don't give up; the loot sounds worth it!


----------



## Hyoshido

Fixed my post with references now, also offered to give all my current TBT till I have to pay you if you do all of them.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Got to love them villagers.
> 
> Oh some good concrete. A nice place to pop my house.



I really love this brick! Even though my house will cover it unevenly, I think it will look good with crushed flowers coming out from under it!


----------



## Finnian

Amissapanda said:


> It really makes me sad when artists talk like this. You wouldn't really have made a shop/started commissions if you thought it was that bad, right?
> 
> Take a little pride in your work and you'll feel much better. I know it's hard to sometimes and we see our own flaws more than anyone else does, but don't be so hard on yourself. It'll honestly only hold you back in the long-run.
> 
> Best of luck with your shop. : )



Thank you!
I guess what i mean is that I'm not happy with where it is. I know it's not terrible, but it's not as good as I feel like I should be!


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> It really makes me sad when artists talk like this. You wouldn't really have made a shop/started commissions if you thought it was that bad, right?
> 
> Take a little pride in your work and you'll feel much better. I know it's hard to sometimes and we see our own flaws more than anyone else does, but don't be so hard on yourself. It'll honestly only hold you back in the long-run.
> 
> Best of luck with your shop. : )



I agree with you~ I hope every self-deprecating artist comes to this realization sooner or later, but it's definitely a process and some may take longer than others. You just have to be mindful of the steps you take to reach the destination you want.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Updated my refs if you even pick from one of mine :3


----------



## Finnian

My embroidery foot thing is missing. Gosh dangit.
Oh well back to drawing.


----------



## Shirohibiki

wehs i love your art so much but i should probably back off considering you have like 4085345 requests XD;; good luck!!! ;v;b your art is fantastic <3


----------



## Aradai

I'll commission you when you aren't busy, I'm sorry! good luck though!


----------



## Amissapanda

Finnian said:


> Thank you!
> I guess what i mean is that I'm not happy with where it is. I know it's not terrible, but it's not as good as I feel like I should be!



Ahhh, I see. Well, I'm sure that all artists feel that way sometimes (or a lot of times). I know I tend to get discouraged sometimes when I see 15-16 year olds doing amazing professional work that I couldn't hope to in my wildest daydreams. But some of us improve faster than others and there's no harm in slow progress---progress is progress! I wish I could improve more quickly than I feel that I do, but after awhile I've had to accept that I'm a different person than everyone else. We're all different and we all change and grow in different ways. As long as you have that fire to improve, you'll keep improving. : ) Practice makes better!



azukitan said:


> I agree with you~ I hope every self-deprecating artist comes to this realization sooner or later, but it's definitely a process and some may take longer than others. You just have to be mindful of the steps you take to reach the destination you want.



Well said. It depends on the person. And the amount of steps and the pace of steps that you take differs from person to person. But we're all walking on that road somewhere together. : ) Just remember that you're not alone. All artists feel like that and we all have times where we just want to quit art or feel that we're not doing well or as well as we'd like. But it takes courage to keep picking up that pencil/tablet and trying again. Every time that you do and every time that you strive to improve, you're miles ahead of those who quit.

Best of luck with all the commissions! Looks like you've got a ton of well-deserved interest. : ) I don't have many in-game bells, myself, but I look forward to seeing the results of your works!


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> D'aww shucks! I can relate with you with thinking what we produce can be so much better, People liked my Pixel art I used to do, I never really did though haha.
> 
> Refferoo's!
> 
> *Pit* _From Kid Icarus (Pink Alt)_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Can be done how you want, no specific changes to design_
> 
> 
> *Ness* _From Earthbound_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You can choose out of those two clothing references, if possible, would you be able to keep it to Earthbound's proportions/anatomy?_
> 
> 
> *Meta Knight* _From the Kirby series/Smash bros series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Second picture shows him with his cape turned to wings and hand guards on his gloves]*
> 
> 
> _With or without Galaxia (The sword) completely up to you [Note: mask/shoes are made from metal]_
> 
> 
> *Mario/Doctor Mario* _Mario From the Mario series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your choice between normal Mario or Doctor Mario._
> 
> Also if you want, I can do all my current TBT Bells until I need to pay (Looking to about 1k TBT) for the art if you do all of them (Aka, Mario AND Dr. Mario, Ness only needs one done tbh)
> 
> That's probably about 70 - 80 Million Bells for them all if you do 7 Million or 8 Million per 100 TBT.



My fiance is gonna cry when she sees kirby stuff and mario.
We just finished paper mario tyd and are finishing kirby air ride, then starting kirby yarn game.


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian said:


> Wowza. People like my art? Why. It's so bad.
> 
> And I swear, Luckypinch, haven't you commissioned me like 6 times and I'm too flighty to get anything done ever.
> I feel so bad about that.


Yee but it's fine lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> My fiance is gonna cry when she sees kirby stuff and mario.
> We just finished paper mario tyd and are finishing kirby air ride, then starting kirby yarn game.


Dang! I hope you both had alot of fun with Paper Mario! I aint played Air ride in years o: was such a fun game c:

Other than the TBT offer, I'm happy with paying igb as you know, but it will be a lower amount shamefully!


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Dang! I hope you both had alot of fun with Paper Mario! I aint played Air ride in years o: was such a fun game c:
> 
> Other than the TBT offer, I'm happy with paying igb as you know, but it will be a lower amount shamefully!



That's okay! I don't have any use for TBT!
I don't really know what they're for so


----------



## Hyoshido

Most peeps use them for buying art, otherwise a fair few use them to buy in-game bells from other users.


----------



## Pokemanz

Added refs to my post in case you decide to do mine. :3

Take your time, though. I know you got lots to do already lol.


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> Awesome possum, hehe <3
> I would love if could draw one of my Pokemon gijinkas~ [ref]
> 
> Lmk when you need the bells :D


Yo.
Done.





- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I'm really taking chances not watermarking things but whatever.


----------



## MayorGong

Could I post my references already? ;v; the chibi looks so great!


----------



## Finnian

MayorGong said:


> Could I post my references already? ;v; the chibi looks so great!



Yeah. I'm basically doing all the characters I think are super cute/cool. 

I hate that gyroid.


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> Yo.
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow I'm really taking chances not watermarking things but whatever.



dsmfhlfadkfg SAW THIS BEAUTY MOMENTS AFTER I LOGGED ON AND _*I AM TOTALLY MESMERIZED*_!!!!! Thank you so much! Gengar's a real cutie in your style (｡・//▽//・｡)

I'm available right now if you want to pick up or have me drop off bells! ^u^


----------



## Finnian

yes please! My friend code in my signature is wrong. i have my own 3ds now (wow!) Lemme grab it.


----------



## buuunii

Hey did you ever accept my order? ;w;


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> yes please! My friend code in my signature is wrong. i have my own 3ds now (wow!) Lemme grab it.



kk, roger that 8D


----------



## Finnian

I also cut down all my trees so I have a vileplume flower whatever it's called, don't make fun of me. My town is 2 days old. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Hey did you ever accept my order? ;w;



Oh yeah. I'm actually drawing it right now.


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> I also cut down all my trees so I have a vileplume flower whatever it's called, don't make fun of me. My town is 2 days old. ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I'm actually drawing it right now.



LMAO, I won't make fun. I promise. My town is trashed as well :{D


----------



## Finnian

so it's 3454-2260-1591


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> so it's 3454-2260-1591



I gotchu. Mine is on the sidebar x3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be dropping bells in increments of 1,250,000--that way, I only have to make three trips to your ABD :)


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> I gotchu. Mine is on the sidebar x3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll be dropping bells in increments of 1,250,000--that way, I only have to make three trips to your ABD :)



you're beautiful.


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> you're beautiful.



Thank you, milady. I see you've noticed my sexy stache


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Haha wow that's awesome!


----------



## azukitan

On my wayyyy~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Haha wow that's awesome!



Ain't it, though?! Not to mention I friggin' love purple and am craving plums rn, lol.


----------



## MayorGong

hahaha, waaa could you consider any of them? ^^ I can pay 10mil for each one. Thank you in advance!



Spoiler: OCs



OC1

OC2


More info about them here (need to update a bit ;



Mayor


----------



## Finnian

MayorGong said:


> hahaha, waaa could you consider any of them? ^^ I can pay 10mil for each one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCs
> 
> 
> 
> OC1
> 
> OC2
> 
> 
> More info about them here (need to update a bit ;
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor



I really like the boy!


----------



## azukitan

Again, merci beaucoup, Finnian <3 I can't wait to see more drawings from you. I bet everyone's excited, hehehe.


----------



## Finnian

azukitan said:


> On my wayyyy~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it, though?! Not to mention I friggin' love purple and am craving plums rn, lol.



;v;


----------



## buuunii

Ohh!! Thank you!!


----------



## Hyoshido

I dunno what's going on with mine so I aint dropped any bells ready .n.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> I dunno what's going on with mine so I aint dropped any bells ready .n.



I was working on your's yesterday and I'm not done yet.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ohh, How many did you plan to do? I can prepare to drop the bells in my town you see :>


----------



## Finnian

Just the angel kid. Pit????
I'll probably do more after I get some of the other people'd stuff done. :]


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian said:


> Yeah. I'm basically doing all the characters I think are super cute/cool.
> 
> I hate that gyroid.





Finnian said:


> Just the angel kid. Pit????
> I'll probably do more after I get some of the other people'd stuff done. :]



I was wondering Id you would draw one of my ocs or mercedes and luckypinch playing with bubbles? ; v ; idc I'll pay 10 m for the luckypinch and mercedes and 5 m for the just one oc. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Just checking to make sure you got the PM with the thread and refs? c:


----------



## Finnian

The Hidden Owl said:


> Just checking to make sure you got the PM with the thread and refs? c:



Yes I did!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> I was wondering Id you would draw one of my ocs or mercedes and luckypinch playing with bubbles? ; v ; idc I'll pay 10 m for the luckypinch and mercedes and 5 m for the just one oc. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP



yeah. I have a lot of commissions but I ill get to it! I'm trying to get out of art block and chibis are great for that


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Finnian said:


> Yes I did!



Ok ty! If you want another outfit option just let me know as I now outfits for all seasons. (even though you are just doing a bust up)


----------



## pengutango

Uh... not sure how many bells to offer.. Hm, maybe 10 mil for a couple, or 5 mil for a single one? Really not sure.

If you wanted to do a couple, I was probably thinking one of Adrianna and Cameron doing something silly. I dunno if you are open to armor, but even if the character looks interesting and not the armor, I'm open to having them drawn in other outfits. 

If a single one, here's who you gotta pick from~

*Olive:* *[x]*

*Aurelia:* *[x]*

*Sapphira:* *[x]*

*Eliana:* *[x]*
*3 view w/markings:* *[x]*

*Madeleine:* *[x]*
*Personality:* Energetic, adventurous, absentminded, sweet, logical

*Adrianna:* *[x]*
*Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken

*Cameron:* *[x]* 
*Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Uh... not sure how many bells to offer.. Hm, maybe 10 mil for a couple, or 5 mil for a single one? Really not sure.
> 
> If you wanted to do a couple, I was probably thinking one of Adrianna and Cameron doing something silly. I dunno if you are open to armor, but even if the character looks interesting and not the armor, I'm open to having them drawn in other outfits.
> 
> If a single one, here's who you gotta pick from~
> 
> *Olive:* *[x]*
> 
> *Aurelia:* *[x]*
> 
> *Sapphira:* *[x]*
> 
> *Eliana:* *[x]*
> *3 view w/markings:* *[x]*
> 
> *Madeleine:* *[x]*
> *Personality:* Energetic, adventurous, absentminded, sweet, logical
> 
> *Adrianna:* *[x]*
> *Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken
> 
> *Cameron:* *[x]*
> *Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed



I like Aurelia a lot.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Just the angel kid. Pit????
> I'll probably do more after I get some of the other people'd stuff done. :]


No worries, do let me know if you're willing to do more in the future :>

I'll drop 10 million by my train station tomorrow just so I'm prepared!


----------



## Amilee

hi c: can i have one chibi for 5mill?
here is her picture:


thank you c:


----------



## Finnian

Amilee said:


> hi c: can i have one chibi for 5mill?
> here is her picture:
> View attachment 85094
> thank you c:



She's so cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Ohh!! Thank you!!



Wip??? I GOT THE EYE COLOR WRONG. i literally just noticed and I'm really happy with those eyes. Do I need to change it?





- - - Post Merge - - -

CRAP I DREW THE EYES ON THE SKIN LAYER WHY


----------



## azukitan

Kawaii, kawaii everywhere (〃? ▽ `〃)


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh it's so adorbz! *v*



Finnian said:


> CRAP I DREW THE EYES ON THE SKIN LAYER WHY



I SWEAR THIS IS ME EVERY TIME I DRAW SOMETHING
I DREW ON THE BACKGROUND NOOOO


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh it's so adorbz! *v*
> 
> 
> 
> I SWEAR THIS IS ME EVERY TIME I DRAW SOMETHING
> I DREW ON THE BACKGROUND NOOOO





azukitan said:


> Kawaii, kawaii everywhere (〃? ▽ `〃)



;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh it's so adorbz! *v*
> 
> 
> 
> I SWEAR THIS IS ME EVERY TIME I DRAW SOMETHING
> I DREW ON THE BACKGROUND NOOOO



EVERY TIME THOUGH


----------



## Amilee

omg its soooo cute <3


----------



## Finnian

Amilee said:


> omg its soooo cute <3



Thank you! I can't wait to do yours!


----------



## buuunii

Finnian said:


> She's so cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wip??? I GOT THE EYE COLOR WRONG. i literally just noticed and I'm really happy with those eyes. Do I need to change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> CRAP I DREW THE EYES ON THE SKIN LAYER WHY



IT LOOKS ANAZING OMG I LOVE IT

MY CLASS END IN ONE HOUR SO ILL BE READY TO PAY LIKE IN AN HOUR OR SO YEEH
WOO
THANK YOU

AND UGH THE PAINS OF THE LAYERS UGH


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> EVERY TIME THOUGH



EVERY SINGLE TIME

I DREW ON THE TEXT LAYER NOW I CAN'T MOVE THE TEXT OR I MOVE THE FACE


----------



## Jamborenium

omigosh your art is so adorable <3
I'm going to die

/here lies Nebu they died of a cute attack/​


----------



## Amilee

Finnian said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to do yours!



aww thanks  im really excited to see it


----------



## kassie

Hnnng ;; I love your art!

Are we still allowed to post references? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian, let me know when you want me to drop off the bells.


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> EVERY SINGLE TIME
> 
> I DREW ON THE TEXT LAYER NOW I CAN'T MOVE THE TEXT OR I MOVE THE FACE



Same!!!!!
I do things for clients and I do this ALL THE TIME and they're lik "can you move it" and I'm like. :/ Noooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Finnian, let me know when you want me to drop off the bells.



After I have finished the picture! Ask everyone who has ordered from me ever why i don't take bells before delivering

p.s. it's because I'm too flighty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Hnnng ;; I love your art!
> 
> Are we still allowed to post references? c:



heck yeah!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> omigosh your art is so adorable <3
> I'm going to die
> 
> /here lies Nebu they died of a cute attack/​



ahdoidsa.

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> IT LOOKS ANAZING OMG I LOVE IT
> 
> MY CLASS END IN ONE HOUR SO ILL BE READY TO PAY LIKE IN AN HOUR OR SO YEEH
> WOO
> THANK YOU
> 
> AND UGH THE PAINS OF THE LAYERS UGH



I was trying so hard to get the colors right and then EYES


----------



## momiji345

Am looking to get a chibi picture of my mayor ,I ca pay 5 m


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> After I have finished the picture! Ask everyone who has ordered from me ever why i don't take bells before delivering
> 
> p.s. it's because I'm too flighty.


Oh alright! I'm too use to paying artists front up first haha. Sorry about that.


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh alright! I'm too use to paying artists front up first haha. Sorry about that.



No problem! I'm just to busy and too scatter brained to make lists and make sure I get things done.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> No problem! I'm just to busy and too scatter brained to make lists and make sure I get things done.


Ehh, don't stress yourself out!


----------



## Finnian

That embroidery file is too heavy duty for my machine and I think my needle is gonna break.


----------



## kassie

Spoiler:  


























Her outfit is a crop top w/ a skirt. Thanks for considering ♥

I'll offer 30 million+ c: I don't know if that's more or less than what others have offered but I can definitely pay more. :3


----------



## buuunii

You could probably fix the eyes with contrast and stuff
But I like it. Lots of artists draw my major with blue eyes
I don't mind. I love them drawing (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her outfit is a crop top w/ a skirt. Thanks for considering ♥
> 
> I'll offer 30 million+ c: I don't know if that's more or less than what others have offered but I can definitely pay more. :3



WHOA REALLY?

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her outfit is a crop top w/ a skirt. Thanks for considering ♥
> 
> I'll offer 30 million+ c: I don't know if that's more or less than what others have offered but I can definitely pay more. :3



I'm doing yours next if really homes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh! we can still post refs? ;v; pretty sure i can offer 20m+, however much you need~ i havent dropped bells in a long time tho lol...so youll have to bear with me

id love it if you could draw my OC bridgette, i have refs here under her section: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)

if youre willing to do couples i will absolutely pay more, but thats totally up to you and a single piece is fine with me <3 thank you so much for considering!!!


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> WHOA REALLY?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing yours next if really homes.



Yep! Your art is amazing *^*


----------



## Hyoshido

Now I feel like I'm under paying :'/


----------



## Pokemanz

Hyogo said:


> Now I feel like I'm under paying :'/



Ikr I just don't wanna spend five hours throwing down Bells ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Now I feel like I'm under paying :'/


We all feel like we are under paying now haha.


----------



## buuunii

IM HOME
when can I pay?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pokemanz said:


> Ikr I just don't wanna spend five hours throwing down Bells ;v;



thats why TBT is faaaar easier lmao


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> oh! we can still post refs? ;v; pretty sure i can offer 20m+, however much you need~ i havent dropped bells in a long time tho lol...so youll have to bear with me
> 
> id love it if you could draw my OC bridgette, i have refs here under her section: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> 
> if youre willing to do couples i will absolutely pay more, but thats totally up to you and a single piece is fine with me <3 thank you so much for considering!!!



Yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey guys. I'm raising it to a least 10mil.
Except for buuuni because I'm almost done.
My fiance told me I had to.
I'm goign to go to the store and eat now so brb


----------



## Kammeh

I can offer 15 mil or 600 tbt for a drawing of my character ; v ; I love the drawing you did for bunnnii -- especially the eyes OMG <3333



Spoiler: refs


----------



## kassie

I still don't mind paying 30 million for your time & effort c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Hey guys. I'm raising it to a least 10mil.
> Except for buuuni because I'm almost done.
> My fiance told me I had to.
> I'm goign to go to the store and eat now so brb


Would I need to offer you more since I asked a couple? 20 million?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I can up my offer to 20+ mil for my couple request if you're even still considering mine 8'D Offered 10 mil before : )


----------



## Pokemanz

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Would I need to offer you more since I asked a couple? 20 million?



Same. Would gladly pay 20+ mil

the dropping tho :'D


----------



## piichinu

you could sell these for like 1000 tbt which you can sell at minimum for 80 million


----------



## pengutango

I don't mind offering 10 mil for a pic, 20 mil if you did a couple.  I can edit my post accordingly. Ya mentioned you liked Aurelia, so if you did draw her, would you mind drawing her in a different outfit? Was thinking a formal dress, though I have to find a ref pic of the dress though. I can look one up in the meantime.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> Yes!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey guys. I'm raising it to a least 10mil.
> Except for buuuni because I'm almost done.
> My fiance told me I had to.
> I'm goign to go to the store and eat now so brb



if that yes was to couples, then id love that!! you can pick whichever of her boyfriends youd prefer to draw her with ywy will certainly pay 20-30m!


----------



## Finnian

Holy moly guys!
You guys all rock.
yes to all, but it may take me a few days!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I'm back to drawing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnee said:


> you could sell these for like 1000 tbt which you can sell at minimum for 80 million



Holy.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Holy moly guys!
> You guys all rock.
> yes to all, but it may take me a few days!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I'm back to drawing!



Thanks so much : D And omg haha take all the time you need+ breaks 8'D


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


> Holy moly guys!
> You guys all rock.
> yes to all, but it may take me a few days!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I'm back to drawing!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Holy.



If you decide you want to take tbt instead, I'd gladly pay 800-1k tbt for your art x'D That would get you a ton of igb, and people are always looking to exchange their igb for tbt. I'm just too lazy to drop 30mil+ bells.


----------



## Jamborenium

/casually saves up IGB so they can buy a commission/​


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Would I need to offer you more since I asked a couple? 20 million?


That's fine, if that's okay?


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian said:


> That's fine, if that's okay?



Hi  I'll gladly pay ten mill ;-;


----------



## Finnian

buuunii said:


> I would love a drawing of my mayor. I can pay 7-8mill ^^



Here you go!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Hi  I'll gladly pay ten mill ;-;




Everyone is so nice!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Here you go!



It's so cute ;w;



> Everyone is so nice!



You're gonna hit 100mil before I do.
And I've been playing since release. o.o


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haha reposting just in case w/ updated offer not sure if you saw mine or not 8'D

I would love to commission : O I could do 20+ mil for a couple<3

Aerith Tanaka- [X]

Aerith Husband-



Spoiler: AERITH HUSBAND



Kouji (her husband)-
Has dark blue hair, looks black in all refs xD








His essentially entire outfit Borrowed for ref from DA xD:







Kairi Amakura- [X]

Kairi Husband- 



Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND








And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD



Note- If possible you can choose which couple to do 8'D I updated my refs with both my OC couples to pick from, Aerith is 5'7" and Kairi is 5 FT. and cutesy/lovey pose would be great : )


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha reposting just in case w/ updated offer not sure if you saw mine or not 8'D
> 
> I would love to commission : O I could do 20+ mil for a couple<3
> 
> Aerith Tanaka- [X]
> 
> Aerith Husband-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AERITH HUSBAND
> 
> 
> 
> Kouji (her husband)-
> Has dark blue hair, looks black in all refs xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His essentially entire outfit Borrowed for ref from DA xD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kairi Amakura- [X]
> 
> Kairi Husband-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his outfit>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD
> 
> 
> 
> Note- If possible you can choose which couple to do 8'D I updated my refs with both my OC couples to pick from, Aerith is 5'7" and Kairi is 5 FT. and cutesy/lovey pose would be great : )



Yeah! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> It's so cute ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna hit 100mil before I do.
> And I've been playing since release. o.o



I've been playing since last Christmas, but my fiance got me my own DS and my own game and I wanted a new mayor b/c mine was ugly so.

AND I DIDN'T REALIZE HOW MANY PEOPLE WANTED MY STUFF???


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Yeah!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing since last Christmas, but my fiance got me my own DS and my own game and I wanted a new mayor b/c mine was ugly so.
> 
> AND I DIDN'T REALIZE HOW MANY PEOPLE WANTED MY STUFF???



Ahahaha thanks, didn't want to seem a bother xD And OMGawd yes! Your chibs are stunning ;D


----------



## Finnian

It's bringing me out o my art block at least!


----------



## tobi!

i was wondering if my picture is next?


----------



## pengutango

I've wanted your art for a while and I think I was on your waiting list at one point too. XD Glad to have another chance at maybe getting a piece finally this time... maybe. :3 Should I repost my original post with the updated offer or just update it? Wasn't sure.


----------



## Finnian

Nebu said:


> /casually saves up IGB so they can buy a commission/​



Yoooo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> It's bringing me out o my art block at least!



That's always good to hear :3 I don't get art block, but as someone who designs a lot I do get design block lol, so I sort of get how crummy it feels : )


----------



## squirelT

Hi, would you be willing to do a picture of my mayor for 5m igb? (I can go up if this seems to low)

Here is a reference if you take it up.


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> i was wondering if my picture is next?



I can't remember??
Post refs again for me?
I don't go down the list, I just kind of do what i think i can draw at the moment so every single one will be good and not half-butted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I've wanted your art for a while and I think I was on your waiting list at one point too. XD Glad to have another chance at maybe getting a piece finally this time... maybe. :3 Should I repost my original post with the updated offer or just update it? Wasn't sure.



Post more refs! It keeps me on track!

- - - Post Merge - - -



squirelT said:


> Hi, would you be willing to do a picture of my mayor for 5m igb? (I can go up if this seems to low)
> 
> Here is a reference if you take it up.
> View attachment 85128



I have to keep up with demand, so I had to raise it to at least 10 million bells (for you 10 million, it's actually 20 million for new people now.)


----------



## kassie

Re-posting by request. :3

My mayor reference:



Spoiler:  























+








Bandage, hiking boots ~


Her outfit is a crop top w/ a skirt c:


----------



## Finnian

If anyone is interested, I have a storeenvy.
I make stuffed animals and stuffed chibi plushes.


----------



## tobi!

Norski said:


> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84983
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ref and I'll pay 5Mil for a picture.


this is my prev post


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> Re-posting by request. :3
> 
> My mayor reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandage, hiking boots ~
> 
> 
> Her outfit is a crop top w/ a skirt c:



working on it now!


----------



## squirelT

Oh, I understand. If you have too many orders I can just wait until things have died down to order. Otherwise I can pay you the 10m.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Wow, I love your chibis! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the commissions ^^


----------



## Finnian

Finnian said:


> working on it now!



Wip????





it's just a sketch so a lot will be fixed and stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -



squirelT said:


> Oh, I understand. If you have too many orders I can just wait until things have died down to order. Otherwise I can pay you the 10m.



You're on my list, no worries!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Wow, I love your chibis! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the commissions ^^



Thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> That's fine, if that's okay?


I don't want it to feel like I am lowballing you so....
Haha I don't mind. You're art is fab!

I've edited my original post with the offer: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ckup-Buuunii&p=4610114&viewfull=1#post4610114


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> Wip????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just a sketch so a lot will be fixed and stuff



I love it so far. :3


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I don't want it to feel like I am lowballing you so....
> Haha I don't mind. You're art is fab!



Thank you!
I'm been feeling realllllyyy down about it lately. (Like, second reason i'm doing commissions is too practice ojhhklhft)

- - - Post Merge - - -

The polka o dolka is better than any calvin harris song.


----------



## Pokemanz

Pokemanz said:


> I'd love a couple drawing for 10mil too heh.
> 
> Would like these two together:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nathan Peppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hair Styles
> 
> 
> 
> Spiked Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick whichever you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 18
> Favorite Color: Orange
> Role: Leader/main character
> Personality: Brave/Courageous/Heavily sarcastic
> Likes: Pie, having fun, dancing, music, when things actually go right, when people listen to him
> Hates: Insanity, dumb people, getting thrown in the middle of things, almost all women because of how complicated they are
> 
> Charahub: X​
> He's the leader of the group and represents me (what I looked like in like 3rd grade haha). He has spiky hair (not with little sticks though, that's just how I used to draw spiky hair when I was little and the design stuck. Think anime-style spiked hair. Also, his hair does not have to be spiked. It could be regular short hair ) and glasses. The glasses don't have to be round. His shirt colors are orange and a goldish yellow. He is often serious about stuff when it comes to trying to deal with people, but he loves having fun. This guy is all about sarcasm and loves crushing women's dreams when they get a "fantastic idea". He hates being a part of The Story because it never makes any sense and so he just quietly waits for it to end. He and Alex are best friends for life (and yes, there is some serious shipping going on there).
> 
> He was the original character of everything... obviously because he centered around me. He has seen many things throughout his adventures and wishes he could get back to them. Unfortunately, all the characters ever want to do is sit around and be lazy. Nathan tries to get them to be more active once he starts to realize the same things tend to happen each chapter. But do they listen to him? Noooo. It is heavily mentioned throughout the Seasons how no one ever listens to him... or the Author, for that matter.
> 
> He is on a quest to go places and follow his dreams, dreams of just heading out and seeing the world. Sadly, the other characters are all lazy and the big quests stop after Season 1.
> 
> He was once meant to be me, but now after five years of writing he's just become a guy who isn't really like me but shares my interests. If you draw Nathan you aren't drawing me!
> 
> The Story takes place from Nathan's POV, although some other characters have gotten a chances to narrate on special occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alex Miller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 18
> Favorite Color: Brown
> Role: Werewolf
> Personality: Shy/Reserved/Outgoing (he's timid around people he doesn't know but is outgoing around his friends, mostly out of the fear of being misunderstood. He deeply trusts those he has connected with.)
> Likes: Reading, music, sports, skateboarding, playing guitar
> Dislikes: The fact that he's a werewolf and when people point it out, spaghetti, spiders, confined spaces
> ​
> This guy here definitely has top priority over everyone else as I do not have any type of anything for him. Alex was imported from another more serious story I was writing with my cousin towards the final days of The Story. He made a cameo during the play in Season 5, had a few random appearances, then officially became a character in Chapter 24 of Season 5. His name was originally Zane Powers (a name I personally liked better but like whatevs), and he was based off of my cousin's boyfriend at the time. We started an RP story in PictoChat that soon turned into a huge story involving Sindr as a wolf-cat hybrid who infects Zane and turns him into one, and lots of fantasy-drama follows. Eventually my cousin broke up with Zane and started dating a guy named Alex, so the name suddenly changed and we all just act like nothing ever happened
> 
> Alex is a very handsome guy with short, usually messy dark brown hair. He's about 5'9 and muscular... um, let's just say he's the type of guy Sarah would be staring at should he be pool-side. He's also a werewolf - and he always gets really nervous when anything involving that sort of thing comes up. He feels like a monster and just wishes he could forget about all that for once, y'know? Aside from that he's really fun and adventurous, albeit awkward around certain people, mostly cause he just wants to be as normal as he can be but isn't sure if he really can anymore. (It doesn't help that we make him do all the hard work all the time,  though.) Him and Nathan are BFFs mostly because they connected right away. So much that Alex ended up telling Nathan about his fuzzy side within the first week. Friendship, damn.
> Nathan is always showing how accepting he is of Alex's whole situation and talks a lot about it. This often annoys Alex as he wishes Nathan could just stop bringing it up. He feels bad enough already GOSH. If the two of them are drawn together, Alex might be seen growling at Nathan, but let's face it, that just makes Nathan smile even more.
> His shirt color is dark brown (his hair should be lighter than his shirt) and the ends of the waist/sleeves are a dark/navy blue color. His hair can either look like the FaceQ picture above or similar to Nathan's non-spiked hairstyle. He also has a tribal-esque tattoo on his left arm, which may or may not be hidden by short sleeves depending on how you draw him. If you don't feel like drawing a tattoo, you don't have to. He can be drawn with any werewolf features- claws, fangs, tail, ears... I honestly don't care. I love werewolves so any of those would look sexy as hell. As a wolf his fur is a mix of dark and light grey and white with black on the end of his tail and he keeps his tattoo marking on his front left leg. You're free to draw his tattoo any way you want.
> 
> We don't know anything about how he became a werewolf, although it was mentioned that he was bitten and his alpha is a man named Jason Gutel who couldn't care less about poor Alex. He's about six months into being a werewolf, so he has learned to control just about everything. However he still loses control on occasion and usually goes off when he is mad. Wolf Alex can recognize both Nathan and Amber, making them the ideal people to help him out during the full moon.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't have something like a werewolf in The Story, but considering how dull the character roster was at the time I figured he could be a nice addition.
> 
> Alex officially debuted as a main character in Chapter 24 of Season 5. From then on we have pointed out that he's a werewolf at least once in every chapter, one way or another. We just can't give him a break, now can we?
> 
> Thanks to Alex, two of the chapters in Season 5 were written completely out of character for The Story and have been labeled as "Classified", one being way more classified than the other. These two chapters are 5x40, Mansion Madness, and 5x55, Lunar Eclipse. Mansion Madness was recorded but not released, while Lunar Eclipse hasn't even been touched since I wrote it. See what happens when I try to be serious?!
> 
> Alex is also the only person who likes Lily, whom is someone we despise for some unknown reason.
> 
> 
> 
> They can just be hanging out or doing whatevs. You're also free to dress them in whatever you want.
> Let me know if ya got any questions.



Bumping my post so it doesn't get lost in the depths. :'D

Obviously I'll be offering 20mil or whatever you feel is appropriate now for a couple.

You can wait until you finish all the singles, though. I don't mind waiting for this gorgeous art!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Thank you!
> I'm been feeling realllllyyy down about it lately. (Like, second reason i'm doing commissions is too practice ojhhklhft)


I know how it feels, every artists does...


----------



## Amilee

i can gladly give you 10mill c: your art is super cute!
here is my mayor again!


thank you~


----------



## MardyBum

I would love one of these ^.^



Spoiler: ref




(drawn by buuunii)




I will pay 10mil for your beautiful art


----------



## deerui

draw this please
I can pay you tomorrow or friday







just dont give her shoes, and no hat, ut keep the antlers please~ and if you could, a deer tail??



how about 8-9 mil? I have 960mil so idc but i hate the time consuming of giving igb bells so


----------



## Hyoshido

Bunnee said:


> you could sell these for like 1000 tbt which you can sell at minimum for 80 million


Yeah, I offered that and it wasn't acknowledged, or atleast properly .n.

Maybe I'll bump up my offer a little more, I feel bad for wanting to pay the "base" price now.


----------



## Alvery

Oh, wow! Your art is amazing  just coming out of my self-imposed exile from belltree for a short while to order art, haha  I'll reply to everyone's messages... later XP

Anywhoo, has anyone offered the sloppy set yet? I can offer that, plus the 7-11 set, gracie set, and flower set, if you're interested in those? (If not, just let me know which sets you're interested in~ ^^ I'll see if I have them!) 

I'd love it if you were to draw anyone (or if it's enough for couples/groups, then that'd be wonderful o w o) from here:
http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/

Let me know? Thank you!


----------



## Finnian

Alvery said:


> Oh, wow! Your art is amazing  just coming out of my self-imposed exile from belltree for a short while to order art, haha  I'll reply to everyone's messages... later XP
> 
> Anywhoo, has anyone offered the sloppy set yet? I can offer that, plus the 7-11 set, gracie set, and flower set, if you're interested in those? (If not, just let me know which sets you're interested in~ ^^ I'll see if I have them!)
> 
> I'd love it if you were to draw anyone (or if it's enough for couples/groups, then that'd be wonderful o w o) from here:
> http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/
> 
> Let me know? Thank you!



I will die for the 7-11 set and the sloppy set. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> draw this please
> I can pay you tomorrow or friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just dont give her shoes, and no hat, ut keep the antlers please~ and if you could, a deer tail??
> 
> 
> 
> how about 8-9 mil? I have 960mil so idc but i hate the time consuming of giving igb bells so



It's 20 million for new people now. ;-; It'll probably drop to 10 million soom, but there's ben a lot of demand and I have to keep up, ya know?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Yeah, I offered that and it wasn't acknowledged, or atleast properly .n.
> 
> Maybe I'll bump up my offer a little more, I feel bad for wanting to pay the "base" price now.



I'm getting so many bell commissions that I'm fine taking tbt bells now. ;v;
AD YOU ARE GETTING DONE TODAY HYOGO. I PROMISE

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> I would love one of these ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85141
> (drawn by buuunii)
> View attachment 85142
> 
> 
> 
> I will pay 10mil for your beautiful art



It's 20 million for people who have't previously posted now so i can keep up with demand. ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Bumping my post so it doesn't get lost in the depths. :'D
> 
> Obviously I'll be offering 20mil or whatever you feel is appropriate now for a couple.
> 
> You can wait until you finish all the singles, though. I don't mind waiting for this gorgeous art!



They are so cute sijdjdso.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> I'm getting so many bell commissions that I'm fine taking tbt bells now. ;v;
> AD YOU ARE GETTING DONE TODAY HYOGO. I PROMISE


Now you want tbt bells omgggg, how much tbt though? some people can sell 100 for like 7-12 million.

I literally just removed the references because you're only drawing Pit aren't ya?


----------



## Finnian

MY COMPUTER SHUT DOWN LAST NIGHT AND I DIDN'T SAVE THE SAI FILE OUT AND ALL MY WORK IS GONE.
I got so far. ;AAAAA;

I guess i wasn't super happy with it though. At least i still have the sketch???




I got so far, and tried so hard, and in the end, it didn't even matter oh oh oh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Now you want tbt bells omgggg, how much tbt though? some people can sell 100 for like 7-12 million.
> 
> I literally just removed the references because you're only drawing Pit aren't ya?



OHH. UHH. Idk. What do you think is fair?
and for now, yes. But i will do the others soon enough!


----------



## Zane

Finnian said:


> MY COMPUTER SHUT DOWN LAST NIGHT AND I DIDN'T SAVE THE SAI FILE OUT AND ALL MY WORK IS GONE.
> I got so far. ;AAAAA;



OMG I'm feeling so much second-hand pain just reading this. x_x 
Anyway while I'm here your art is super great (I especially love the way you draw hair) and good luck with all the orders you're getting!


----------



## Finnian

Zane said:


> OMG I'm feeling so much second-hand pain just reading this. x_x
> Anyway while I'm here your art is super great (I especially love the way you draw hair) and good luck with all the orders you're getting!



Thank you!
And really?? Thak you. I was feelign eeehhh about the hair.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> OHH. UHH. Idk. What do you think is fair?
> and for now, yes. But i will do the others soon enough!


Well since 20 Million is your base price now, sooo...300 TBT? that's atleast 21 Million right there, obviously could raise up to 36 Million if you manage to get 12 Million per 100.

I'll get the references back anyways, I have em saved on another thread now, which I'll have to close because I'll spend all my TBT on you!!


----------



## Finnian

You can keep it at 10million! No worries. ;A;


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> MY COMPUTER SHUT DOWN LAST NIGHT AND I DIDN'T SAVE THE SAI FILE OUT AND ALL MY WORK IS GONE.
> I got so far. ;AAAAA;
> 
> I guess i wasn't super happy with it though. At least i still have the sketch???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so far, and tried so hard, and in the end, it didn't even matter oh oh oh.



Aw it looks great so far! c:

Sorry that your computer shut down ;; I'd hate that haha.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> You can keep it at 10million! No worries. ;A;


In actual bells or in tbt? ;u;

Re-added the references now and even added another character!!


Hyogo said:


> *Pit* _From Kid Icarus (Pink Alt)_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any specifics, Just for you to draw it however you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ness* _From Earthbound (Two Alts)_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two clothing styles, obviously none are his original colors but those are my faves.
> I'll only ask you to attempt to draw it how it's styled, which keeps the nature of Earthbound's and Smash Bros' anatomy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Meta Knight* _From the Kirby series/Smash bros series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Second picture shows him with his cape turned to wings and hand guards on his gloves]*
> Another picture you can do in your style, however he must obviously still be round lmao, I don't mind if you do him with his Cape or wings, both are there just to show the differences.
> 
> His mask and shoes (also the handguards on the second image) are made from Metal, can be drawn with or without Galaxia (the sword)
> 
> 
> 
> *Mario/Doctor Mario* _From the Mario series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice at the end of the day, I like em both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> *Toad (With Cat suit)* _From the Mario series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, It can be done how you like


----------



## MayorGong

Finnian said:


> I really like the boy!



I just readed this ;A; Thank you, I'm glad you like him! I hope to start a litle story soon ;v;

And I love the chibis you are doing!


----------



## boujee

So tempting 


Spoiler


----------



## Finnian

This new Florence and the machine song songs like she heard Beirut and was like "that's great, but my vocals need to be here to."

Like, really, listen??
I mean, i love this song Flo song to death, it's right up my alley, but mix these two songs, add in Florence and there you go:



Spoiler












And add Florence:








also slow down the first Beirut song.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> In actual bells or in tbt? ;u;
> 
> Re-added the references now and even added another character!!



Either is fine!


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> Post more refs! It keeps me on track!



Okie dokes.  Already mentioned I can raise my original offer to 10mil earlier and added some refs here below.

My original post~ *[x]*

I finally think I found a dress I'd like to see Aurelia in: *[x]*
- Something like this

Could her hair be down and have a bunny hairpin in her hair (the same one that's in her bow), like on the side of her head? I dunno if that even makes sense... XD Oh, and one more thing, would it be possible to draw the pic be at least 900px tall?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! We can pay in TBT bells now? I'm confused....


----------



## Finnian

I cannot speak English lately.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Either is fine!


I'll do 200 TBT then for the first picture and 300 each on the others? >u<


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Okie dokes.  Already mentioned I can raise my original offer to 10mil earlier and added some refs here below.
> 
> My original post~ *[x]*
> 
> I finally think I found a dress I'd like to see Aurelia in: *[x]*
> - Something like this
> 
> Could her hair be down and have a bunny hairpin in her hair (the same one that's in her bow), like on the side of her head? I dunno if that even makes sense... XD Oh, and one more thing, would it be possible to draw the pic be at least 900px tall?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! We can pay in TBT bells now? I'm confused....



Go ahead and raise to 10 million bells! I still need in game bells :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I'll do 200 TBT then for the first picture and 300 each on the others? >u<



Okay!


----------



## Amissapanda

You accept TBT now? That's the only way I could pay for one (I'd offer 500TBT), but either way, I'll wait until your workload has tapered off, if you still feel like doing them later on. That's an insane amount of requests on your plate already. Good luck!


----------



## MardyBum

I would love one of these ^.^



Spoiler: ref



View attachment 85141
(drawn by buuunii)
View attachment 85142



I will pay the 20mil for your beautiful art 
Changed the amount ^.^ thanks for letting me know


----------



## Finnian

Amissapanda said:


> You accept TBT now? That's the only way I could pay for one (I'd offer 500TBT), but either way, I'll wait until your workload has tapered off, if you still feel like doing them later on. That's an insane amount of requests on your plate already. Good luck!



Yes I do. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I redrew it because I didn't like the other one.





- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> I would love one of these ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85141
> (drawn by buuunii)
> View attachment 85142
> 
> 
> 
> I will pay the 20mil for your beautiful art
> Changed the amount ^.^ thanks for letting me know



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenith said:


> So tempting
> 
> 
> Spoiler



;D


----------



## Kammeh

Kammeh said:


> I can offer 15 mil or 600 tbt for a drawing of my character ; v ; I love the drawing you did for bunnnii -- especially the eyes OMG <3333
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: refs



Updated offer uvu


----------



## Finnian

Kammeh said:


> Updated offer uvu



15 mil bells probably is better!


----------



## Irarina

Hello, I can pay you 20 mils for my mayor art! ^_^ Here is the reference.



Spoiler


----------



## Finnian

Irarina said:


> Hello, I can pay you 20 mils for my mayor art! ^_^ Here is the reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85175View attachment 85176



SHE'S SO CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Aw it looks great so far! c:
> 
> Sorry that your computer shut down ;; I'd hate that haha.



Done!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> this is my prev post



I'm doing your now because he looks like my OC and now I'm all excited about my baby.


----------



## Irarina

Thanks c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your art is really stunning. I love your style!


----------



## fup10k

I would pay 800tbt for chibis? ;3; 
I have 3 that i would want drawn
are you still taking any requests? lol


----------



## Finnian

fup10k said:


> I would pay 800tbt for chibis? ;3;
> I have 3 that i would want drawn
> are you still taking any requests? lol



What do you want drawn? 800tbt is great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Thanks c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Your art is really stunning. I love your style!



Thank you!


----------



## fup10k

Finnian said:


> What do you want drawn? 800tbt is great!



Here's a link to all of their refs!
I would just want my mayors and peony drawn  they don't have to be drawn together or anything, but you could 

so, 2.4k? do you want that sent now or after?


----------



## Finnian

fup10k said:


> Here's a link to all of their refs!
> I would just want my mayors and peony drawn  they don't have to be drawn together or anything, but you could
> 
> so, 2.4k? do you want that sent now or after?



After. :]


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh, youre taking tbt now?? wonderful, can i pay you 800 for my couple? <3


----------



## Finnian

Wip update:






- - - Post Merge - - -

I hand make and design all my crafts and art,why are you PUTTING ME IN THE DEALERS SECTION SALT LAKE CITY COMIC CON?


----------



## deerui

Finnian said:


> I will die for the 7-11 set and the sloppy set. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It's 20 million for new people now. ;-; It'll probably drop to 10 million soom, but there's ben a lot of demand and I have to keep up, ya know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting so many bell commissions that I'm fine taking tbt bells now. ;v;
> AD YOU ARE GETTING DONE TODAY HYOGO. I PROMISE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's 20 million for people who have't previously posted now so i can keep up with demand. ;A;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute sijdjdso.




I hate droppinng bells and I don't have tbt so I'll pass, I guess
oo ooo could I give you 
7/11 set with 10mil?


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> Done!



Aaah thank you! I love it so much *^*

Let me know when I can pay you. I'm pretty much available all day.


----------



## Finnian

deerui said:


> I hate droppinng bells and I don't have tbt so I'll pass, I guess
> oo ooo could I give you
> 7/11 set with 10mil?



That's great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Aaah thank you! I love it so much *^*
> 
> Let me know when I can pay you. I'm pretty much available all day.



I'm ready now! My friend codes are wrong. Here's the correct one:
3454-2260-1591


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> I'm ready now! My friend codes are wrong. Here's the correct one:
> 3454-2260-1591



Added you c: My FC is 0361-9276-4488.

Your town? And are we doing Re-tail or dropping method?


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> Added you c: My FC is 0361-9276-4488.
> 
> Your town? And are we doing Re-tail or dropping method?



Dropping. Yes, my town. :]

Open.


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> Dropping. Yes, my town. :]
> 
> Open.



On my way!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reposting mine to keep track. 



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> My two lovelies together?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings.
> 
> *Price:* 20 million.


----------



## tobi!

listen to these jams:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdWlSF195Y


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> listen to these jams:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdWlSF195Y


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


>


Ahhhh so fab! HYPPE!


----------



## Mercedes

Luckypinch said:


> 10 million bells for a chino of me and bonnie please? ;-;



Wait am I still getting this I'm so confused ;-; its on like the second page so. I'm sorry


----------



## azukitan

KEEP ON TRUCKIN', FINNIAN! It's amazing how you're able to keep up with so many orders. I am awestruck :D


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: because you can't just not listen to it, LOL







ok, bye



LOL, oh and what other sets are you interested in/others haven't offered yet?


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch said:


> Wait am I still getting this I'm so confused ;-; its on like the second page so. I'm sorry



yeauh!
You will get it, no worries!

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> KEEP ON TRUCKIN', FINNIAN! It's amazing how you're able to keep up with so many orders. I am awestruck :D



Honestly, not even freaking out b/c it's keeping me from real work and I can still be like "I did something today!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: because you can't just not listen to it, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, bye
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, oh and what other sets are you interested in/others haven't offered yet?



Sloppy, 7-11, princess (just cuz I don't wanna buy it again) Gracie stuff. Princess crown. Offer me things!
ALSO HYBRIDS!!!!!!!! Blue roses and blue flowers!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhhh so fab! HYPPE!
> Am I next or are you just picking these haha.
> I'm wondering as I was right before Norski. I'm sorry if this is rude.



I'm just picking! I want everyone's to be good, so i'm going out of order and doing what I think I can draw right then!


----------



## Pokemanz

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: because you can't just not listen to it, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> [insert big buttz & Nicki's fine ass (heh) here]
> ok, bye



OMG NO xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I can offer some blue roses, black roses and any carnations along with my 20 million offer if you are interested. Just let me know how many. ^^;


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can offer some blue roses, black roses and any carnations along with my 20 million offer if you are interested. Just let me know how many. ^^;



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!REALLY????????????????????????????????????????????
Post references again so i don't have to dig? I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Sloppy, 7-11, princess (just cuz I don't wanna buy it again) Gracie stuff. Princess crown. Offer me things!
> ALSO HYBRIDS!!!!!!!! Blue roses and blue flowers!!



I can get you some blue roses & pansies if you need them! ^u^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: idk if youll like this but


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> I can get you some blue roses & pansies if you need them! ^u^



my two favs!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: idk if youll like this but



My finace's lil bro is OBSESSED with Owl City.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When did I start typing like it's 2006 again?


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> my two favs!!!



Yay! I'll throw some in with the Bells. c:



Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: idk if youll like this but



THIS WAS MY SONG OMG
I was like obsessed with Owl City for SO LONG.
Now I have all these songs on my phone and I'm just like no. xD


----------



## gnoixaim

Finnian said:


> Sloppy, 7-11, princess (just cuz I don't wanna buy it again) Gracie stuff. Princess crown. Offer me things!
> ALSO HYBRIDS!!!!!!!! Blue roses and blue flowers!!



Oh ok, lol. I can give you the princess, sloppy, 7/11, weeding, fish, pirate/pascal, birthday, like...all the unorderable hats + any amount of blue hybrids <3 (my cycling town is full of them /crying) + I can offer acnl bells, i'm just assuming you're over-loaded in em'.

I'll leave my OC references here
My friend Zane's OC reference
Buuunii's lil' zombie OR HER MAYOR- I NEVER KNOW WHAT SHE LIKES.
YOU HAVE YOUR PICK or if you want to do all of em' whatever you want



Pokemanz said:


> OMG NO xD



Don't hate the queen <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: idk if youll like this but



ughghghghg Owl City <3333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

owl city is 100000/10 A++++++++++++++ best band ever imo god bless all the fans here :'> I DONT FEEL SO ALONE LOL


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> owl city is 100000/10 A++++++++++++++ best band ever imo god bless all the fans here :'> I DONT FEEL SO ALONE LOL



It helps they're from the same state as me, lol. My bf doesn't like their "auto tune" - but I smack him every time he makes fun of em' <333


----------



## Finnian

gnoixaim said:


> Oh ok, lol. I can give you the princess, sloppy, 7/11, weeding, fish, pirate/pascal, birthday, like...all the unorderable hats + any amount of blue hybrids <3 (my cycling town is full of them /crying) + I can offer acnl bells, i'm just assuming you're over-loaded in em'.
> 
> I'll leave my OC references here
> My friend Zane's OC reference
> Buuunii's lil' zombie OR HER MAYOR- I NEVER KNOW WHAT SHE LIKES.
> YOU HAVE YOUR PICK or if you want to do all of em' whatever you want
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate the queen <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ughghghghg Owl City <3333333



Blue roses!?? Like 30 of them? is that too many? And the sloppy set. i need like 3, so no worries about foiling other people's plans ya'll.
I have so many bells now


----------



## gnoixaim

Finnian said:


> Blue roses!?? Like 30 of them? is that too many? And the sloppy set. i need like 3, so no worries about foiling other people's plans ya'll.
> I have so many bells now



You can have as many as you want, lmao. From my main town and my cycling town, I'm pretty sure I have 30++++ blue roses. Do you want 30 of each blue hybrid or just the roses??


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> owl city is 100000/10 A++++++++++++++ best band ever imo god bless all the fans here :'> I DONT FEEL SO ALONE LOL



 I actually don't care about them that much but that's because I HAD TO LISTEN TO IT ALL SUMMER NONSTOP HOLY CRAP


----------



## fup10k

Listen to some Marina and the Diamonds ;A;


----------



## Finnian

gnoixaim said:


> You can have as many as you want, lmao. From my main town and my cycling town, I'm pretty sure I have 30++++ blue roses. Do you want 30 of each blue hybrid or just the roses??



30 of each???????????????????????????????????????????????????
WOW
WOW
Pink flowers??

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> Listen to some Marina and the Diamonds ;A;



My fiance loves them and thought that, that mix of P!atd and marina was the acoustic of bubblegum and I was like "shut up, you musical failure."


----------



## Pokemanz

Shirohibiki said:


> owl city is 100000/10 A++++++++++++++ best band ever imo god bless all the fans here :'> I DONT FEEL SO ALONE LOL



This. This post. Best post ever.



gnoixaim said:


> Don't hate the queen <3



Pfft are you kidding I love Nicki Minaj <3


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> This. This post. Best post ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft are you kidding I love Nicki Minaj <3



My favorite of Nicki is her verse in Monster.


----------



## Shirohibiki

sorry for posting yet again omg im just going to update my request so its cleaner

*Characters:* Bridgette Beaumont and Jonathan Crane (Scarecrow)
*Refrences:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever) under bridgette's section
*Payment:* 800 TBT
*Additional Info:* You can draw Jonathan either in his costume or without it, whatever's fine with me. I'd love to see them hugging or kissing or doing whatever fluffy things you can manage. uvu If you need any more information, feel free to ask!

thank you so much!!! <3333


----------



## Finnian

My English has been so weird lately. I swear I'm losing my brain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> sorry for posting yet again omg im just going to update my request so its cleaner
> 
> *Characters:* Bridgette Beaumont and Jonathan Crane (Scarecrow)
> *Refrences:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever) under bridgette's section
> *Payment:* 800 TBT
> *Additional Info:* You can draw Jonathan either in his costume or without it, whatever's fine with me. I'd love to see them hugging or kissing or doing whatever fluffy things you can manage. uvu If you need any more information, feel free to ask!
> 
> thank you so much!!! <3333



They are so cute. ;v;


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> My favorite of Nicki is her verse in Monster.





Finnian said:


> My English has been so weird lately. I swear I'm losing my brain.



How was this not a post merge omg xDD


----------



## Finnian

I'll brb. I need to put these bells away.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> I'm just picking! I want everyone's to be good, so i'm going out of order and doing what I think I can draw right then!


Alright, I am sorry for asking. I'm just hyped with all the finished pieces haha, they really are amazing. When you get to mine heck I think I might hang it on my wall. You're art is really something beautiful, I love it!

Ah and forgot what I said about before Norski. I turned back and turns out I wasn't *hides in an embarrassing hole*. I either have a terrible memory which I do, or I am thinking of another art thread. I apologize.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> My English has been so weird lately. I swear I'm losing my brain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute. ;v;



oh my god youre making me blush aaaaa//// th-THANK YOU EEP///// that made me smile so much gdghdhgf <333 (i love my otps and i get so excited when others like them too rip)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!REALLY????????????????????????????????????????????
> Post references again so i don't have to dig? I'm so sorry!


AHhhh REALLY?! #/\# *faints from hype*



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> My two lovelies together?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings.
> 
> *Price:* 20 million.
> 
> BTW, I really like your artwork. I really do.



Please tell me how many hybrids you need! I do have tons. I breed a lot...


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> AHhhh REALLY?! #/\# *faints from hype*
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me how many hybrids you need! I do have tons. I breed a lot...



Pink and blue and purple flowers.
Any kind! Like??? How many do you think is fair???
And you were actually next!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone have extra bush starts and tree starts that they could offer? ;v;


Sorry for all the typos. My keyboard is broken and I'm too lazy to go get my other one.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Pink and blue and purple flowers.
> Any kind! Like??? How many do you think is fair???
> And you were actually next!


I WAS?! *dies*

Hmmm.... I do have tons of blue roses but pink and purple however the only ones I have many of are the pink carnations I believe. They are all over my beach. Hmmm... I'm not sure how many is fair. You want to give me a number?


----------



## gnoixaim

Finnian said:


> 30 of each???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> WOW
> WOW
> Pink flowers??





Finnian said:


> Pink and blue and purple flowers.
> Any kind! Like??? How many do you think is fair???
> And you were actually next!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone have extra bush starts and tree starts that they could offer? ;v;
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the typos. My keyboard is broken and I'm too lazy to go get my other one.


I have a bunch of pink/purple hybrids on my beach.

+ I have a bunch of cedar/reg. saplings + bush starts. : ) I can open my gates and you can pick and choose waht you want, lol.


----------



## Finnian

Ya'll have so much stuff! I only had like maybe 10 of each hybrid on my old account and no blue roses and no really hrd to get sets and ugh. 

You guys flatter me. ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Ya'll have so much stuff! I only had like maybe 10 of each hybrid on my old account and no blue roses and no really hrd to get sets and ugh.
> 
> You guys flatter me. ;v;


#/\#

13 pink carnations and 30 blue roses? How's that?
My town is made of blue roses by the way.......seriously.....


----------



## boujee

Spoiler


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> #/\#
> 
> 13 pink carnations and 30 blue roses? How's that?
> My town is made of blue roses by the way.......seriously.....



That sounds fair! Is that will the bells or no?
That sounded rude, but it's not supposed to be and my language skills are zero lately.
I just did a convention and it takes me like a month to recoup and get my brain working after one of those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenith said:


> Spoiler



This is great.


----------



## boujee

Haha 
I'm still lurking for a order but you're getting so many great offers, I don't know what to offer


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> That sounds fair! Is that will the bells or no?
> That sounded rude, but it's not supposed to be and my language skills are zero lately.
> I just did a convention and it takes me like a month to recoup and get my brain working after one of those.


Ah, with the 20 million. Its ok. ^^


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> Haha
> I'm still lurking for a order but you're getting so many great offers, I don't know what to offer



Offer whatever you want! I'm probably good on bells?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah, with the 20 million. Its ok. ^^



;v;
I'm flattered!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aight. I need to step away from my computer because I'm getting a headache. It might not be the computer. It might be because it's like 85 degrees in my house WHY IT WAS SNOWING YESTERDAY.

Utah weather man.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> I'm flattered!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aight. I need to step away from my computer because I'm getting a headache. It might not be the computer. It might be because it's like 85 degrees in my house WHY IT WAS SNOWING YESTERDAY.
> 
> Utah weather man.


Eh! Thank you!!! Ah this just made my day!!! I'm honored!!! TT^TT

Ahhhh, take a break and come to New Zealand. It's summer and its very hot!


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh! Thank you!!! Ah this just made my day!!! I'm honored!!! TT^TT
> 
> Ahhhh, take a break and come to New Zealand. It's summer and its very hot!



My cousin went to New Zealand for his Mormon mission!
It's still winter here!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait I have a question.
Do you guys get May-August off school, or like the northern hemispheres winter off for summer vacation?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And does you game follow new zealand seasons, or japan's?


----------



## snapdragon

I LOVE the one you did for Selcouth! So freaking adorable! xD I have literally no bells or concept for my mayor but I will be lurking just to see the fab arts ^^


----------



## boujee

I can give you my list, be afraid:
http://moridb.com/catalogs/Eqaffpn6Ji

I need to add more stuff tho


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> My cousin went to New Zealand for his Mormon mission!
> It's still winter here!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait I have a question.
> Do you guys get May-August off school, or like the northern hemispheres winter off for summer vacation?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And does you game follow new zealand seasons, or japan's?


We usually get it for 1 - 2 weeks. First is in July, the next in September. When December comes around we get 2 months holiday. Where I live I rarely see snows, but in other parts on New Zealand its a different story.

My Animal Crossing New Leaf game? Like everyone else with seasons, Japan, America. However its the European region game. I wish it did follow our seasons though.


----------



## Alvery

Finnian said:


> I will die for the 7-11 set and the sloppy set. ;v;



Does that mean my request was accepted? *blinks hopefully* By the way, how much would the two sets together be worth to you? (Like, one character? a couple? group?) Also, are you looking for any other sets? I have quite a lot. Just list them, I might have them! x3 

Also, I do have a ton of hybrids (carnations especially), and I could timetravel to get you a bunch of bush starts, it you want ^^ What kinds of flowers and bush starts are you looking for?


EDIT: by the way, would you happen to be looking for any villagers? I have a cycling town, so I may have some villagers you want.


----------



## tobi!

Spelled it correctly 

Also, you commented on my shop. Do you want me to pay you in the Pokemon you ordered and more (I can give you like five or so ) or should I still pay IGB?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ooooo I can add in some pink, blue and black rose hybrids to my 20 mil :3


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> Spelled it correctly
> 
> Also, you commented on my shop. Do you want me to pay you in the Pokemon you ordered and more (I can give you like five or so ) or should I still pay IGB?



Nha. i'd rather keep those separate!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo I can add in some pink, blue and black rose hybrids to my 20 mil :3



;v;


----------



## KainAronoele

Hyogo said:


> Re-added the references!!!
> 
> *Pit* _From Kid Icarus (Pink Alt)_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any specifics, Just for you to draw it however you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ness* _From Earthbound (Two Alts)_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two clothing styles, obviously none are his original colors but those are my faves.
> I'll only ask you to attempt to draw it how it's styled, which keeps the nature of Earthbound's and Smash Bros' anatomy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Meta Knight* _From the Kirby series/Smash bros series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Second picture shows him with his cape turned to wings and hand guards on his gloves]*
> Another picture you can do in your style, however he must obviously still be round lmao, I don't mind if you do him with his Cape or wings, both are there just to show the differences.
> 
> His mask and shoes (also the handguards on the second image) are made from Metal, can be drawn with or without Galaxia (the sword)
> 
> 
> 
> *Mario/Doctor Mario* _From the Mario series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice at the end of the day, I like em both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> *Toad (With Cat suit)* _From the Mario series_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, It can be done how you like



Toad in the kitty suit is the cutest everrrr <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Finnian
What sets are you currently looking for?
I'd love to buy some art from you, but I don't have the patience to drop 20mil.


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Toad in the kitty suit is the cutest everrrr <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Finnian
> What sets are you currently looking for?
> I'd love to buy some art from you, but I don't have the patience to drop 20mil.



Would you be willing to trade for one of these? [x]
OR A SET OF THESE?? [x]


----------



## snapdragon

i hope you take tbt someday!


----------



## tobi!

Hi, I VM'd you about the Pokemon and Bells. Not sure if you received it.


----------



## Kammeh

I have a ton of bush starts, like 35+ that I don't need. I think they're mostly azaleas. I also have hundreds of white carnations, blue roses, blue pansies, and blue violets. 
I have a princess and gorgeous set as well.
 Let me know what interests you and I'll update my offer :'D


----------



## Finnian

snapdragon said:


> i hope you take tbt someday!



I do!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Hi, I VM'd you about the Pokemon and Bells. Not sure if you received it.



I just Vm'd you back! Let me get my pokemon in my ds and add you. :]


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> I do!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I just Vm'd you back! Let me get my pokemon in my ds and add you. :]



wat! how did i miss this?!  it looks like you are pretty full atm though


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> Hi, I VM'd you about the Pokemon and Bells. Not sure if you received it.



I lost my reaking game where did I throw it.
You'll be transferring to my fiance's game, if that's okay.


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> I lost my reaking game where did I throw it.
> You'll be transferring to my fiance's game, if that's okay.



That's ok. Is the FC on your sidebar the same?


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> That's ok. Is the FC on your sidebar the same?



Yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've poured like 200 hours o my time into that stupid game where did I throw it??
I blame Drawn to Life.


----------



## tobi!

Okay, I'm online PSS. My IGN is NORSKI.


----------



## Finnian

Oh, her character's name is Mariah.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> I've poured like 200 hours o my time into that stupid game where did I throw it??
> I blame Drawn to Life.


For me its 2500+ the last time I checked last month. TT.TT


----------



## Finnian

Oh. She found my game. Her's is in though so. :]


----------



## tobi!

I don't see you yet. Can you disconnect/reconnect?


----------



## Finnian

Yeah. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to download the newest update. Ugggghhh.


----------



## tobi!

I still don't see you D:


----------



## Finnian

I'm sorry I'm being such a dweeb. I'm making this way harder than it needs to be. ;-;


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> I'm sorry I'm being such a dweeb. I'm making this way harder than it needs to be. ;-;



lol, no. I can wait


----------



## Finnian

Oh my god my internet is such a piece of crap.


----------



## tobi!

i share my internet with my family so i get poop internet all the time


----------



## Finnian

She has an entire box of pokemon named NOT PIKACHU.


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> She has an entire box of pokemon named NOT PIKACHU.



hahahaha! that's hilarious! excuse me while i eavesdrop on your convo xD


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> She has an entire box of pokemon named NOT PIKACHU.



lol

acnl now?


----------



## Finnian

Bells now?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> lol
> 
> acnl now?



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> I blame Drawn to Life.



Holy cheese. Drawn to Life WAS my life. <3


----------



## tobi!

Okay, I'll wait for ur gates!

My name in ACNL is Bjorn btw.


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Holy cheese. Drawn to Life WAS my life. <3



I played it for the Wii and holy crap. But it was fun to draw genitals for everything because I'm clearly a 14 year old boy and not a mature 21 year old woman.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Okay, I'll wait for ur gates!
> 
> My name in ACNL is Bjorn btw.



Gates are open!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> I played it for the Wii and holy crap. But it was fun to draw genitals for everything because I'm clearly a 14 year old boy and not a mature 21 year old woman.



LOL
The Wii version was awful imo. The DS version was like completely different and waaay better. 
Finally figured out what was up with Heather omg
The original will always be the best, though. <3


----------



## Finnian

snapdragon said:


> hahahaha! that's hilarious! excuse me while i eavesdrop on your convo xD



It's her trading box too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> LOL
> The Wii version was awful imo. The DS version was like completely different and waaay better.
> Finally figured out what was up with Heather omg
> The original will always be the best, though. <3



I keep trying to play the ds versions, but I just can't stand the platforming. 
I hate the Wii game so much. I've never screamed at a game more than I have at that one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Okay, I'll wait for ur gates!
> 
> My name in ACNL is Bjorn btw.



Thank you!


----------



## Jamborenium

I have a music recommendation,"Imogen Heap" if you haven't listened to her stuff yet her stuff when she went by froufrou is also good​


----------



## Finnian

Nebu said:


> I have a music recommendation,"Imogen Heap" if you haven't listened to her stuff yet​



Omg. I loved her so much when her hide and seek first came out anf all her frou frou stuff. Mmmm.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Would you be willing to trade for one of these? [x]
> OR A SET OF THESE?? [x]



Sadly, I don't trade/buy art with real money atm (shipping itself costs me a bit as well) I used to buy lots of art with RL $$ but I'm currently saving to move, so I can't offer that, at least until I'm moved and settled.
Sorry D: if there's any AC-related stuff you need though, I can see what I have ~


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Sadly, I don't trade/buy art with real money atm (shipping itself costs me a bit as well) I used to buy lots of art with RL $$ but I'm currently saving to move, so I can't offer that, at least until I'm moved and settled.
> Sorry D: if there's any AC-related stuff you need though, I can see what I have ~



Aight! I'll pay shipping, if you do decide to open that up again!
I may just buy something anyway!

Bush starts and hybrids and sets are what I'm after rn!


----------



## deerui

ahh I can't wait to see the art, Thanks for accepting


----------



## Kimber

Hi nice art loser


----------



## Finnian

You're the loser, loser.


----------



## Kimber

why are you so mean to me


----------



## Finnian

B/c u r a n00b.


----------



## Kimber

oh no leet speech what ever will I do k bye


----------



## Finnian

u buttz. 

Sorry, she's trying to get her 3 posts out of the way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay last update for the night. Good night!


----------



## Hyoshido

KainAronoele said:


> Toad in the kitty suit is the cutest everrrr <3


THANK GOODNESS SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME!!

Oh my.


----------



## Eldin

hngg so adorable

any chance you would do headshots in this style, like for an avatar persay? c:


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> hngg so adorable
> 
> any chance you would do headshots in this style, like for an avatar persay? c:



Yes! I could do that! :]


----------



## boujee

He's so..adorable!
Thank you, I'm currently at school but once I get home, I'll send everything over


----------



## Finnian

I need to get a new VGA cord b/c mine keeps screwing up and making my screen pink and my hand hurts from hitting the table to make it work ugghh.


----------



## Eldin

Finnian said:


> Yes! I could do that! :]



ah yay!

I hear you're looking for bush starts! c; I have... a lot. Any idea how many you'd be looking for for a headshot of my mayor? I also have hybrids but not quite as many!



Spoiler: Here is a current list~



red carnation x9
orange cosmo x6
pink cosmo x2
black rose x2
pink rose x1
orange rose x1
pink tulip x1

holly x33
pink azalea x22
white azalea x22
blue hydrangea x14
pink hydrangea x14
yellow hibiscus x74
red hibiscus x71

cedar sapling x5



Also you're probably only looking for unorderable, but if by chance you are looking for any orderable sets - my catalog is 100% complete so I can order any of them as well. c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Could you do a pokemon (specifically quagsire, he's my fav) gijinka for 45 bush starts?


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> He's so..adorable!
> Thank you, I'm currently at school but once I get home, I'll send everything over



I'm done!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Could you do a pokemon (specifically quagsire, he's my fav) gijinka for 45 bush starts?



Depends on what the gijinka looks like???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> ah yay!
> 
> I hear you're looking for bush starts! c; I have... a lot. Any idea how many you'd be looking for for a headshot of my mayor? I also have hybrids but not quite as many!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is a current list~
> 
> 
> 
> red carnation x9
> orange cosmo x6
> pink cosmo x2
> black rose x2
> pink rose x1
> orange rose x1
> pink tulip x1
> 
> holly x33
> pink azalea x22
> white azalea x22
> blue hydrangea x14
> pink hydrangea x14
> yellow hibiscus x74
> red hibiscus x71
> 
> cedar sapling x5
> 
> 
> 
> Also you're probably only looking for unorderable, but if by chance you are looking for any orderable sets - my catalog is 100% complete so I can order any of them as well. c:



pink azalea
white azalea
blue hydrangea
pink hydrangea 

Mmmmm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone interested in art trades, go here: [x]


----------



## Pokemanz

Oh my. What has happened here while I was gone lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Finnian said:


> Depends on what the gijinka looks like???



You can decide. I'm not picky.


----------



## Finnian

Story time: 
So, when I was in 3rd grade, my school had this super cool "publish your own hardback book" thing and I really wanted to write one, but I didn't actually want to write it, so my mom wrote it for me, and I just gave her ideas, and her only condition was that I drew all the pictures. When it was time to publish and get the pages ready though, I'd done like 1 drawing, so i used clipart for the rest of the pages and she's still angry about it 12 years later.

Wow. I've always been flaky.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And in 4th grade, she wrote the sequel to it on the condition that I drew all the pictures, and I still didn't.
It was not made into a trilogy the following year.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You had to pay like $70 to do it too.


----------



## Eldin

Finnian said:


> pink azalea
> white azalea
> blue hydrangea
> pink hydrangea
> 
> Mmmmm.



Does that mean you want all of those ones, or that those are the type you're looking for? I'm confused haha~


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> Does that mean you want all of those ones, or that those are the type you're looking for? I'm confused haha~



Oh! Those are just the types I'm looking for!
Blue and pink hydrangeas are what I'd like from you, if that's okay!
Since it's just a head, I'll probably do yours next!


----------



## Eldin

Ah, I see! How about all of my hydrangea & 6 of each azalea, so 40 altogether? c:

And great! Ah gotta find a decent reference, might have to take a pic right quick!


----------



## Hyoshido

Ech, what if I just had Half bodies instead of full on mine instead?


----------



## TaliZorah

How much tbt would be worth 20mil?
....I really want to order from you, lol

JUST REALIZED YOU LIKE FLORENCE AND THE MACHINE.


Spoiler: omg this is their best song you might like it


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Ech, what if I just had Half bodies instead of full on mine instead?



It's okay! I will do full body! I'll get it done today! I promise. I'm sorry I'm being so slow with yours, I just want it to be really good and it'll be worth the wait. I'm getting better with every single one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> How much tbt would be worth 20mil?
> ....I really want to order from you, lol
> 
> JUST REALIZED YOU LIKE FLORENCE AND THE MACHINE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omg this is their best song you might like it



One of my favorite songs ever. There's like 4 bands/artists that I have the entire discography for plus demos/singles/ect for and she's one of them. 
Others are Say Anything, Fall Out Boy, and Kanye West(omg).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> Ah, I see! How about all of my hydrangea & 6 of each azalea, so 40 altogether? c:
> 
> And great! Ah gotta find a decent reference, might have to take a pic right quick!



That's perfect!


----------



## TaliZorah

Finnian said:


> One of my favorite songs ever. There's like 4 bands/artists that I have the entire discography for plus demos/singles/ect for and she's one of them.
> Others are Say Anything, Fall Out Boy, and Kanye West(omg).



LOL Kanye....
I normally don't like dubstep but this remix of Cosmic Love is beautiful.
You might like it.


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> It's okay! I will do full body! I'll get it done today! I promise. I'm sorry I'm being so slow with yours, I just want it to be really good and it'll be worth the wait. I'm getting better with every single one!


Oh no I didn't want to sound impatient, great art shouldn't be rushed!

I just wanted to make it easier for you!!


----------



## Finnian

TaliZorah said:


> LOL Kanye....
> I normally don't like dubstep but this remix of Cosmic Love is beautiful.
> You might like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is actually my favorite remix!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Oh no I didn't want to sound impatient, great art shouldn't be rushed!
> 
> I just wanted to make it easier for you!!



Full bodies are easier for me, actually! Not like, for time sake, but for my mental whatever I guess?
I dislike incomplete pictures. :]


----------



## TaliZorah

Finnian said:


> This is actually my favorite remix!



THAT GREAT TASTE IN MUSIC. A+


----------



## Finnian

The thing about Kanye West is his sick beats. He's sooooo bad at rapping, but dang those background beats get me.


----------



## Eldin

Ugh still can't decide on what look I want for the pic haha

but I do have the starts all ready, so if you'd like I can drop them off first~ c:


----------



## Finnian

WIPPP???






- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> Ugh still can't decide on what look I want for the pic haha
> 
> but I do have the starts all ready, so if you'd like I can drop them off first~ c:



Nah! I have to draw the pictures first. It's better for me. :]


----------



## Eldin

THAT IS SO ADORABLE GAH

and alright cool, whatever works best for you! c: 

I'm trying to find glasses to complete my mayor with no luck. If you do happen to finish your current project before I post a ref, feel free to bump me down a slot, I don't mind. But hopefully I will find them soon haha~


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Full bodies are easier for me, actually! Not like, for time sake, but for my mental whatever I guess?
> I dislike incomplete pictures. :]


Ohh I see >u<


----------



## Finnian

deerui said:


> draw this please
> I can pay you tomorrow or friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just dont give her shoes, and no hat, ut keep the antlers please~ and if you could, a deer tail??
> 
> 
> 
> how about 8-9 mil? I have 960mil so idc but i hate the time consuming of giving igb bells so


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


>



Wowowow that is too cute :0000 <3


----------



## snapdragon

OMG I REALLY WANT ONE! how much tbt are you looking for?


----------



## TaliZorah

snapdragon said:


> OMG I REALLY WANT ONE! how much tbt are you looking for?



What she said! ^ <3


----------



## Finnian

UHHH. Idk???

- - - Post Merge - - -

What do ya'll think is fair?


----------



## Eldin

Finally found the glasses!

Sorry for the AC refs but I have like no art of her, haha. 










the glasses are tortoise specs, the flower is an orange lily, hair colour is the lightest blonde and eyes are the darker green. c:

Kind of hard to see in blonde but the hairstyle is this one, basically a pixie cut;


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> UHHH. Idk???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What do ya'll think is fair?



800?


----------



## Amilee

do you still need more ingame stuff? :3


----------



## Finnian

Amilee said:


> do you still need more ingame stuff? :3



I do! I have literally nothing! I'll make a nice list for everyone soon!


----------



## Amilee

i have many hybrids and cedar saplings and bush strats if you still need them c:


----------



## Mercedes

Ehh can't wait for mine yo. ;-;


----------



## deerui

Finnian said:


>



AHH THANK YOU


----------



## Finnian

deerui said:


> AHH THANK YOU



Np! Let me know when you can pay!


----------



## MayorGong

The drawings are sooo nice! ; v ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg theyre adorable rip

you really are improving with each one, keep chuggin on!!! <3


----------



## boujee

I'm ready to drop off the items


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> I'm ready to drop off the items



Aight! Let me add you!


----------



## boujee

Want to pick up or me to drop off?


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> Want to pick up or me to drop off?



Drop off please! My gate is open!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I drew my lil Finnian OC guy.


----------



## Hyoshido

Cutie capootie!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Your art is so cute! ^-^

Too bad I sold my copy of ACNL to game stop and still had like 300 million bells stored. >.<


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> Want to pick up or me to drop off?



We have matching icons!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Your art is so cute! ^-^
> 
> Too bad I sold my copy of ACNL to game stop and still had like 300 million bells stored. >.<



I do IRL commissions for pretty cheap and can make them into stickers or badges!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Cutie capootie!!



GUESS WHO HAS THE FIRST SLOT ON MY NEW SLOTS???


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Re-posting this.

------------------------

My two lovelies together? 


Spoiler: Ref














Feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings.

*Price:* 20 million, 13 pink carnations, and 30 blue roses.

-----------------------

_Original post: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...important!!!&p=4610114&viewfull=1#post4610114_


----------



## pengutango

pengutango said:


> Okie dokes.  Already mentioned I can raise my original offer to 10mil earlier and added some refs here below.
> 
> My original post~ *[x]*
> 
> I finally think I found a dress I'd like to see Aurelia in: *[x]*
> - Something like this, and here are a few other dresses for inspiration: *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*
> 
> Could her hair be down and have a bunny hairpin in her hair (the same one that's in her bow), like on the side of her head? I dunno if that even makes sense... XD Oh, and one more thing, would it be possible to draw the pic be at least 900px tall?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! We can pay in TBT bells now? I'm confused....



Reposting this~ I can offer 300-400 TBT instead if you want. :3

EDIT: Will be paying TBT for one of the pics and IGB for the other one. For my 2nd one, I'd like a pic of my OC Cameron. I'd prefer him to be drawn in armor, but if you can't, let me know and I'll give you a backup outfit. (will add that in a lil later when I find it again... XD) Like the other pic, could this also be at least 900px tall?

*Cameron:* *[x]* 
*Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed

Could he be drawn holding ball of biotic energy, something like these pics?: *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> GUESS WHO HAS THE FIRST SLOT ON MY NEW SLOTS???


GEE I WONDER WHO?!

I can't wait! want me to pay in advance incase it's finished while I'm sleeping? :U It's like 23:25 here ayy


----------



## Kammeh

I can offer 8 mil, 40-60 blue roses, blue pansies, white carnations, or blue violets, and also a ton of pink/white azalea starts. ; v ; Is this enough? 



Spoiler: refs


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> We have matching icons!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I do IRL commissions for pretty cheap and can make them into stickers or badges!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO HAS THE FIRST SLOT ON MY NEW SLOTS???



I'll definitely consider it!! Won't be paying for irl commissions until I save for my New 3DS xl but after I'll consider. What are your prices though?


----------



## Pokemanz

Pokemanz said:


> I'd love a couple drawing heh.
> 
> Would like these two together:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nathan Peppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hair Styles
> 
> 
> 
> Spiked Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick whichever you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 18
> Favorite Color: Orange
> Role: Leader/main character
> Personality: Brave/Courageous/Heavily sarcastic
> Likes: Pie, having fun, dancing, music, when things actually go right, when people listen to him
> Hates: Insanity, dumb people, getting thrown in the middle of things, almost all women because of how complicated they are
> 
> Charahub: X​
> He's the leader of the group and represents me (what I looked like in like 3rd grade haha). He has spiky hair (not with little sticks though, that's just how I used to draw spiky hair when I was little and the design stuck. Think anime-style spiked hair. Also, his hair does not have to be spiked. It could be regular short hair ) and glasses. The glasses don't have to be round. His shirt colors are orange and a goldish yellow. He is often serious about stuff when it comes to trying to deal with people, but he loves having fun. This guy is all about sarcasm and loves crushing women's dreams when they get a "fantastic idea". He hates being a part of The Story because it never makes any sense and so he just quietly waits for it to end. He and Alex are best friends for life (and yes, there is some serious shipping going on there).
> 
> He was the original character of everything... obviously because he centered around me. He has seen many things throughout his adventures and wishes he could get back to them. Unfortunately, all the characters ever want to do is sit around and be lazy. Nathan tries to get them to be more active once he starts to realize the same things tend to happen each chapter. But do they listen to him? Noooo. It is heavily mentioned throughout the Seasons how no one ever listens to him... or the Author, for that matter.
> 
> He is on a quest to go places and follow his dreams, dreams of just heading out and seeing the world. Sadly, the other characters are all lazy and the big quests stop after Season 1.
> 
> He was once meant to be me, but now after five years of writing he's just become a guy who isn't really like me but shares my interests. If you draw Nathan you aren't drawing me!
> 
> The Story takes place from Nathan's POV, although some other characters have gotten a chances to narrate on special occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alex Miller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 18
> Favorite Color: Brown
> Role: Werewolf
> Personality: Shy/Reserved/Outgoing (he's timid around people he doesn't know but is outgoing around his friends, mostly out of the fear of being misunderstood. He deeply trusts those he has connected with.)
> Likes: Reading, music, sports, skateboarding, playing guitar
> Dislikes: The fact that he's a werewolf and when people point it out, spaghetti, spiders, confined spaces
> ​
> This guy here definitely has top priority over everyone else as I do not have any type of anything for him. Alex was imported from another more serious story I was writing with my cousin towards the final days of The Story. He made a cameo during the play in Season 5, had a few random appearances, then officially became a character in Chapter 24 of Season 5. His name was originally Zane Powers (a name I personally liked better but like whatevs), and he was based off of my cousin's boyfriend at the time. We started an RP story in PictoChat that soon turned into a huge story involving Sindr as a wolf-cat hybrid who infects Zane and turns him into one, and lots of fantasy-drama follows. Eventually my cousin broke up with Zane and started dating a guy named Alex, so the name suddenly changed and we all just act like nothing ever happened
> 
> Alex is a very handsome guy with short, usually messy dark brown hair. He's about 5'9 and muscular... um, let's just say he's the type of guy Sarah would be staring at should he be pool-side. He's also a werewolf - and he always gets really nervous when anything involving that sort of thing comes up. He feels like a monster and just wishes he could forget about all that for once, y'know? Aside from that he's really fun and adventurous, albeit awkward around certain people, mostly cause he just wants to be as normal as he can be but isn't sure if he really can anymore. (It doesn't help that we make him do all the hard work all the time,  though.) Him and Nathan are BFFs mostly because they connected right away. So much that Alex ended up telling Nathan about his fuzzy side within the first week. Friendship, damn.
> Nathan is always showing how accepting he is of Alex's whole situation and talks a lot about it. This often annoys Alex as he wishes Nathan could just stop bringing it up. He feels bad enough already GOSH. If the two of them are drawn together, Alex might be seen growling at Nathan, but let's face it, that just makes Nathan smile even more.
> His shirt color is dark brown (his hair should be lighter than his shirt) and the ends of the waist/sleeves are a dark/navy blue color. His hair can either look like the FaceQ picture above or similar to Nathan's non-spiked hairstyle. He also has a tribal-esque tattoo on his left arm, which may or may not be hidden by short sleeves depending on how you draw him. If you don't feel like drawing a tattoo, you don't have to. He can be drawn with any werewolf features- claws, fangs, tail, ears... I honestly don't care. I love werewolves so any of those would look sexy as hell. As a wolf his fur is a mix of dark and light grey and white with black on the end of his tail and he keeps his tattoo marking on his front left leg. You're free to draw his tattoo any way you want.
> 
> We don't know anything about how he became a werewolf, although it was mentioned that he was bitten and his alpha is a man named Jason Gutel who couldn't care less about poor Alex. He's about six months into being a werewolf, so he has learned to control just about everything. However he still loses control on occasion and usually goes off when he is mad. Wolf Alex can recognize both Nathan and Amber, making them the ideal people to help him out during the full moon.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't have something like a werewolf in The Story, but considering how dull the character roster was at the time I figured he could be a nice addition.
> 
> Alex officially debuted as a main character in Chapter 24 of Season 5. From then on we have pointed out that he's a werewolf at least once in every chapter, one way or another. We just can't give him a break, now can we?
> 
> Thanks to Alex, two of the chapters in Season 5 were written completely out of character for The Story and have been labeled as "Classified", one being way more classified than the other. These two chapters are 5x40, Mansion Madness, and 5x55, Lunar Eclipse. Mansion Madness was recorded but not released, while Lunar Eclipse hasn't even been touched since I wrote it. See what happens when I try to be serious?!
> 
> Alex is also the only person who likes Lily, whom is someone we despise for some unknown reason.
> 
> 
> 
> They can just be hanging out or doing whatevs. You're also free to dress them in whatever you want.
> Let me know if ya got any questions.
> 
> I'll be handing over 20mil+ with some blue roses & pansies as payment! If I need to pay more THEN PAY MORE I SHALL.



Bumping my post for a slot~
Why is lurking in this thread so much fun


----------



## Arabelle

I love your art work! So cute >_< 

Can I offer 300 TBT (probbly worth around 15~20 mil if you convert) + 10 mil bells?  I can pay like 25 million too if you prefer IGB but it's gonna take forever for dropping off money so yeah ;__;  let me know which you prefer xD. I can add a few hybrids/bush starts too..

Oh here's my ref: 



Spoiler:  ref here









. 
Could you draw tiny panda plush next to her (or holding it) if you can? >_<



Thank you for considering c:


----------



## Eldin

Eldin said:


> ah ignore this, PM sent with new refs~



reposting for my headshot avatar pic~ c: and payment was 40 bush starts, 14 of each hydrangea and 6 of each azalea!

Thanks!

edit; Also I don't know how large you usually make pictures but is there any way you could make mine avatar-sized (whatever the biggest size allowed would be, which I believe is 100x100 or 253.9KB)? I don't want to try to resize it as I'm sure I'll ruin it. D; But if not no worries!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Shirohibiki said:


> sorry for posting yet again omg im just going to update my request so its cleaner
> 
> *Characters:* Bridgette Beaumont and Jonathan Crane (Scarecrow)
> *Refrences:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread under bridgette's section
> *Payment:* 800 TBT
> *Additional Info:* You can draw Jonathan either in his costume or without it, whatever's fine with me. I'd love to see them hugging or kissing or doing whatever fluffy things you can manage. uvu If you need any more information, feel free to ask!
> 
> thank you so much!!! <3333



reposting, thank you again dear~
updated link also


----------



## MardyBum

Saw your update, lol so here is my ref again 



Spoiler: ref



View attachment 85141
(drawn by buuunii)
View attachment 85142



Nothing extra needed.

Payment, I can pay 300 BTB or RLC $12 for first chibi 
whichever one you prefer  I don't mind either option ^.^
Let me know, please!


----------



## Finnian

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'll definitely consider it!! Won't be paying for irl commissions until I save for my New 3DS xl but after I'll consider. What are your prices though?



$12 for one, $6 for each additional!

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Saw your update, lol so here is my ref again
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85141
> (drawn by buuunii)
> View attachment 85142
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing extra needed.
> 
> Payment, I can pay 300 BTB or RLC $12 for first chibi
> whichever one you prefer  I don't mind either option ^.^
> Let me know, please!



$12!!!!! Irl. My fiance will die when she finds out!


----------



## boujee

We can do money now?!


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> We can do money now?!



heck yeah! I didn't think anyone would want to irl pay though! moijoisdfoksf.


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> $12!!!!! Irl. My fiance will die when she finds out!



Yea I don't mind, I'll pay the $12, you've got a great talent 
And all your chibi's are seriously beautiful


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> Yea I don't mind, I'll pay the $12, you've got a great talent
> And all your chibi's are seriously beautiful



Thank you! Do you want it printed on sticker paper or laminated w/ badge clip?
I'll PM you where to send the payment to!
Still after after I'm done though!


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Thank you! Do you want it printed on sticker paper or laminated w/ badge clip?
> I'll PM you where to send the payment to!
> Still after after I'm done though!



Laminated is fine 
and the final piece here please? ^.^
Alright, I'll send the payment asap!


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> Laminated is fine
> and the final piece here please? ^.^
> Alright, I'll send the payment asap!



Of course! You'll get a digital copy too!


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Of course! You'll get a digital copy too!



Thank you so much  Just let me know where to send payment ^.^


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> Laminated is fine
> and the final piece here please? ^.^
> Alright, I'll send the payment asap!



I'll have to do it later tonight though b/c I'm going to dinner in like an hour and these things take me a good 2 to 3 hours so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> GEE I WONDER WHO?!
> 
> I can't wait! want me to pay in advance incase it's finished while I'm sleeping? :U It's like 23:25 here ayy



It's only 5:17PM here.
And I got an IRL commission, so yours will be done lllaaaatttteee tonight. I can show you what I have though?? I
ll probably redraw it b/c I hate it now but.






Probably just reline it. it's not a terrible drawing.


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> I'll have to do it later tonight though b/c I'm going to dinner in like an hour and these things take me a good 2 to 3 hours so.



No worries, I can wait,
I have sent the payment ^.^ Once again thank you
And have a great dinner!


----------



## Jamborenium

question not making a commission request
I'm just wonder if you do non humans as well?​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Just got a question, am I allowed to request another? Well it be in another slot or in the same one? Just wondering how this would work.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Aight! I'll pay shipping, if you do decide to open that up again!
> I may just buy something anyway!
> 
> Bush starts and hybrids and sets are what I'm after rn!



Oh, ok ^^
Well, which of the bottle necklaces did you like? I have some left over empty bottles from an art event I did a couple months ago. The shop I was featured in didn't get a lot of visitors so I didn't sell much.

My boyfriend has like everything, so I'll see if he has any good sets I can offer you. Also, how many hybrids/bush starts do you consider to be a good offer?


----------



## snapdragon

YAS rlc, even better. Can't wait to get home to get refs!


----------



## Finnian

I will reply to everyone is a minute I need to shower since I didn't yesterday like a slob.


----------



## Mercedes

Luckypinch said:


> 10 million bells for a chibi of me and bonnie please? ;-;



My refs are here! 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?264516-Please-draw-me-and-toy-bonnie
Then their is link for me and I'm mercedes 

Also im talking to my grandma about rl commishions and she said she'll put money on a card! Now I'll make PayPal and wait for to do so I'll let you know if this works out lol
So then I can get more commishions from you!


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch said:


> My refs are here!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?264516-Please-draw-me-and-toy-bonnie
> Then their is link for me and I'm mercedes
> 
> Also im talking to my grandma about rl commishions and she said she'll put money on a card! Now I'll make PayPal and wait for to do so I'll let you know if this works out lol
> So then I can get more commishions from you!



Your grandma's the bomb! You no matter what you wouldn't have lost your slot b/c you have tried so hard to get art from me.
Mine too she basically raised me from birth to 5 years old then took us in when my dad died.


----------



## Hyoshido

*Name:* Toad (Cat suit)
*IRL or Bell:* Uh, TBT ye? sob
*Couple or Single:* Single
*Payment:* 400 TBT
*References:* [x]
*Comments:* I dunno what to suggest actually ;n;

*Name:* Ness
*IRL or Bell:* Uh, TBT ye? sob
*Couple or Single:* Single
*Payment:* 400 TBT
*References:* [x] [x]
*Comments:* If you could try and make it similar to Earthbound/Smash Bros design (AKA, how the render looks) You can mess with whatever pose! or I might have something to suggest! >w<
Any color is fine :>


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> This is a nightmare to do on my phone, posting for future references???



You also wouldn't have slot your slot b/c checking up on me all the time is a good way to get my attention. ;D


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian said:


> Your grandma's the bomb! You no matter what you wouldn't have lost your slot b/c you have tried so hard to get art from me.
> Mine too she basically raised me from birth to 5 years old then took us in when my dad died.



Awe! Thank you!
Also yeah my grandma and mom raise me. I love my dad, (parents our separate) but he's kinda a bum. He used to hit my mom and sell bad stuff. But yeah ;u; anyways thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Another question. Do I have to post my ref again even though I have a slot? @-@;


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just got a question, am I allowed to request another? Well it be in another slot or in the same one? Just wondering how this would work.





Nebu said:


> question not making a commission request
> I'm just wonder if you do non humans as well?​



I can! Depending. Like, mecha is just so hard for me. And gross things like spiders no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Just got a question, am I allowed to request another? Well it be in another slot or in the same one? Just wondering how this would work.



You can request two characters at a time, and you can only have one slot. 
If you do an IRL commission, you can have up to 5 characters and one slot.
You can have both IRL commission slot and a normal slot though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Oh, ok ^^
> Well, which of the bottle necklaces did you like? I have some left over empty bottles from an art event I did a couple months ago. The shop I was featured in didn't get a lot of visitors so I didn't sell much.
> 
> My boyfriend has like everything, so I'll see if he has any good sets I can offer you. Also, how many hybrids/bush starts do you consider to be a good offer?


The Lon Lon milk bottle! My fiance got one once (not from you) and it broke so i'd like to get her another one.
I'll send a lit o things I need your way soon!
Annnddnddd. I don't know what hybrids/bush starts cost so??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Awe! Thank you!
> Also yeah my grandma and mom raise me. I love my dad, (parents our separate) but he's kinda a bum. He used to hit my mom and sell bad stuff. But yeah ;u; anyways thank you!



Ah! I'm glad you have your mom and grandma!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Another question. Do I have to post my ref again even though I have a slot? @-@;



No. i got you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> YAS rlc, even better. Can't wait to get home to get refs!



!!!!!!! I'll try to keep a slot open for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's that nifty item website where you can make lists of items and share the link with people??


----------



## pengutango

Ooh~ Since it's two characters per slot, I'm gonna edit mine for the other one. It'll be the same link as you have on the front, so no need for you to edit it. I put TBT there as well, so I could one with IGB and other with TBT bells?


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Ooh~ Since it's two characters per slot, I'm gonna edit mine for the other one. It'll be the same link as you have on the front, so no need for you to edit it. I put TBT there as well, so I could one with IGB and other with TBT bells?



Yes! It'll probably take a lil longer though, if that's okay!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> You can request two characters at a time, and you can only have one slot.
> If you do an IRL commission, you can have up to 5 characters and one slot.
> You can have both IRL commission slot and a normal slot though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No. i got you!


Ah thank you! Sadly I can't spend money on such things at the moment and for a long while, so I will just wait for when you finish mine and I will ask for another slot. I hope you don't mind.

And thank you again!


----------



## Zane

Finnian said:


> What's that nifty item website where you can make lists of items and share the link with people??



might you be thinking of http://moridb.com/ ? ;o


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> The Lon Lon milk bottle! My fiance got one once (not from you) and it broke so i'd like to get her another one.
> I'll send a lit o things I need your way soon!
> Annnddnddd. I don't know what hybrids/bush starts cost so??



Aww, that sucks  I have a couple Lon Lon labels left, so I should be able to make you one for her :3
Shipping's about $5 - $6 depending how far you are from NC.
I'm also wanting to get 2 chibis, so once you send the list, I'll see if we have any of what you need. Otherwise, since I just got another order from my shop, I could just pay shipping and have it possibly count as the $6 for additional character, if that's alright?
Btw, sorry if my msg seemed rude yesterday, I've been pretty sick lately and I was really stressed out yesterday so my mind wasn't in the right place.


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah thank you! Sadly I can't spend money on such things at the moment and for a long while, so I will just wait for when you finish mine and I will ask for another slot. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> And thank you again!



That's fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Aww, that sucks  I have a couple Lon Lon labels left, so I should be able to make you one for her :3
> Shipping's about $5 - $6 depending how far you are from NC.
> I'm also wanting to get 2 chibis, so once you send the list, I'll see if we have any of what you need. Otherwise, since I just got another order from my shop, I could just pay shipping and have it possibly count as the $6 for additional character, if that's alright?
> Btw, sorry if my msg seemed rude yesterday, I've been pretty sick lately and I was really stressed out yesterday so my mind wasn't in the right place.



I'm in Utah, so it'll probably be about $6 anyway!
That's perfect! So, order 2, and just pay for one, and it'll be good!
And no worries! You didn't, and I understand!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> might you be thinking of http://moridb.com/ ? ;o



Yes yes yes I was, thank you!


----------



## Eldin

yay thanks for fitting me in a slot! c: so excited~~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> $12 for one, $6 for each additional!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> $12!!!!! Irl. My fiance will die when she finds out!



That's actually definitely cheap! I'll do a commission irl in April if your still open. ^-^


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> Yes! It'll probably take a lil longer though, if that's okay!



That's perfectly fine. I'll update with the other ref (will let you know when I do) since I'm unsure of who else I want at the moment. So many options... XD


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> I'm in Utah, so it'll probably be about $6 anyway!
> That's perfect! So, order 2, and just pay for one, and it'll be good!
> And no worries! You didn't, and I understand!



Ok, well awesome!
I can probably make the necklace tonight, and once I'm feeling better (hopefully tomorrow, but if not then Saturday) I can ship it out for you ^^
Just PM me your address :3
Also, if you/she has a preference of size for the necklace (where it sits while on) if it's possible could you get me a measurement of it so I know the length to make her chain? I've noticed it's hard to get a certain length cuz apparently some ppl have really wide necks or something and say the chain's too small, while it's pretty big on me @ .@

As for my refs, it's me and my bf ^^


Spoiler: Us



Me - 
Album

Him -
Album





Spoiler: Art of us



Album


----------



## snapdragon

are rlc slots still open? :> if so, i'd like a chibi of my mayor please! refs aren't great, i apologize...;w;

outfit and face pics in spoiler...eyes are brown!


Spoiler







long pastel pink hair and can she be wearing a flower crown please? 


i'd also like one of my bf's character!

hair in spoiler, but light brown please! eyes are blue and can he be wearing jeans and a blue plaid shirt?


Spoiler







you can pick the poses, but can they be interacting please?

if any of this doesn't make sense or if the lack of refs makes it difficult, please let me know! that is $18?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Allycat

Oh ya, I'm so doing an irl commission. So pumped! I will be posting this weekend.


----------



## Irarina

Hello there, do you still take for IG Bells? ^_^ Here's my reference:



Spoiler


----------



## roroselle

Your chibis are so cute~~ 
It's awesome that you make stickers out of your irl commissions! I'll keep this in mind!


----------



## azukitan

Hnnnng, I hope it's okay if I request two more Pokemon gijinka pieces from you? I have a bunch of IG bells that I won't be using and various hybrids. I can offer 20 mil + however many hybrids you want or 30 mil? 8D *[ref pour toi]*


----------



## Pokemanz

This is probably the most popular art thread ever.
Seriously.


----------



## fup10k

fup10k said:


> Here's a link to all of their refs!
> I would just want my mayors and peony drawn  they don't have to be drawn together or anything, but you could
> 
> so, 2.4k? do you want that sent now or after?



bump up for you~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Reposting 8'D:

I would love to commission : O I could do 20+ mil for a couple can add some hyrids<3 

Aerith Tanaka- [X]

Aerith Husband-



Spoiler: AERITH HUSBAND



Kouji (her husband)-
Has dark blue hair, looks black in all refs xD








His essentially entire outfit Borrowed for ref from DA xD:







Kairi Amakura- [X]

Kairi Husband- 



Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND








And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD



Note- If possible you can choose which couple to do 8'D I updated my refs with both my OC couples to pick from, Aerith is 5'7" and Kairi is 5 FT. and cutesy/lovey pose would be great : )


----------



## Jamborenium

Finnian said:


> I can! Depending. Like, mecha is just so hard for me. And gross things like spiders no.



oh...-looks at spider characters- :c 
(x) (x)

-sighs-​


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, well awesome!
> I can probably make the necklace tonight, and once I'm feeling better (hopefully tomorrow, but if not then Saturday) I can ship it out for you ^^
> Just PM me your address :3
> Also, if you/she has a preference of size for the necklace (where it sits while on) if it's possible could you get me a measurement of it so I know the length to make her chain? I've noticed it's hard to get a certain length cuz apparently some ppl have really wide necks or something and say the chain's too small, while it's pretty big on me @ .@
> 
> As for my refs, it's me and my bf ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Us
> 
> 
> 
> Me -
> Album
> 
> Him -
> Album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Art of us
> 
> 
> 
> Album



Omg! Thank you! Right above the boobs would be best!

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> are rlc slots still open? :> if so, i'd like a chibi of my mayor please! refs aren't great, i apologize...;w;
> 
> outfit and face pics in spoiler...eyes are brown!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85263View attachment 85264View attachment 85265
> 
> 
> long pastel pink hair and can she be wearing a flower crown please?
> 
> 
> i'd also like one of my bf's character!
> 
> hair in spoiler, but light brown please! eyes are blue and can he be wearing jeans and a blue plaid shirt?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85267
> 
> 
> 
> you can pick the poses, but can they be interacting please?
> 
> if any of this doesn't make sense or if the lack of refs makes it difficult, please let me know! that is $18?
> 
> THANK YOU!



You got it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> oh...-looks at spider characters- :c
> (x) (x)
> 
> -sighs-​



THEY ARE NOT GROSS THOUGH. I was talking real spiders psssshh. They are too cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Hnnnng, I hope it's okay if I request two more Pokemon gijinka pieces from you? I have a bunch of IG bells that I won't be using and various hybrids. I can offer 20 mil + however many hybrids you want or 30 mil? 8D *[ref pour toi]*



YES I LOVE THEM. 20million and hybrids is great!


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> Omg! Thank you! Right above the boobs would be best!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You got it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ARE NOT GROSS THOUGH. I was talking real spiders psssshh. They are too cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES I LOVE THEM. 20million and hybrids is great!



OMG YAY I GOT ONE thank you so much for accepting~

- - - Post Merge - - -

just let me know when you need me to pay


----------



## Finnian

Allycat said:


> Oh ya, I'm so doing an irl commission. So pumped! I will be posting this weekend.



All my irl commissions will be done my then so I'll be waiting for it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> This is probably the most popular art thread ever.
> Seriously.



Omg. RIGHTT???
I did not expect this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> Your chibis are so cute~~
> It's awesome that you make stickers out of your irl commissions! I'll keep this in mind!



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I didn't reply to you it's because you were just reposting references and are on the list now!


----------



## Finnian

I may have to start watermarking my drawings b/c I don't know if this one nameless person is going to pay soo???????

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no worries to anyone that has payed! If you know you payed, then I do to!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Eh, I know this is a random question. But are you going to be doing more after getting all 15 done?
Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> I may have to start watermarking my drawings b/c I don't know if this one nameless person is going to pay soo???????
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And no worries to anyone that has payed! If you know you payed, then I do to!



That's why you should wait until they pay to post the finished piece, heh.
But MAN SERIOUSLY why would people even do that? That just makes me so mad. It's always one person who ruins things for everyone else.
I would never be able to do something like that. It would just weigh on my conscience for, like, ever.


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, I know this is a random question. But are you going to be doing more after getting all 15 done?
> Sorry for all the questions...



Yes I will! :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> That's why you should wait until they pay to post the finished piece, heh.
> But MAN SERIOUSLY why would people even do that? That just makes me so mad. It's always one person who ruins things for everyone else.
> I would never be able to do something like that. It would just weigh on my conscience for, like, ever.



It's aight. They have a lot o fun on this site so I don't really wanna spoil it for them so I'm just gonna let it go. But, I do have to watermark pictures now until I get payment. >.>


----------



## kassie

I hope whoever it is pays you. :/ That's really messed up if they don't.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh geesh agreed, people need to pay >_<


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> I hope whoever it is pays you. :/ That's really messed up if they don't.



It's okay. ;v; I just feel like it's unfair to ya'll. aoihfoidsjfsdf.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> It's aight. They have a lot o fun on this site so I don't really wanna spoil it for them so I'm just gonna let it go. But, I do have to watermark pictures now until I get payment. >.>



Gooood. That's just the kinda stuff that really gets to me.

Meanwhile, once your slots clear and things die down a bit I'm gonna just make a pile of IGB, BTB, bush starts, and hybrids and order another couple piece of me and my best friend since we'd look really cute in your style. <3
already planning my next order before I even get the first one ahead of myself much


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Gooood. That's just the kinda stuff that really gets to me.
> 
> Meanwhile, once your slots clear and things die down a bit I'm gonna just make a pile of IGB, BTB, bush starts, and hybrids and order another couple piece of me and my best friend since we'd look really cute in your style. <3
> already planning my next order before I even get the first one ahead of myself much



!!!!
;v; I have a list of items up now, under the fake money commissions.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> !!!!
> ;v; I have a list of items up now, under the fake money commissions.



Ahhhh I could get you loads of that stuff!!!
Looks like I'm going fossil hunting again. c;
And you can't just wait until Easter for the Egg stuffs? xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wow that's tons! I can help you out a lot with that, seriously! :O


----------



## MayorGong

Oh Ill post my referentes ^^




Spoiler: OC



OC2


More info about him here



Mayor


I completed my catalog (100%) so I can offer any ordenable set, item, etc. Also some unordenables like bug off, cardboard set, Pascal, 7-11, Mush, Princess, DLC, Sloppy, Sweets, and some items from here (I think I added the ones unordenables) ^^ I can also pay in bells and I have a cycle town in case you add your villager list ;v;  Soooo I can offer anything from here  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Finnian

Thank you guys! I'm revamping my store front pojspodsd


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> Yes I will! :]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's aight. They have a lot o fun on this site so I don't really wanna spoil it for them so I'm just gonna let it go. But, I do have to watermark pictures now until I get payment. >.>





Spoiler: nikki barks loudly about things



no, can i just say something? im sorry, im not trying to spam, but this gets me steamed up. i dont care how old anyone is, you DONT MISTREAT KIND ARTISTS. or ANYONE, for that matter. usually, what artists ive commissioned do is give me a version with a big watermark until i pay, then give me the actual version. it sucks to have to do that, i know. i havent had to so far, but i know why people do it. 

what bothers me here is that you say "i dont wanna spoil it for them". guess what? theyre spoiling **** for _you_. thats unacceptable. i know you pick and choose your battles; i understand that. and i know that sometimes, payment takes a day or two depending on how busy people are. but when people start ignoring messages/etc, and are CLEARLY around, thats when the trouble starts. i hope you have sent them a message. i would love to do it for you, but i need to learn to stop being so overprotective and get my nose out of things rofl. reasons CAN crop up, and hopefully they WILL get to you, but dont let yourself get kicked around with **** like this. its not right. you dont deserve it. you deserve your payment. im just glad youre going to watermark stuff.

( and im sorry if im stirring trouble i dont mean to i just got upset )8 )


/sits in her corner and gnaws agitatedly on a bone


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: nikki barks loudly about things
> 
> 
> 
> no, can i just say something? im sorry, im not trying to spam, but this gets me steamed up. i dont care how old anyone is, you DONT MISTREAT KIND ARTISTS. or ANYONE, for that matter. usually, what artists ive commissioned do is give me a version with a big watermark until i pay, then give me the actual version. it sucks to have to do that, i know. i havent had to so far, but i know why people do it.
> 
> what bothers me here is that you say "i dont wanna spoil it for them". guess what? theyre spoiling **** for _you_. thats unacceptable. i know you pick and choose your battles; i understand that. and i know that sometimes, payment takes a day or two depending on how busy people are. but when people start ignoring messages/etc, and are CLEARLY around, thats when the trouble starts. i hope you have sent them a message. i would love to do it for you, but i need to learn to stop being so overprotective and get my nose out of things rofl. reasons CAN crop up, and hopefully they WILL get to you, but dont let yourself get kicked around with **** like this. its not right. you dont deserve it. you deserve your payment. im just glad youre going to watermark stuff.
> 
> ( and im sorry if im stirring trouble i dont mean to i just got upset )8 )
> 
> 
> /sits in her corner and gnaws agitatedly on a bone



I really appreciate it! And I did! The person ignored me for awhile, but said they can get it to me in like 2 weeks so, it's aight!
I'm probably too chill about things but idk it's too hard to care about hard things too much??? Too much happens in 21 years for somethings to be worth your energy and emotion. Unless it's Spyro or food I guess.
I appreciate the support though! It means a lot!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And to be totally honest, all the commissions I've done so far, I've had no idea what they owed me, so I just kinda took what they gave me?? My mind is all messy and I can't keep things straight or speak and my ADD is getting worse as I get older and it's too hard to think???


----------



## MardyBum

Question: if I send you an updated ref will that be a problem? :0


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> Question: if I send you an updated ref will that be a problem? :0



Nahh. I didn't really like the drawing that I've done anyway. :]
That's not sarcasm. I'm actually serious and totally cool with that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> I really appreciate it! And I did! The person ignored me for awhile, but said they can get it to me in like 2 weeks so, it's aight!
> I'm probably too chill about things but idk it's too hard to care about hard things too much??? Too much happens in 21 years for somethings to be worth your energy and emotion. Unless it's Spyro or food I guess.
> I appreciate the support though! It means a lot!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And to be totally honest, all the commissions I've done so far, I've had no idea what they owed me, so I just kinda took what they gave me?? My mind is all messy and I can't keep things straight or speak and my ADD is getting worse as I get older and it's too hard to think???



ahh, alright. thats good, though i would keep tabs on it. :/
i understand that feeling, though that honestly sounds like depression to me? i mean, i know my depression does just that to me  though maybe youre just sick of everything in general haha. (food tho man. i feel u so hard.)
that sounds a little worrisome really, i would go see your doctor if i were you. im lucky in that my ADHD seems to have mostly tapered off as i got older. (in exchange, i sank below the depths of depression and anxiety hell! isnt that wonderful?!) 
IM ALSO NOT TRYING TO MUCK UP YOUR THREAD SORRY
and no need to thank me, you deserve support <3


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh, alright. thats good, though i would keep tabs on it. :/
> i understand that feeling, though that honestly sounds like depression to me? i mean, i know my depression does just that to me  though maybe youre just sick of everything in general haha. (food tho man. i feel u so hard.)
> that sounds a little worrisome really, i would go see your doctor if i were you. im lucky in that my ADHD seems to have mostly tapered off as i got older. (in exchange, i sank below the depths of depression and anxiety hell! isnt that wonderful?!)
> IM ALSO NOT TRYING TO MUCK UP YOUR THREAD SORRY
> and no need to thank me, you deserve support <3



I've battled depression all my life like hardcore but I'm honestly in a good place now and it makes me a happier person to just let things go. I mean, not everything. But internet things and bell things, it's all good. It's a game, and it was only like 2 hours of my life and it was fun to draw so. And yeah, I just got insurance so I can finally do all those things I haven't been able to do since I was 17 like doctor and dentist (ew my teeth are ow) and stuff.

AND YOU'RE NOT MUCKING UP MY THREAD. My shop, mah rulez. We can talk about whatever, man.

My VGA CORD MESSING WITH MY MONITOR COLORS MAKES ME MAD THOUGH.


----------



## oreo

i'm waiting for an irl commission slot to be open again. ; w ;
bump for this beautiful shop c:


----------



## Finnian

milkbae said:


> i'm waiting for an irl commission slot to be open again. ; w ;
> bump for this beautiful shop c:


What do you want me to draw???

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just gave all my TBT bells to my fiance hahaha.


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Nahh. I didn't really like the drawing that I've done anyway. :]
> That's not sarcasm. I'm actually serious and totally cool with that.



that does sound sarcastic  id like to see what you have so far but idk if you'll show me c:


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> that does sound sarcastic  id like to see what you have so far but idk if you'll show me c:



I'm not very far lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> I've battled depression all my life like hardcore but I'm honestly in a good place now and it makes me a happier person to just let things go. I mean, not everything. But internet things and bell things, it's all good. It's a game, and it was only like 2 hours of my life and it was fun to draw so. And yeah, I just got insurance so I can finally do all those things I haven't been able to do since I was 17 like doctor and dentist (ew my teeth are ow) and stuff.
> 
> AND YOU'RE NOT MUCKING UP MY THREAD. My shop, mah rulez. We can talk about whatever, man.
> 
> My VGA CORD MESSING WITH MY MONITOR COLORS MAKES ME MAD THOUGH.



yeah, same here. im so glad youre doing better!!! ive been up and down, though recently has been more down ((((((((again sigh)))))) i know im also a little more relaxed with things now, but... i think when its for other people is when i get all defensive like a mama bear or something omfg idk. but i totally understand. i think, for me, its the _principle_; not whether or not its a game, but the basis of what it is. i think people should act properly whether its a game or real life. idk. they arent talking to an NPC in said game; theyre talking to another person, over a game. so it still applies. (and i treat NPCs the same way i would treat another person soooo lol) 
oh my god im rambling sorry
regardless, im glad youre doing better now, and im so glad youve gotten insurance!! go get those doctors visits done and feel better <333


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> I'm not very far lol.



I like what you've done so far ^.^ the only change I needed was the hair to be a bit more reddish.


----------



## Finnian

I'm going to bed now asoidsf. Good night!


----------



## Kimber

okay I didn't actually go to bed (p.s. this is Finnian on my fiance's account) I set up her shop!
Everybody go look!

*ANIMATIONS???*


----------



## oreo

Finnian said:


> What do you want me to draw???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just gave all my TBT bells to my fiance hahaha.


just my mayor eating strawberry ice cream n_n


----------



## Alvery

Alvery said:


> Does that mean my request was accepted? *blinks hopefully* By the way, how much would the two sets together be worth to you? (Like, one character? a couple? group?) Also, are you looking for any other sets? I have quite a lot. Just list them, I might have them! x3
> 
> Also, I do have a ton of hybrids (carnations especially), and I could timetravel to get you a bunch of bush starts, it you want ^^ What kinds of flowers and bush starts are you looking for?
> 
> 
> EDIT: by the way, would you happen to be looking for any villagers? I have a cycling town, so I may have some villagers you want.



*Characters:* any two from the references below
*References:* http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/residents.html (click on the pictures for more info)
*Payment:* Sloppy Set, 7-11 set, Flower set (given to you by Leif), Campus set, 20 hybrids, and 30 bush starts (note: I took out the gold set, since it isn't in your wishlist, and put in the Campus Set, which is. But id you still want the gold set, just let me know!)
*Anything else?* I'd prefer the images to be two separate drawings, but I don't mind if you just do a couple drawing. If you're drawing Mukuro with someone, I'd prefer her wearing outfit 2, while if alone, I'd prefer her in outfit 1, thanks!


----------



## Amilee

this is really confusing me qq

ok my offer is: 10mil + the alpine, cabin, classic and card set + 20bush starts + 20hybrids
i hope thats enough qq 
here is my ref again:



thank you c:


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> I'm not very far lol.



ah a wip! can't wait for mine :3


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Yes I will! :]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's aight. They have a lot o fun on this site so I don't really wanna spoil it for them so I'm just gonna let it go. But, I do have to watermark pictures now until I get payment. >.>



Should technically always do that, I learned that the hard way when I used to draw for ppl on another site :/
I also don't mind if you keep mine watermarked if finished before I send the necklace. Still a bit sick, and I'd hate to have you wait and/or worry if I'll actually send it. I will, but I know I get a bit paranoid sometimes, so I don't blame others if they do too :3


----------



## Finnian

I think my 12 year old speakers finally broke. They're making this terrible noise

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cannot draw without music. I'm so sadngry.


----------



## Hyoshido

12 years? Damn, I thought my 5 year old speakers were old enough.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> 12 years? Damn, I thought my 5 year old speakers were old enough.



Yeah. My dad had them in 2003 and I got them in like 2007 and I put them in storage or like a year b/c I got $500 speakers from my dad's stuff when he died then my dang cats broke those and these had a better subwuffer anyway. But, Idk. I can usually fix electronics and it's not happening with these.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Should technically always do that, I learned that the hard way when I used to draw for ppl on another site :/
> I also don't mind if you keep mine watermarked if finished before I send the necklace. Still a bit sick, and I'd hate to have you wait and/or worry if I'll actually send it. I will, but I know I get a bit paranoid sometimes, so I don't blame others if they do too :3



I know I should. I've had art stolen plenty of times (Gaia patrons are the worst), but I'm sooo lazy and don't want to watermark things and it makes it less pretty??
But it turns out, I am in fact, an idiot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made the humming quieter. Let's see how long I can stand this before getting headphones. :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Yeah. My dad had them in 2003 and I got them in like 2007 and I put them in storage or like a year b/c I got $500 speakers from my dad's stuff when he died then my dang cats broke those and these had a better subwuffer anyway. But, Idk. I can usually fix electronics and it's not happening with these.


Dang I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, my Mom died a few months ago so I know what it's like to lose a parent now.

But I hope they can be fixed sometime or hope you get lovely new speakers.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Dang I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, my Mom died a few months ago so I know what it's like to lose a parent now.
> 
> But I hope they can be fixed sometime or hope you get lovely new speakers.



I'm so sorry. It's extremely hard. :/ 
It does keep getting easier with time though, I promise.
That first year and a half was super hard for me.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> I'm so sorry. It's extremely hard. :/
> It does keep getting easier with time though, I promise.
> That first year and a half was super hard for me.


Being 22, it's not as hard as I thought it would to take in but it's been fine, I still miss her but I don't sob about it anymore, I'm surprised my younger siblings are taking it so well.

hugs u


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Being 22, it's not as hard as I thought it would to take in but it's been fine, I still miss her but I don't sob about it anymore, I'm surprised my younger siblings are taking it so well.
> 
> hugs u



hugs u
OKAY I NEED TO DO COMMISSIONS.

The humming on my speakers stopped. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm here, time to start stalking this thread all day. c:


----------



## Finnian

Illustrator. What do you _mean_ you're having a hard time saving out about 50 clipping masks at huge dimensions while Photoshop, sai, stitch era, and the internet are all open???

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'VE BEEN SAVING THESE ALL OUT AT 300DPI SHICH MAKES IT 4 TIMES LARGER I HAVE TO START AGAIN WHY


----------



## Amilee

Finnian said:


> I'm so sorry. It's extremely hard. :/
> It does keep getting easier with time though, I promise.
> That first year and a half was super hard for me.



i am sorry to hear that :c my father died when i was 6 years old. its still pretty hard for me :/


----------



## Finnian

Amilee said:


> i am sorry to hear that :c my father died when i was 6 years old. its still pretty hard for me :/



I'm so sorry! It's tough. :/ 
A lot of kids lose their parents, huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk. If I did QR code paths for people, would anybody buy them??





I'm kinda proud of this?


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> I'VE BEEN SAVING THESE ALL OUT AT 300DPI SHICH MAKES IT 4 TIMES LARGER I HAVE TO START AGAIN WHY



Tbh, I don't mind them being a higher resolution, as I prefer large pics anyway, but that's just me. :3


----------



## Finnian

pengutango said:


> Tbh, I don't mind them being a higher resolution, as I prefer large pics anyway, but that's just me. :3



Oh, not these pictures! I was making app icons and exporting them with a higher resolution skews the size and it's no bueno.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All these pictures have super high resolution.
Oh yeah anyone can request the full sized picture.


----------



## Eldin

Speaking of size, I've stuck an edit in my post, hope that's okay! Just wondering if you can size it to use for an avatar, basically as large as will fit in an avatar, haha~ 

I know if I try to resize I'll probably ruin it, although if you do a full-sized version I would love both sizes! c:


----------



## kassie

//lurking for a RLC slot to open up c:

Ooh, I also love the layout of your shop now~


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Idk. If I did QR code paths for people, would anybody buy them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda proud of this?


You did that hand-made and such? that's amazing bruh!
if I still played AC alot, I'd totes use those in my town!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Yeah. My dad had them in 2003 and I got them in like 2007 and I put them in storage or like a year b/c I got $500 speakers from my dad's stuff when he died then my dang cats broke those and these had a better subwuffer anyway. But, Idk. I can usually fix electronics and it's not happening with these.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should. I've had art stolen plenty of times (Gaia patrons are the worst), but I'm sooo lazy and don't want to watermark things and it makes it less pretty??
> But it turns out, I am in fact, an idiot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I made the humming quieter. Let's see how long I can stand this before getting headphones. :/



Gaia was what I was talking about too xD
Quit going on there though, the site has plummeted greatly.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> You did that hand-made and such? that's amazing bruh!
> if I still played AC alot, I'd totes use those in my town!



Yes I did. It took me hourrrsss.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Gaia was what I was talking about too xD
> Quit going on there though, the site has plummeted greatly.



Omg right???

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> //lurking for a RLC slot to open up c:
> 
> Ooh, I also love the layout of your shop now~



Thank you! I'm gonna redo the graphics though. :0


----------



## boujee

Thread did a whole 360 




My mom past away a year ago(16 now)


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> Thread did a whole 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom past away a year ago(16 now)



That's really hard. I was still in high school too when my dad died. It really does get easier, but it's not like ever get over it, the pain just lessens?


----------



## Irarina

Finnian said:


> I'm so sorry! It's tough. :/
> A lot of kids lose their parents, huh?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Idk. If I did QR code paths for people, would anybody buy them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda proud of this?



I will buy! ^_^ Love that <3


----------



## boujee

Yeah, after awhile it does get easier but it made me more..blank, you know?
Like something is missing, a void. As days go by, I'm just blank. Days are just days. You know when you were a kid, and it was either your birthday or Christmas, you are hype! You couldn't wait till the point you can't even sleep. Now it's just another day, like "oh". Maybe it's like that for  other people(so no big deal maybe) but I hate it.
Anyways, I don't want your thread to become all sappy, Imma lutking!


----------



## Finnian

Irarina said:


> I will buy! ^_^ Love that <3



Oh I meant like custom. Like, I'd make you a path!


----------



## Hyoshido

We gotta be happy lil' maggots, let's all just huddle up and cuddle the problems away (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ


----------



## Finnian

Zenith said:


> Yeah, after awhile it does get easier but it made me more..blank, you know?
> Like something is missing, a void. As days go by, I'm just blank. Days are just days. You know when you were a kid, and it was either your birthday or Christmas, you are hype! You couldn't wait till the point you can't even sleep. Now it's just another day, like "oh". Maybe it's like that for  other people(so no big deal maybe) but I hate it.
> Anyways, I don't want your thread to become all sappy, Imma lutking!



I was like that or the first 1 1/2 years. You do get your spark (???) back, but it does take awhile. The first year old holidays without them is super rough. And something is missing. It's just really hard and nobody really understands unless they've lost someone too. 
when my dad died, it was really shocking b/c my mom is the sick one. She's got benign brain tumors and has been really really sick for years and then my dad died out of nowhere and it was like???? Okay, not nowhere. He was really, really fat and had sleep apnea and he just kinda stopped breathing in his sleep one day and then we walked in and he was all cold and blue and that's an image that will never leave me. I'm still mad at him for dying, that butthole. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> We gotta be happy lil' maggots, let's all just huddle up and cuddle the problems away (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ



;v; Yes I like this idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I guess it's part of the human experience?


----------



## Hyoshido

Damn, my Mom had a Brain Hemorrhage for 10 years and it finally took advantage of her, she never knew she had them and she was never bothered to have a doctor check her head out.

But the thing is, she could've been saved but the Hospital she was in offered terrible services and it was pretty much my Dad doing everything the nurses should've been doing.

The Hospital didn't have any brain surgeons, they never offered to bring her to the other nearest hospital with actual brain surgeons in.

We sued their asses when she passed, still need to wait till somepoint in March to find out if it was successful.


----------



## Irarina

Finnian said:


> Oh I meant like custom. Like, I'd make you a path!



I would love to order a set of path. But I guess you have your hands pretty full now. 
Are you drawing now btw? I miss your earlier streaming.


----------



## Finnian

I should totally stream. Mute though b/c Kanye. Lemme set that up.
And this is my current wip:


----------



## boujee

Yes yes 
My mom's death was unexpected 
Living and well the next(we were playing the wii together) and the next-gone 
I'm maybe just missing her motherly love tbh 
Hugs are much appreciated (?▽`ʃƪ)


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> I should totally stream. Mute though b/c Kanye. Lemme set that up.


Lucky I didn't have plans, I'll stalk your stream (◕‿◕)


----------



## Irarina

Finnian said:


> I should totally stream. Mute though b/c Kanye. Lemme set that up.
> And this is my current wip:



That is really gorgeous <3 I wish I know how to draw digital art. How long you will need usually to finish a drawing?


----------



## Finnian

Here's my stream?
http://www.livestream.com/brittneysart?t=635596


----------



## Irarina

Finnian said:


> Here's my stream?
> http://www.livestream.com/brittneysart?t=635596



Stalking because I am stalker. Hahaahaa


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ahhhh so turns out I can commission you IRL for both of my characters.
18 USD right?
I'm not sure if irl slots are always open but I might as well try.
Also I can send payment immediately. (I prefer to do it this way just incase something happens in the future).

Here's ref sheets and gallery's for both. Let me know what you think

Evelyn~






http://sta.sh/22bg5dca52og?edit=1

Adalia~






http://sta.sh/21osbgx7eznk?edit=1


----------



## Hyoshido

Man, that website always lags for me, rip :c


----------



## Finnian

Is there a different one I can use??


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Omg right???



Yeah, last I was really on, inflation was seriously high. It's now all about gaia cash. Gaia Cash. GAIA CASH!! And most artists are impersonal, anal fapnuggets that just want tons and tons of gold/rlc commission, which pisses me off.
Wasn't much to do on there anymore, so was like. Meh. Bye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, btw. Saw your update, do you need me to repost my refs?


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Yeah, last I was really on, inflation was seriously high. It's now all about gaia cash. Gaia Cash. GAIA CASH!! And most artists are impersonal, anal fapnuggets that just want tons and tons of gold/rlc commission, which pisses me off.
> Wasn't much to do on there anymore, so was like. Meh. Bye.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooh, btw. Saw your update, do you need me to repost my refs?



nah. I got you.
If you have a slot, you're cool.
I know, I hated how impersonal people were on there like???

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahhhh so turns out I can commission you IRL for one of my characters.
> 12 USD right?
> I'm not sure if irl slots are always open but I might as well try.
> Also I can send payment immediately. (I prefer to do it this way just incase something happens in the future).
> 
> Anyways so I'm having a hard time deciding which character I'd prefer you to draw. (Evelyn is probably easier but I don't have any chibi art of Adalia).
> 
> Here's ref sheets and gallery's for both. Let me know what you think
> 
> Evelyn~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sta.sh/22bg5dca52og?edit=1
> 
> Adalia~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sta.sh/21osbgx7eznk?edit=1



Not open yet! but soon!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> nah. I got you.
> If you have a slot, you're cool.
> I know, I hated how impersonal people were on there like???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Not open yet! but soon!



Oh okay. Hope I check back in when it opens before slots fill again.


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> nah. I got you.
> If you have a slot, you're cool.
> I know, I hated how impersonal people were on there like???



Oh, ok. Making sure xD
Yeah. The "tip = denied/no thank you" really got on my nerves. Or just completely ignoring so you're left sitting there like... So was that a no, or....? Can I like, use this gold else where...? . _.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Is there a different one I can use??


uhhh, there's one some people use called join-me but that's not as private as most because people can see your files (like if you're saving an art piece) unless you pause the stream.


----------



## Finnian

Dats fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a lot of files called f*** and stuff though so beware?

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/finnianyo


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> I have a lot of files called f*** and stuff though so beware?


It'll only show if you have your Desktop up or if you're loading or saving a file.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> Dats fine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a lot of files called f*** and stuff though so beware?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://join.me/finnianyo



Is there a number login code for your join me session? It usually has a number code for the app but idk.


----------



## KainAronoele

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Is there a number login code for your join me session? It usually has a number code for the app but idk.



It just asks you to knock to join then she accepts and you can watch.
If that's what you mean o .o


----------



## Finnian

why is it doing that though. it keeps reconnecting and disconnecting.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

KainAronoele said:


> It just asks you to knock to join then she accepts and you can watch.
> If that's what you mean o .o



IDK it sais the meeting is locked and Idk how to join.. >.<


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> I should totally stream. Mute though b/c Kanye. Lemme set that up.
> And this is my current wip:



Dude! This is freaking great


----------



## Finnian

I'm back on!


----------



## kassie

..Awkwardly tries to join stream and can't > A<


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

selcouth said:


> ..Awkwardly tries to join stream and can't > A<



I had the same problem so I just gave up.


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't see the issue??? It's just clicking on the whole "knock" thing and just wait for Finnian to let you in lol


----------



## Mercedes

I'm at the stream but I'm always scared I'm annoying so I don't talk.
Loool


----------



## kassie

Oh, it said sharing paused.


----------



## KainAronoele

selcouth said:


> Oh, it said sharing paused.



Same happened for me for a while, but then my laptop was crapping out so had to leave


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Well for me it was like paused or something and I assumed it was my crappy laptop.


----------



## Hyoshido

Naw, Finnian was out for lunch and paused the stream.


----------



## Finnian

Back ya'll.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Your paths are fantastic.


----------



## Finnian




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Fab stuff, is fab.


----------



## snapdragon

loving the stream! eeeek it's mine ^^


----------



## oreo

omg, how lovely. ; A ;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

So lovely *_*


----------



## snapdragon

seriously i'm dying watching the stream ;_________; you're amazing...and i am geeking out jumping around watching it xD


----------



## aleshapie

Wow! I just stumbled upon this thread...How in the world have I missed you?! These are so super adorable! 

I would love to commish ! But it seems as though you are quite full, atm...so Imma lurk and lurk...LOL...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahhhh so turns out I can commission you IRL for both of my characters.
> 18 USD right?
> I'm not sure if irl slots are always open but I might as well try.
> Also I can send payment immediately. (I prefer to do it this way just incase something happens in the future).
> 
> Here's ref sheets and gallery's for both. Let me know what you think
> 
> Evelyn~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sta.sh/22bg5dca52og?edit=1
> 
> Adalia~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sta.sh/21osbgx7eznk?edit=1



Just bumping this so I wouldn't have to type it all again~

I'm pretty sure from what you said in the live stream that I'd get one of the next irl slots so  just let me know your paypal and I can send payment tonight or tomorrow since it's getting late.

Also I'm going to send you a detailed p.m. on my characters since I don't feel comfortable posting it in public. Hope that's ok. I'll send the p.m. after i get a reply though just in case plans changed and I'm no longer getting a slot. *awkard paranoia* lol..


----------



## Finnian

Last one for the night!






Annndd with that, my IRl commissions are open. I'll go through them tomorrow!


----------



## kassie

PMing mine, hope that's okay? c:

Thanks so much for streaming, it was a lot of fun to watch! Night.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ahh thank you for the great stream!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> Last one for the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annndd with that, my IRl commissions are open. I'll go through them tomorrow!



Super cute! ^-^

I left my commission info on the page before this one. Night~


----------



## Shirohibiki

-holds up a 10/10 sign-

_*YEAAHHHHHH WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh gosh all lovely *_* Also a small question; can we do TBT or would you like the IGB+Hybrids still :3? I can also do Hybrids+TBT? xD


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


>



Breathtaking! Love it so much ^.^ thanks!
Will mostly be requesting again in the future  this is beyond great!
Also is your rl shop open? Interested in the attack on Titan badges ^.^


----------



## oreo

OMFG, SNAPDRAGON'S ORDER!!! SO ADORABLE. EEEEEP! <3


----------



## Irarina

I got disconnected last night while streaming you. Anyway, it was an enjoyable time. I learn so much! Thanks  I am looking forward to see you doing your art again.


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> Last one for the night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annndd with that, my IRl commissions are open. I'll go through them tomorrow!



oh finnian...thank you so so much!!!...it's really really BEAUTIFUL...STUNNING...I love it OH SO MUCH <3<3<3<3<3 thank you!!!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


>



Ahhh, love it!! 
Sorry I disappeared during ; ~; internet just kept freezing, had to restart it several times for it to stop.

I'll have to send the necklace on Monday since I'm still sick (OMGLEAVEMYBODYALREADYYYY) so I'll give ya an update on that ^^

Thanks so much for drawing us!! So cute!


----------



## Finnian

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Just bumping this so I wouldn't have to type it all again~
> 
> I'm pretty sure from what you said in the live stream that I'd get one of the next irl slots so  just let me know your paypal and I can send payment tonight or tomorrow since it's getting late.
> 
> Also I'm going to send you a detailed p.m. on my characters since I don't feel comfortable posting it in public. Hope that's ok. I'll send the p.m. after i get a reply though just in case plans changed and I'm no longer getting a slot. *awkard paranoia* lol..



You're set!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Ahhh, love it!!
> Sorry I disappeared during ; ~; internet just kept freezing, had to restart it several times for it to stop.
> 
> I'll have to send the necklace on Monday since I'm still sick (OMGLEAVEMYBODYALREADYYYY) so I'll give ya an update on that ^^
> 
> Thanks so much for drawing us!! So cute!



No worries! I trust you! Just get to feeling better!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh all lovely *_* Also a small question; can we do TBT or would you like the IGB+Hybrids still :3? I can also do Hybrids+TBT? xD



I'd either one is fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Breathtaking! Love it so much ^.^ thanks!
> Will mostly be requesting again in the future  this is beyond great!
> Also is your rl shop open? Interested in the attack on Titan badges ^.^



Yes it is! If you buy the whole set, I can give you a small discount too!
I'm about to draw Marco and Jean too b/c I have gotten ttooonnss of requests for them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> oh finnian...thank you so so much!!!...it's really really BEAUTIFUL...STUNNING...I love it OH SO MUCH <3<3<3<3<3 thank you!!!



I'm GLAD YOU LIKE IT!


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Yes it is! If you buy the whole set, I can give you a small discount too!
> I'm about to draw Marco and Jean too b/c I have gotten ttooonnss of requests for them.



I'd love to order some for my bf, since he is in love with Attack on Titan. But first I have to ask him which ones he'd like ^.^
I am interested tho. And also like I mentioned interested in another commission. So idk if I should wait to order it all together especially since you've received a lot of requests.


----------



## Hyoshido

inb4 RLC commissions keep getting filled everytime you finish a batch lmao.

Naw but that's actually important so keep on truckin' Finnian!!


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> I'd love to order some for my bf, since he is in love with Attack on Titan. But first I have to ask him which ones he'd like ^.^
> I am interested tho. And also like I mentioned interested in another commission. So idk if I should wait to order it all together especially since you've received a lot of requests.



Chibi badge commissions go through my store, and are a completely different thing. These commissions are just to help me save for my wedding!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> inb4 RLC commissions keep getting filled everytime you finish a batch lmao.
> 
> Naw but that's actually important so keep on truckin' Finnian!!



I know right??

- - - Post Merge - - -

My DA is here if anyone is interested in my terrible, terrible paintings I did a few months ago: http://pariahi.deviantart.com/


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Chibi badge commissions go through my store, and are a completely different thing. These commissions are just to help me save for my wedding!



So I can order both commissions but have to pay for them separately right? I don't mind paying, no problem there. I just want to know the details fully ^.^


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> So I can order both commissions but have to pay for them separately right? I don't mind paying, no problem there. I just want to know the details fully ^.^



You can pay together, that's not a problem. And a custom chibi badge (like the ones on my store) are $7 each, also.
I'm glad ya'll still like my lil chibi badges since you've seen my other chibis. ;v;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> You're set!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! I trust you! Just get to feeling better!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'd either one is fine!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! If you buy the whole set, I can give you a small discount too!
> I'm about to draw Marco and Jean too b/c I have gotten ttooonnss of requests for them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm GLAD YOU LIKE IT!



Thanks! Private Message sent! ^-^


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> You can pay together, that's not a problem. And a custom chibi badge (like the ones on my store) are $7 each, also.
> I'm glad ya'll still like my lil chibi badges since you've seen my other chibis. ;v;



Alright that's what I wanted to know ^.^ all your art is really cute!
So custom chibi badge 7$, an attack on Titan 4$? And a commission here on this thread 6$ or 12$ again?


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> Alright that's what I wanted to know ^.^ all your art is really cute!
> So custom chibi badge 7$, an attack on Titan 4$? And a commission here on this thread 6$ or 12$ again?



$12 still this thread, for the style I've been doing for everybody else and $6 for each additonal!
$7 for my store chibis, and $4 for an attack on titan, it's gonna charge shipping for the attack on titan thing, so only pay $10 for the chibi here?


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> $12 still this thread, for the style I've been doing for everybody else and $6 for each additonal!
> $7 for my store chibis, and $4 for an attack on titan, it's gonna charge shipping for the attack on titan thing, so only pay $10 for the chibi here?



I'd love to order 3 of the attack on Titan chibis but like I said I have to ask my bf for his favorites first and also a commission here on this thread ^.^ how much would it all be in total? I know your slots are full right now so I won't order until you're done with the ones you have already but I'd just want to know the total if that's ok c:


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> I'd love to order 3 of the attack on Titan chibis but like I said I have to ask my bf for his favorites first and also a commission here on this thread ^.^ how much would it all be in total? I know your slots are full right now so I won't order until you're done with the ones you have already but I'd just want to know the total if that's ok c:


I still have 1 irl slot!
And
$24 should be the total, I'll pay shipping!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone just took the last IRL slot!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chief moved out o my old town without me knowing and now I'm dying.


----------



## Pokemanz

You sure are raking in the dough.


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> You sure are raking in the dough.



I don't even know how to deal with this. I can usually only sell my art for like $3 and lord knows I can't sell my prints.


----------



## Hyoshido

You should spend the money earned from these arts and take me out for a steak dinner 

I'd probably get scalded by your missus.


----------



## pengutango

Finnian said:


> I don't even know how to deal with this. I can usually only sell my art for like $3 and lord knows I can't sell my prints.



Really? I see stuff like this at anime cons go for more than that. Of course, it's been a few years since I've been to one, but cheapest prints I see start at like $5. From there, it goes up from size, pic content. Most prints that're higher in price have backgrounds of some sort. 

It's certainly possible to have one that doesn't have a background go for that, but has multiple characters in it. I don't think I generally see single pics, without a background of any sort go for that. Mainly since it just doesn't look as good on your wall. That's an aesthetic thing, but depending on the content of the pic, the lack of a background (as in just a solid color) could be a deal breaker. 

Probably won't be if they like the art enough, but always something to keep in mind when selling art at cons. I've only sold physical crafts, like phone charms and plushies at cons, not prints, but from a buying standpoint, even if I like a piece, if it seems incomplete, I don't buy it. Of course, if the background doesn't remotely go with the art, that's just as bad as having no background.


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> I still have 1 irl slot!
> And
> $24 should be the total, I'll pay shipping!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Someone just took the last IRL slot!



Ahhh! Well then I'll be lurking, lurking until a spot opens up again ^.^ 
And the $24 is fine with me. If a spot doesn't open up here I'll just end up ordering the attack on Titan badges


----------



## Finnian

I'll livestreaming Illustrator if anyone is interested!


----------



## Eldin

omg the finished couples <3

seriously your art seems to get more precious with every pic ahh!


----------



## Hyoshido

TWO STREAMS, DO I WATCH BOTH?


----------



## Finnian

Okay now doing chibi commissions


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh I wanna watch the stream but I have to go to the store rip


----------



## oreo

Hi hun! Just to let you know I've sent the payment for the shipping fees. c:


----------



## Hyoshido

Nvm


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> You're set!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! I trust you! Just get to feeling better!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'd either one is fine!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! If you buy the whole set, I can give you a small discount too!
> I'm about to draw Marco and Jean too b/c I have gotten ttooonnss of requests for them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm GLAD YOU LIKE IT!



Ok haha, I think I shall do a mix of hybrids and TBT :3


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok haha, I think I shall do a mix of hybrids and TBT :3



That sounds great!


----------



## Finnian

I'm so tired I didn't draw as many things as I wanted to draw today bahh


----------



## oreo

Finnian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tired I didn't draw as many things as I wanted to draw today bahh


Hello Finnian! Thanks for the fast completion! It's lovely. I like how you made the mini flower crown look like Christmas lights!


----------



## snapdragon

OMG SHUT-UP MILKBAE'S IS KILLING ME x.x milk you have the cutest concepts for your mayor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finnian

There is almost nothing I hate more than drawing glasses. ://


----------



## kassie

I noticed a lot of artists have trouble with them ^^;;


----------



## Finnian

A-Kon arist alley signup is in 40 minutes and I feel like I'm gonna throw up. I used to live in Texas and wanna go back to a-kon wahhhh.

- - - Post Merge - - -






lol it's fixed.
I'm seriously so nervous it's making my body freak out. Timed sign-ups kill me wahh


----------



## Finnian

Omg I did it in less an a minute and I'm shaking feel like I'm going to die


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> Omg I did it in less an a minute and I'm shaking feel like I'm going to die



Wahhh your just nervous, You should take a calming pill. 
Seriously they help a ton.


----------



## Finnian

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wahhh your just nervous, You should take a calming pill. &#55357;&#56860;
> Seriously they help a ton. &#55357;&#56883;



Pshh. I wish I has some. 
;v; Maybe some tea will help. 
I'M WORKING ON YOUR COMMISSIONS NOW!


----------



## Hyoshido

Bruh you can take my slot down if you like.

Don't wanna keep naggin' you so it's probably the best if you do, also you've got money to make, not silly forum bells!


----------



## Finnian

Sorry I'll be streaming again soon! This skype call is a lil more important!


----------



## aleshapie

No worries! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Bruh you can take my slot down if you like.
> 
> Don't wanna keep naggin' you so it's probably the best if you do, also you've got money to make, not silly forum bells!



But Im half way done sob


----------



## boujee

Gosh I want another one


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> A-Kon arist alley signup is in 40 minutes and I feel like I'm gonna throw up. I used to live in Texas and wanna go back to a-kon wahhhh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's fixed.
> I'm seriously so nervous it's making my body freak out. Timed sign-ups kill me wahh



I LOVE A-KON. Probably not helping.. ahem...


----------



## aleshapie

I just want one period! LOL... I am maxed on IGB ... and I have plenty of TBT...just no rl $ atm... sad


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> But Im half way done sob


If only I'd have known 8(


----------



## Finnian

Back online!


----------



## squirelT

Hi, not to be that guy, I just wanted to be sure I haven't been forgotten and will (eventually) be on the "fake money commissions" list.


----------



## Finnian

Bahhh 
I will e-mail the full size file soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



squirelT said:


> Hi, not to be that guy, I just wanted to be sure I haven't been forgotten and will (eventually) be on the "fake money commissions" list.



T^T Will you post again and I get you on there b/c I clearly forgot.


----------



## kassie

So pretty! The stream starting glitching out on me though towards the end. T wT


----------



## Emzy

Oooooo lovely art *u* gonna stalk for a spot cx


----------



## Shirohibiki

gorgeous as per usual <333 keep up the fantastic work!!!


----------



## Finnian

Okay. So, I'm finishing up the irl things today and starting on bell commissions!


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> Bahhh
> I will e-mail the full size file soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> T^T Will you post again and I get you on there b/c I clearly forgot.



This is awesome!!! And beautiful!!! Amazing, Finnian!


----------



## Finnian

finished another one! Just one more IRL thing to do, then I can do bell commissions!





- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> This is awesome!!! And beautiful!!! Amazing, Finnian!



;v;
THANK YOU!


----------



## aleshapie

SO SO cute!!


----------



## Pokemanz

That is SO FREAKING CUTE
I'm like screaming at my computer ;w;


----------



## aleshapie

Ditto Pokemanz!! 

Do you have a waiting list for your bell commissions? I can pay whatever you want!


----------



## Finnian

GUYS ;v;
And I have no open slots yet. 15 slots is good, so I don't do waitlists at the moment!


----------



## Shirohibiki

cries

STOP DRAWING SUPER ADORABLE THINGS IT KILLS ME (never stop)


----------



## aleshapie

Finnian said:


> GUYS ;v;
> And I have no open slots yet. 15 slots is good, so I don't do waitlists at the moment!



15 is a TON! I will just keep lurking and loving for now...sigh... LOL


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Meowtastic my dear~


----------



## Pokemanz

I can't wait to see how fast the slots fill when they open again...


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> I can't wait to see how fast the slots fill when they open again...



Hey--> If they open up and you're not here, I will post for you, if you do the same for me? We gotta ban together! Finn is gonna fill up QUICK!!


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> Hey--> If they open up and you're not here, I will post for you, if you do the same for me? We gotta ban together! Finn is gonna fill up QUICK!!



YES! I'll totally just post like a reserve or something or just claim a spot for you, haha!


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> YES! I'll totally just post like a reserve or something or just claim a spot for you, haha!



DEAL!! I won't forget!!


----------



## Eldin

Would it be alright if I change the person whose headshot I wanted you to draw? ;-;

After seeing your adorable irl couples I kind of would rather have a headshot of me instead of my mayor for my avatar! ;o If you don't mind the switch I could send you a reference in a PM~

And if not no worries, just thought I'd see before you got to me. c:


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> DEAL!! I won't forget!!



I won't either! Promise! c:


----------



## MardyBum

Hope all is well ^.^ do you draw commissions of real life people or just ocs and mayors? I kept forgetting to ask this before c:


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> Would it be alright if I change the person whose headshot I wanted you to draw? ;-;
> 
> After seeing your adorable irl couples I kind of would rather have a headshot of me instead of my mayor for my avatar! ;o If you don't mind the switch I could send you a reference in a PM~
> 
> And if not no worries, just thought I'd see before you got to me. c:



Of course!

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Hope all is well ^.^ do you draw commissions of real life people or just ocs and mayors? I kept forgetting to ask this before c:



Real life people too!
Two of the couples are rl people!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> I won't either! Promise! c:



Banding together. 
I did not realize that I was this popular.
I can't deal with this. I've never been a popular forum artist before.
;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Hey--> If they open up and you're not here, I will post for you, if you do the same for me? We gotta ban together! Finn is gonna fill up QUICK!!



;;;;vvvv;;;;


----------



## aleshapie

Well...finn...get used to it! Pokemanz and I WILL be on the next list!! LOL


----------



## Finnian

aleshapie said:


> Well...finn...get used to it! Pokemanz and I WILL be on the next list!! LOL



I thought pokemanz was on my list????


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Real life people too!
> Two of the couples are rl people!



Awesome! Your rl commissions are still full right?


----------



## Finnian

Ugh I just cleaned my bathroom and now the cleaners are getting me sick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Awesome! Your rl commissions are still full right?



Noo. I'm finishing the last one now, then I'll take you, and close it so I can start bell commissions b/c these people are the most patient souls.
;v; ty guys

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Hyogo! 
DONT GIVE UP ON ME. I moved you to the freebie slot. ;v;


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> Noo. I'm finishing the last one now, then I'll take you, and close it so I can start bell commissions b/c these people are the most patient souls.
> ;v; ty guys



No rush from me c: just let me know when you're ready so I can send you the references via PM if that's alright with you.
And also hope you're raising enough for your wedding. Congratulations btw ^.^


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> I thought pokemanz was on my list????



I am, but I'll get another slot when you reopen! c;
I've got a really awesome rl peep commish after seeing your other ones. :3

 rip if I'm being too greedy I just want so much of your art ;v;


----------



## Eldin

Finnian said:


> Of course!



Ah yay ty! I will try to scrounge up a photo and PM you a ref~ c: & I'll edit my post so it doesn't get confusing haha

And don't worry I hate wearing my glasses in photos so no glasses hehe

Thank you! <3


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> finished another one! Just one more IRL thing to do, then I can do bell commissions!



Who was this for? I must attack them with happiness for having Zelda shirt!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Pokemanz said:


> I am, but I'll get another slot when you reopen! c;
> I've got a really awesome rl peep commish after seeing your other ones. :3
> 
> rip if I'm being too greedy I just want so much of your art ;v;


Oh, I thought we were only allowed one slot at the time? It's why I didn't take another slot when they were open *shrugs*


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh, I thought we were only allowed one slot at the time? It's why I didn't take another slot when they were open *shrugs*



Yeah I think that was a rule.


----------



## MardyBum

Oh and how much would it be total for a one of the couple drawings you've done ^.^ 
Since its two people and not just one c:


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> @Hyogo!
> DONT GIVE UP ON ME. I moved you to the freebie slot. ;v;


wat, no

No freebies allowed thank you 8(


----------



## kassie

KainAronoele said:


> Who was this for? I must attack them with happiness for having Zelda shirt!!



Mine, love Zelda <3

*points at avatar*


----------



## Pokemanz

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh, I thought we were only allowed one slot at the time? It's why I didn't take another slot when they were open *shrugs*



No no, I meant after everything was done and slots reopened! ^^"

Unless it's limited to one per person or something o_o"


----------



## Finnian

;v; Done with Drew's thing.




Omg. I'm finally starting to figure out lighting!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> wat, no
> 
> No freebies allowed thank you 8(



Excuse me mah thread, mah rulez.
You get a freebie. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> No no, I meant after everything was done and slots reopened! ^^"
> 
> Unless it's limited to one per person or something o_o"



No that'd be so dumb. 
;v; Once i finish your commission, you can order again!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> ;v; Done with Drew's thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. I'm finally starting to figure out lighting!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me mah thread, mah rulez.
> You get a freebie. >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No that'd be so dumb.
> ;v; Once i finish your commission, you can order again!



Dat's byootiful : O


----------



## Finnian

izzi000 said:


> No rush from me c: just let me know when you're ready so I can send you the references via PM if that's alright with you.
> And also hope you're raising enough for your wedding. Congratulations btw ^.^



;v; Thank you!
and you're good to send info.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Dat's byootiful : O



no u r.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> ;v; Thank you!
> and you're good to send info.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> no u r.



Oh fuff >_< U R Dx and that art is<3


----------



## Emzy

Cant wait to order *u* hurhur *lurklurk*


----------



## Finnian

>.> Sorry internet was down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ya'll are so nice to meeeee


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I normally don't say this, but that's hot. Awesome!


----------



## Finnian

Does anybody ever think about what a creep the Phantom was from the Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## MardyBum

Finnian said:


> ;v; Thank you!
> and you're good to send info.



Alright, thanks for letting me know c:
here are the references! let me know if you need better ones



Spoiler: pictures



References Album



His hair is dark brown, eyes are light brown
My hair is dark burgundy/red, dark brown eyes.
Slight stubble. Curly hair but you can draw him with his beanie if you can/want c:
I've got septum and gauges. Include glasses of course, :>
Ummm pretty much it. You can draw us however you'd like!​
*Also let me know what the total will be? 
And letting you know I get paid on Thursday so no rush in starting this one. 
Unless you'll wait for me to pay you then. Thanks one again Finnian!​*


----------



## KainAronoele

selcouth said:


> Mine, love Zelda <3
> 
> *points at avatar*



Should have guessed xD
Been lovin' the pretty Saria pic ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> ;v; Done with Drew's thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. I'm finally starting to figure out lighting!



Holy awesomeness. Her hair, those ears... ; ~; she's so beautiful!!
You make it hard not to want more from you xD


----------



## Nix

Hnnnnng, must purchase art when you has opening.​


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Should have guessed xD
> Been lovin' the pretty Saria pic ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Holy awesomeness. Her hair, those ears... ; ~; she's so beautiful!!
> You make it hard not to want more from you xD



Drew has the prettiest characters.;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nix said:


> Hnnnnng, must purchase art when you has opening.​



;v; I will probably have a form by then.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> Excuse me mah thread, mah rulez.
> You get a freebie. >.>


Still paying.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gorgeous, as always <3 ur art is so perf bb~


----------



## Finnian

GUESS WHOSE UCKING SPEAKERS BROKE AGAIN


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Drew has the prettiest characters.;v;



Really does!

Btw, what was Deerui supposed to pay with? If it's the person I've been thinking of, I've seen them around begging ppl for art and stuff. Tried to offer me art + tbt + igb + pokemon and then asked for some money discount for one of my crafts, was like. Well, nty, but I'm pretty booked for a couple weeks, so gives you some time to save some $$ if you're really interested in getting one! Lol. Saw them try about the same offer to someone else's art as well, so not really sure what's going on there o .o


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Really does!
> 
> Btw, what was Deerui supposed to pay with? If it's the person I've been thinking of, I've seen them around begging ppl for art and stuff. Tried to offer me art + tbt + igb + pokemon and then asked for some money discount for one of my crafts, was like. Well, nty, but I'm pretty booked for a couple weeks, so gives you some time to save some $$ if you're really interested in getting one! Lol. Saw them try about the same offer to someone else's art as well, so not really sure what's going on there o .o



10 million bells, and the 7-11 set and something else. I think she's having trouble paying people. 
She's commissioned too many people and I don't think she's been able to come up with the money.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Still paying.



;;;ooo;;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> gorgeous, as always <3 ur art is so perf bb~



ugh ur perf.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> 10 million bells, and the 7-11 set and something else. I think she's having trouble paying people.
> She's commissioned too many people and I don't think she's been able to come up with the money.


I can pay in TBT for Deerui's commission.


----------



## Kammeh

My face after I read the title:


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> I can pay in TBT for Deerui's commission.



;v; She can pay. I will wait, but her name is continue to get larger and more annoying until she does.
And pls do not pay or someone else commission when i haven't even finished yours b/c I'm a huge freaking jerk.

Your da bombdiggity dog though.
Oh also i think i'm gonna draw ness b/c he is cute as freak or maybe toad in the cat thing.
Also have this bad drawing as a freebie cough





- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> My face after I read the title:


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> ;v; She can pay. I will wait, but her name is continue to get larger and more annoying until she does.
> And pls do not pay or someone else commission when i haven't even finished yours b/c I'm a huge freaking jerk.
> 
> Your da bombdiggity dog though.
> Oh also i think i'm gonna draw ness b/c he is cute as freak or maybe toad in the cat thing.
> Also have this bad drawing as a freebie cough


Well if you say so, sob
Also nooo, I'm just impatient it seems D': Your RLC stuff is more important!

no pls, u da bomb, u da mvp, I'm just a dong .n.
oooo ayy, do you need me to refresh those stupid references again? I removed them when I originally said you could remove my slot if you wanted to >n< otherwise those would be perf, I can even pay a little extra because I've been a REAL dong about this!

Daaaaamn he's looking cutie kapootie .u.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Well if you say so, sob
> Also nooo, I'm just impatient it seems D': Your RLC stuff is more important!
> 
> no pls, u da bomb, u da mvp, I'm just a dong .n.
> oooo ayy, do you need me to refresh those stupid references again? I removed them when I originally said you could remove my slot if you wanted to >n< otherwise those would be perf, I can even pay a little extra because I've been a REAL dong about this!
> 
> Daaaaamn he's looking cutie kapootie .u.



No dude you got my attention which means I'm more inclined to do your stuff and yeah resend them. I MADE A FORM, USE THE FORM I'M SO PROUD OF MYSELF.
And you the real mc, jc u c.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also has everybody seen this, because it's so important.
Slightly nsfw, says a bad word:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kppx4bzfAaE
And Hyogo, if you ever wondered about America, this is it. This video explains it all.


----------



## Eldin

good lord that video just broke my mind\\ ;-;


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> good lord that video just broke my mind\\ ;-;



That video is my life.


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> No dude you got my attention which means I'm more inclined to do your stuff and yeah resend them. I MADE A FORM, USE THE FORM I'M SO PROUD OF MYSELF.
> And you the real mc, jc u c.


Well ur art got my attention so we both managed to get each others attention in this matter <u<
Ok, I'll post em here, just Ness and Toad since you wanted to do those!!
And no u!

*Name:* Toad (Cat suit)
*IRL or Bell:* Uh, TBT ye? sob
*Couple or Single:* Single
*Payment:* 400 TBT
*References:* [x]
*Comments:* I dunno what to suggest actually ;n;

*Name:* Ness
*IRL or Bell:* Uh, TBT ye? sob
*Couple or Single:* Single
*Payment:* 400 TBT
*References:* [x] [x]
*Comments:* If you could try and make it similar to Earthbound/Smash Bros design (AKA, how the render looks) You can mess with whatever pose! or I might have something to suggest! >w<
Any color is fine :>

Also omg, I should go visit America :U


----------



## Finnian

lol look at these chibis I drew when I was 16.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> lol look at these chibis I drew when I was 16.



theyre still adorable
stop being good at everything no matter when u drew it tbh


----------



## Finnian

Omg I was so bad and all the other artists on gaia were so mean to me. ;A;





Uggghh I hate watermarks.


----------



## Pokemanz

Watermarks are gross but sadly sometimes necessary. D:

Also I made a ref sheet for my main character finally so when you get to my commish I can send it to you to make things easier. c:

also Finnian you should use HTML tags on your form so it looks nicer ;w;


----------



## Emzy

Just wondering....is your store first come first serve? C:


----------



## Finnian

Emzy said:


> Just wondering....is your store first come first serve? C:



No. It's whatever I feel like I can draw at the moment.  Which is apparently redlines for people ahhh. The slots just mean you have a place.
It'll probably be a sweet suprise when you see your name in the title thoigh. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Watermarks are gross but sadly sometimes necessary. D:
> 
> Also I made a ref sheet for my main character finally so when you get to my commish I can send it to you to make things easier. c:
> 
> also Finnian you should use HTML tags on your form so it looks nicer ;w;



I actually keep trying but hoolllyyy crap it messes everything up and wraps around everything else. I can do the code one though I should do that. 
And yeah i was getting to yours next b/c they gay and I'm gay so.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> And yeah i was getting to yours next b/c they gay and I'm gay so.



Correction: not gay, best friends with an intense bromance.
*Intense*.

shipping is another story though >.>


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Correction: not gay, best friends with an intense bromance.
> *Intense*.
> 
> shipping is another story though >.>



What you mean they're not gay?
goodbye slot. You lost out.

I'm kidding but like what should their pose be if it's not like looking into each others eyes thinking about each others man candy?
and by that I mean p3n1s.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> What you mean they're not gay?
> goodbye slot. You lost out.
> 
> I'm kidding but like what should they're pose be if it's not like looking into each others eyes thinking about each others man candy?



No one likes a good bromance anymore pfffft.

Umm I dunno. Maybe sitting looking up at the sky or something? Thinking about LIFE.
Up to you, really.

Man candy is *ONLY* as a last resort. >w>

Here's the ref sheet for Nathan:



Spoiler: Click dis yo










Don't have one for Alex yet because I need more art n stuff. ​



Tbh I just realized all your couples so far have been actual couples and then here's me


----------



## Finnian

MayorGong said:


> Oh Ill post my referentes ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC
> 
> 
> 
> OC2
> 
> 
> More info about him here
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor
> 
> 
> I completed my catalog (100%) so I can offer any ordenable set, item, etc. Also some unordenables like bug off, cardboard set, Pascal, 7-11, Mush, Princess, DLC, Sloppy, Sweets, and some items from here (I think I added the ones unordenables) ^^ I can also pay in bells and I have a cycle town in case you add your villager list ;v;  Soooo I can offer anything from here  Thanks in advance!



Okay I'm doing this one b/c it's a single and I think i can do it ast since I spent most of the day messin around

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> No one likes a good bromance anymore pfffft.
> 
> Umm I dunno. Maybe sitting looking up at the sky or something? Thinking about LIFE.
> Up to you, really.
> 
> Man candy is *ONLY* as a last resort. >w>
> 
> Here's the ref sheet for Nathan:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click dis yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have one for Alex yet because I need more art n stuff. ​
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I just realized all your couples so far have been actual couples and then here's me




nah I love good bromances. I got one between my oc derek and his friend arthur. 
they're not gay, but they have manly bonds, ya feel?


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> nah I love good bromances. I got one between my oc derek and his friend arthur.
> they're not gay, but they have manly bonds, ya feel?



Exactly! The kind of bond that only guys have.
They do everything for each other and always have each other's back.
That's like the perfect bromance, yo


----------



## Hyoshido

Whoa whoa, hold the phone!





whaaaat


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Whoa whoa, hold the phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaaaat



It says 48 now I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## Hyoshido

I mean, we love you AND your art but geeez, the guests really eyein' you up! ;-;


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Exactly! The kind of bond that only guys have.
> They do everything for each other and always have each other's back.
> That's like the perfect bromance, yo



Im gonna draw them looking into each others thinking about a soul crushing illness that's taking the lives of millions of people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I mean, we love you AND your art but geeez, the guests really eyein' you up! ;-;



It's gotta be a glitch right?
I mean, god I'm just a fat girl with no friends who spends all day everyday on an animal crossing forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol guest pls don't steal my art.


----------



## Finnian

;v;
Almost done with this commission.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Im gonna draw them looking into each others thinking about a soul crushing illness that's taking the lives of millions of people.



Yes. Yes. I approve.
Now I'm picturing a kiss under the moonlight in the heat of the moment that they ultimately regret for like ever. owo


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Yes. Yes. I approve.
> Now I'm picturing a kiss under the moonlight in the heat of the moment that they ultimately regret for like ever. owo



Hard to resist kisses when thinking about the plague.
Hmmm. Bubons.


----------



## Finnian

Omg look what I drew when I was 13 or 14?


----------



## roroselle

Finnian said:


> Omg look what I drew when I was 13 or 14?



Holy shiz hahahah that's awesome!!

So who is that? Haha


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Hard to resist kisses when thinking about the plague.
> Hmmm. Bubons.



Ikr it's like the perfect moment.
Like in an anime when two guys just get closer and closer and you're like "KISS NOW!"
Only in this scenario it actually happens. <3




> Omg look what I drew when I was 13 or 14?



HOLY CHEESE.
When I was 13 I couldn't draw a straight line!


----------



## Finnian

roroselle said:


> Holy shiz hahahah that's awesome!!
> 
> So who is that? Haha



Robert E. Lee ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ikr it's like the perfect moment.
> Like in an anime when two guys just get closer and closer and you're like "KISS NOW!"
> Only in this scenario it actually happens. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CHEESE.
> When I was 13 I couldn't draw a straight line!



And the best part is that they DON'T get the plague.
Ugh.
best AU.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> And the best part is that they DON'T get the plague.
> Ugh.
> best AU.



They're the only two people left on earth...
But is that _really_ such a bad thing?

And UGH YOUR LATEST ONE IS SO CUTE
LOOK AT THOSE EYES


----------



## Finnian

Wahh
I'm taking my slots down to 3 after I finish all of these. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> They're the only two people left on earth...
> But is that _really_ such a bad thing?
> 
> And UGH YOUR LATEST ONE IS SO CUTE
> LOOK AT THOSE EYES



The watermark is destroying all the pretty lighting I put on the cloths rip

And ho ho ho only people left on earth eh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Hope it's ok if I just pay 500 TBT or so whenever you do mine as long as you're ok with it 8'D I keep waking up in the evening and it would be easier to pay that way xD


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hope it's ok if I just pay 500 TBT or so whenever you do mine as long as you're ok with it 8'D I keep waking up in the evening and it would be easier to pay that way xD



Is 500 tbt equal to 20 million bells and hybrids. ;v;
I seriously have no idea.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Is 500 tbt equal to 20 million bells and hybrids. ;v;
> I seriously have no idea.



Uwahhh I can just add hybrids anyways >_< I just can't do the transfer before 6 PM lol xD ugh. I can also make it 600 TBT yay for posts 8D


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwahhh I can just add hybrids anyways >_< I just can't do the transfer before 6 PM lol xD ugh.



I can do it anytime 
idk what time it is there, but it's only like 12:28AM here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk when I'll get to yours though b/c I'm being a butt and getting single characters out of the way.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> I can do it anytime
> idk what time it is there, but it's only like 12:28AM here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Idk when I'll get to yours though b/c I'm being a butt and getting single characters out of the way.



Ooo yay haha : D It'll work then ;D Ah totally fine, just wanted to check xD

If necessary as per your question thread; I can add IGB too as to not underpay you : O


----------



## MayorGong

it LOOKS SO AWESOME!
Im in school right now, but I think that in my afternoon - nigth (its like your morning or noon?) I can pay ; v ;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hyogo said:


> Whoa whoa, hold the phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaaaat


Stalkers.


----------



## KainAronoele

Hyogo said:


> Whoa whoa, hold the phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaaaat



Now it's just me C:




Lol


----------



## Finnian

Now it's just me lol. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> it LOOKS SO AWESOME!
> Im in school right now, but I think that in my afternoon - nigth (its like your morning or noon?) I can pay ; v ;



Lol. I was sleeping while you were at school. The earth's rotation is weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Int he song Someone New by Hozier, he sounds like he's singing. "I fall in love with a little old lady everyday, someone new."


----------



## Finnian

Eldin said:


> reposting for my headshot avatar pic~ c: and payment was 40 bush starts, 14 of each hydrangea and 6 of each azalea!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> edit; Also I don't know how large you usually make pictures but is there any way you could make mine avatar-sized (whatever the biggest size allowed would be, which I believe is 100x100 or 253.9KB)? I don't want to try to resize it as I'm sure I'll ruin it. D; But if not no worries!



Eldin u piece of grass where did you repost the references?


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> The watermark is destroying all the pretty lighting I put on the cloths rip
> 
> And ho ho ho only people left on earth eh



Yes. As the world crumbles around them...
time to start repopulating



> Int he song Someone New by Hozier, he sounds like he's singing. "I fall in love with a little old lady everyday, someone new."



I LOVE Hozier. I just downloaded that song yesterday in fact lol


----------



## Hyoshido

I was like "Why didn't Finnian update the link on my commission thingies?" then I realized that would've been a bother to find my exact post link so I edited the post you already had linked to one of my posts with the Cat Toad and Ness junk :U

Also teach me to art, all I can do is crappy pixels lmao


----------



## Finnian

My love for secretly drawing Tadashi is coming through on my real people drawing commissions wahhh
Lol. Work in progress for The Hidden Owl.


----------



## Finnian

Lol another one.


----------



## Hyoshido

o dang, that's pretty ****ing rad omg


----------



## Finnian

Lol is this even good?




I changed the background color. ;v;


----------



## Hyoshido

yaaaaas it is!!


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> yaaaaas it is!!



;v;
I haven't painted in soo long.


----------



## Finnian




----------



## Hyoshido

Lookin' good Finnian!!


----------



## Arabelle

Oh wow.. You're so talented! <3 

Can't wait to see my name on the title, hahah


----------



## Keitara

*breaks into thread*
*inhales*
your art is incredibleee , beeeautifull , cuutttteeee , amaazing 
you yourself are niccccee , coooooool , wonderfulllll
in fact, everything is aweeesomee
*jumps away*


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Re-posting this.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> My two lovelies together?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to draw the marshmallows and wings.
> 
> *Price:* 20 million, 13 pink carnations, and 30 blue roses.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> _Original post: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...important!!!&p=4610114&viewfull=1#post4610114_



Doing dis one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> *breaks into thread*
> *inhales*
> your art is incredibleee , beeeautifull , cuutttteeee , amaazing
> you yourself are niccccee , coooooool , wonderfulllll
> in fact, everything is aweeesomee
> *jumps away*



;;vvvv; 
YOU ARE TOO NCIE TO ME.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ya'll need to pick up your art so I can have a shorter title.


----------



## Alvery

Just saying, but there's a spelling error in your title now, haha XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Doing dis one.


HYPE HYPE HYPE! HYPE!


----------



## KainAronoele

Alvery said:


> Just saying, but there's a spelling error in your title now, haha XD



I too love sketcing ;D


Only giving Finn a hard time cuz we love her ~


----------



## Finnian

Alvery said:


> Just saying, but there's a spelling error in your title now, haha XD



Lol I know. I maxed out on characters. ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I too love sketcing ;D
> 
> 
> Only giving Finn a hard time cuz we love her ~



sketcing is my favorite.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Lol I know. I maxed out on characters. ;A;


Just put me down as Chibi or C.H (My username for short), that will help. XD


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> Lol I know. I maxed out on characters. ;A;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sketcing is my favorite.



It's the best!!


----------



## Finnian

Streaming is on lol


----------



## Keitara

Whaa I'm kinda overwhelmed o-o
this is the first time I watch someone drawing live
this makes me so excited pfff
If someone were to stalk me while drawing I'd go nuts, my mind would say "I need to be perfect, I need to impress the people watching me" even though it's stupid >-< I'm so useless.
I decided. I make you my 2nd senpai. You refuse? I refuse your refusal, so no matter what, you're my senpai now. 
What does that mean to you? I stalk you all day and you're my idol! :'>
Now the only thing left for you is to marry mewm-sensei, my 1st senpai, so that I can call you both my parents xD
Sorry, I'm probably talking stupid things. It's almost 1 am and I should just fly into my bed '-'
You're amazing btw.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh I didn't know you were streaming?


----------



## Finnian

Keitara said:


> Whaa I'm kinda overwhelmed o-o
> this is the first time I watch someone drawing live
> this makes me so excited pfff
> If someone were to stalk me while drawing I'd go nuts, my mind would say "I need to be perfect, I need to impress the people watching me" even though it's stupid >-< I'm so useless.
> I decided. I make you my 2nd senpai. You refuse? I refuse your refusal, so no matter what, you're my senpai now.
> What does that mean to you? I stalk you all day and you're my idol! :'>
> Now the only thing left for you is to marry mewm-sensei, my 1st senpai, so that I can call you both my parents xD
> Sorry, I'm probably talking stupid things. It's almost 1 am and I should just fly into my bed '-'
> You're amazing btw.



;;vvvv;;
But I'm not even that good!
I'm just a stupid greasy fat girl who likes doing the drawing things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I didn't know you were streaming?



Lo I gave up on it b/c it makes my internet too slow and nobody was on anyway. ;v;
I can turn it back on though!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> ;;vvvv;;
> But I'm not even that good!
> I'm just a stupid greasy fat girl who likes doing the drawing things.



Aaaah stop ruining the image I have of you in my head ;A;
You're beautiful, dammit


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Aaaah stop ruining the image I have of you in my head ;A;
> You're beautiful, dammit



No I am ug.


Spoiler: me






Spoiler:  are u sure






Spoiler:  this'll be it






Spoiler:  okay image ruined








my eye was red so i looked away


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> Lo I gave up on it b/c it makes my internet too slow and nobody was on anyway. ;v;
> I can turn it back on though!


Oh hmm.... well I guess but if it lags again turn it off.


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh hmm.... well I guess but if it lags again turn it off.



I will turn it on!

- - - Post Merge - - -

On!


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> No I am ug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  are u sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this'll be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  okay image ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eye was red so i looked away



I see no "stupid greasy fat girl" in this picture - so pretty! 
Also joining stream, I miss watching you drawww.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

omg GURL YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE IT AHHHHH IT LOOKS SO GOOD!!!! 

Thank you soo osoosoo soos o much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and pfffht shut up pretty


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian said:


> No I am ug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  are u sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this'll be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  okay image ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eye was red so i looked away


Sorry but uh? Ugly. Please please tell me your joking. Your like kinda sorta hot. I mean, you know pretty.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> No I am ug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  are u sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this'll be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  okay image ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eye was red so i looked away



NO YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Finnian

GUYS I AM NOT STAHP YOU GUYS ARE TOO NICE I CAN'T.

Also, updated my rules.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> omg GURL YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT AHHHHH IT LOOKS SO GOOD!!!!
> 
> Thank you soo osoosoo soos o much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and pfffht shut up pretty



free b/c I took so long. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Sorry but uh? Ugly. Please please tell me your joking. Your like kinda sorta hot. I mean, you know pretty.



 nahhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> NO YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL



NO U R and I don't know what you look like, BUT U R


----------



## tamagotchi

you're cute and so is your art. uu


----------



## Kimber

you really are tho. Also you can stream again I'm done


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I found the 6th link! Click it to get your prize!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_rZBFfJfzA

Blame Finnian.


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> No I am ug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  are u sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this'll be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  okay image ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eye was red so i looked away



WHETTHEHECK
you gorgeous!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Agreed >_< Gosh you are so pretty (not sarcasm) : O


----------



## Keitara

Finnian said:


> No I am ug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  are u sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this'll be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  okay image ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eye was red so i looked away



You edited your angel wings out, right?
 Your hair is super pretty btw! And the pose! *~* 
*prints 100 copies of it and glues them on wall of my room*


----------



## Finnian

GUYS YOU GUYS ARE TOO NICE TO ME.
I am dying rip


Anyway, intresting fact:
My sister's ex-husband's brother went to high school with The Killers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> You edited your angel wings out, right?
> Your hair is super pretty btw! And the pose! *~*
> *prints 100 copies of it and glues them on wall of my room*



Glue will hurt your walls!
Try tape. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I have to go to bed. I can't shade to save my life right now.
WIP?





I forgot his gosh dang freaking glasses gosh dang it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> GUYS YOU GUYS ARE TOO NICE TO ME.
> I am dying rip
> 
> 
> Anyway, intresting fact:
> My sister's ex-husband's brother went to high school with The Killers.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Glue will hurt your walls!
> Try tape. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I have to go to bed. I can't shade to save my life right now.
> WIP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot his gosh dang freaking glasses gosh dang it.



Uwah, Chibi will love this<3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> ]Okay I have to go to bed. I can't shade to save my life right now.
> WIP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot his gosh dang freaking glasses gosh dang it.


Chibi does love this. 11/10 for fab mustache.
I love it so far EK!


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> NO U R and I don't know what you look like, BUT U R



Not as beautiful as u tho tbh ;v;
But hey if I make that commish with me and my friend you'll get to see what I look like c:


----------



## deerui

you should turn on streaming ; v ;;


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> Not as beautiful as u tho tbh ;v;
> But hey if I make that commish with me and my friend you'll get to see what I look like c:



U should b/c I bet your are a hotty with a body

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> you should turn on streaming ; v ;;



I am not drawing rn thouh. ;v;


----------



## deerui

i forgot about the drawing part oops
lel im dumb


----------



## Finnian

deerui said:


> i forgot about the drawing part oops
> lel im dumb



I am be streaming later. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm trusting you to pay Chibi. I BELIEVE IN YOU


----------



## aleshapie

Chibi's gonna just love it! SO cute!!


----------



## MC4pros

Omg, Chibi's OCs looks awesome! <3 ; o ; She's going to love it! ^v^


----------



## Allycat

holy crap that is adorable


----------



## Finnian

THANK YOU GUYS!


----------



## Keitara

Woooooo it looks amazing! O-O
The way you shaded the dress is awesome. In fact, everything is awesome, like always.
 And I love the fact that you give them eyebrows. Lots of chibi don't have any eyebrows... but I love eyebrows. eyeeebrowssss!


----------



## Finnian

;v; Me too. Eyebrows make my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wip??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> I am be streaming later. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm trusting you to pay Chibi. I BELIEVE IN YOU


*dies* 10/10. I think this is the best piece I have ever gotten of me and my love together. No joke, seriously! Thank you so much!
Let me know when when you want to trade. You're town or mine?


----------



## Finnian

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dies* 10/10. I think this is the best piece I have ever gotten of me and my love together. No joke, seriously! Thank you so much!
> Let me know when when you want to trade. You're town or mine?



I'm good to go now! My town pls. ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> ;v; Me too. Eyebrows make my life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wip??



OMGAWD<3<3 ABSOLUTELY STUNNING : O Let me know when to pay, I can send the TBT right away : D I can also do the hybrids/IGB : )


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGAWD<3<3 ABSOLUTELY STUNNING : O Let me know when to pay, I can send the TBT right away : D I can also do the hybrids/IGB : )



Do 500 tbt and 5 million bells and some hybrids? ;v;
And Chibi.Hoshi is coming right now, so wait??

Omg. I'm glad you like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, also, I'm open, chibi


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Do 500 tbt and 5 million bells and some hybrids? ;v;
> And Chibi.Hoshi is coming right now, so wait??
> 
> Omg. I'm glad you like it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, also, I'm open, chibi



Yuss, can do ;D Sending TBT now<3


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss, can do ;D Sending TBT now<3



check out Kimber's thread btw.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> check out Kimber's thread btw.



Totally did, uwah both lovely pieces<3<(^_^


----------



## Mercedes

Can't wait for mine <_~


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch said:


> Can't wait for mine <_~



you have the number 2 slot and I just keep being a brat and skipping it don't i? i'm so sorry. ;A;

here's another WIP.
Also, chibi, I'm going to the store, so my gate is closed now.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> you have the number 2 slot and I just keep being a brat and skipping it don't i? i'm so sorry. ;A;
> 
> here's another WIP.
> Also, chibi, I'm going to the store, so my gate is closed now.



*dies of beauty Dx <3* So excited : D Quick question 8D are his eyes currently brown and if so could they be changed to amber-gold? If not totally fine : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> I'm good to go now! My town pls. ;v;


Oh crap I missed this. I'm so sorry, I was doing a QR for badcrumb #/\#


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Finnian said:


> GUYS I AM NOT STAHP YOU GUYS ARE TOO NICE I CAN'T.
> 
> Also, updated my rules.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> free b/c I took so long.



omg \;v;/
you are so nice i cant even


----------



## Finnian

My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



oh jesus im sorry -hugs tight- ;; i really hope you feel better soon, im so sorry that happened to you ):


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.


I'm so sorry to hear that. ;-;
*hugs as well*
Do something that will cheer you up, that will help.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



Nnnngh T_T *huggles* I lost my dog in '13</3 May not be the same, but I feel your pain Dx Losing a pet is always so sad 'cause they're family : (


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


> Omg I was so bad and all the other artists on gaia were so mean to me. ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uggghh I hate watermarks.



SORRYSORRYSORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY I DIDN'T HAVE ANY INTERNETTTT HHHHH
THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND I WANT TO USE IT AS MY AVATAR BUT FIRST I MUST PAY YOU SO ARE YOU AVAILABLE NOW
I offered you hybrids + bells + bush starts right?
I don't even play acnl anymore so if you want you can just raid my town and grab the hybrids you want + the bush starts that are laying around
All the bush starts are grouped together so I'll show you where they're at
and whatever amount of bells I offered you I'll grab em from the abd and drop them for you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



Holy crap that really sucks ;0; I don't know what I'd do if my pets passed away
Sosososo sorry for your loss


----------



## snapdragon

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



I'm so sorry to hear this Finnian...losing a pet is so hard...:'< sending you caring thoughts~~


----------



## azukitan

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



I'm so sorry for your loss ;____; Take as much time as you need to grieve.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

azukitan said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss ;____; Take as much time as you need to grieve.



Agreed! : (


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. D:
Losing pets suck. I bet you gave him/her an awesome, happy life.
I really, really hope you feel better. *hugs*


----------



## Finnian

We just buried her. She was an old rat (like 2) and she lived a good life. My poor baby.
;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you guys for all your kind words.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> SORRYSORRYSORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY I DIDN'T HAVE ANY INTERNETTTT HHHHH
> THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND I WANT TO USE IT AS MY AVATAR BUT FIRST I MUST PAY YOU SO ARE YOU AVAILABLE NOW
> I offered you hybrids + bells + bush starts right?
> I don't even play acnl anymore so if you want you can just raid my town and grab the hybrids you want + the bush starts that are laying around
> All the bush starts are grouped together so I'll show you where they're at
> and whatever amount of bells I offered you I'll grab em from the abd and drop them for you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that really sucks ;0; I don't know what I'd do if my pets passed away
> Sosososo sorry for your loss



yes yes I'd love to come raid your town. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

But seriously. I can't reply to everyone of you b.c I have a lot of things to do, but I read them all and really appreciate it.


----------



## kassie

Aww. Sorry to hear about your rat, that's terrible ;w;


----------



## Finnian

selcouth said:


> Aww. Sorry to hear about your rat, that's terrible ;w;



Thank you!


In happier news, my cat is pregnant!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry may be a lil slow with commissions for the next day or so.


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


> We just buried her. She was an old rat (like 2) and she lived a good life. My poor baby.
> ;^;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thank you guys for all your kind words.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes I'd love to come raid your town. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But seriously. I can't reply to everyone of you b.c I have a lot of things to do, but I read them all and really appreciate it.



Alright, gimme a few minutes to get the bells ready x3


----------



## Finnian

Kammeh said:


> Alright, gimme a few minutes to get the bells ready x3


Okay. I have to go to a movie in about 30 minutes, so ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm here too if you need me. I'm sorry about before. I didn't expect you to reply about it so quickly.
*EDIT:* Oh derp lol, just PM me when you want to trade because I am an idiot.


----------



## Kammeh

Finnian said:


> Okay. I have to go to a movie in about 30 minutes, so ;v;



Gah, the bell dropping took longer than I thought it would ;x; Everything is ready, but if you need to go we can do it tomorrow instead?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Finnian said:


> My rat just died and I'm just really sad about it.



Aww sorry to hear that. My hamster died last year. I found her dead in her cage and I was so sad since I had her for 3 years.


----------



## Finnian

MY CAT JUST HAD KITTENS IN HER LITER BOX and her milk hasn't come in. I really need to find formula.


----------



## boujee

ヾ(◍’౪`◍)ﾉﾞI be lurking


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> MY CAT JUST HAD KITTENS IN HER LITER BOX and her milk hasn't come in. I really need to find formula.



zomg congrats!!!!!! thats awesome!  i bet theyre all super cute <33


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> MY CAT JUST HAD KITTENS IN HER LITER BOX and her milk hasn't come in. I really need to find formula.



OMG! Can you post pictures?? I'm pretty sure I would die!


----------



## oreo

Allycat said:


> OMG! Can you post pictures?? I'm pretty sure I would die!



EEEEEEEEEEEEP, i want pics too ; w ;


----------



## Finnian

!!!!!!!
BABY KITTENS.


Spoiler:  kitten pictures???!!!!!







































Hnngggg kittens.


----------



## Hyoshido

ITTY BITTY KITTIES.

Those are so ****ing adorable I want


----------



## Mercedes

Omg did you no she was pregnant and your voice is so cute


----------



## Eldin

AH THEY'RE ALL DIFFERENT COLOURS I'M FREAKING 

so cute ;-;


----------



## kassie

Kitties! ; v; So cuuuuuute~


----------



## Finnian

THEY ARE SO CUTE I'M DYING.
I am posting another video soon. ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kittens! *dies from cuteness*


----------



## Kimber

I can vouch they are the cutest things I have ever seen I can hear them mewing from here and I can't even >w<


----------



## KainAronoele

Awwww, so cute!!
Your cat is very beautiful too! A kitten for each of her colors <3 lol


----------



## Finnian

Their dad is orange too! ;v;

Interesting fact, right after high school, I worked at Chuck E. Cheese for several months.
I freaking loved it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The animatronics kept trying to kill me though. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> !!!!!!!
> BABY KITTENS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  kitten pictures???!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hnngggg kittens.



sobs bc theyre adorable
also ur adorable tbh finn


----------



## Finnian

KITTENS!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> KITTENS!!



i might cry this is illegally adorable


----------



## Mercedes

Kittens

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kittens kittens kittens I love kitten draw the baby's pls pls


----------



## Keitara

Them kittensssssss
waaaaa they look so cute! ;v;
Are you keeping them?! 
Did you give them names already? *excited*


----------



## Finnian

Wahhhh


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> !!!!!!!
> BABY KITTENS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  kitten pictures???!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hnngggg kittens.



AHHHH SO CUTE!!


----------



## KainAronoele

Such a cute video!
I have noticed, through having MANY kittens over the past 10 years or so, that those black kitties with the little white spots on their neck/chest and/or bladder is pretty common. Maybe 1/3 of our cats (keep in mind, we used to have like a FARM of them. Have maybe had about 70+ cats in my lifetime) were black, and 3/4 of them had a white patch on them in those areas.
Either way, those are some healthy, super cute kittens.
You can help her stimulate her milk by massaging her breasts every once in a while. One of my cats didn't have milk her first litter either. We learned the hard way that raising them to only formula milk makes them grow up malnourished and turn out to be rude, not so sweet cats  so if she's able to get her milk flowing, it'll really help!!


----------



## Finnian

KainAronoele said:


> Such a cute video!
> I have noticed, through having MANY kittens over the past 10 years or so, that those black kitties with the little white spots on their neck/chest and/or bladder is pretty common. Maybe 1/3 of our cats (keep in mind, we used to have like a FARM of them. Have maybe had about 70+ cats in my lifetime) were black, and 3/4 of them had a white patch on them in those areas.
> Either way, those are some healthy, super cute kittens.
> You can help her stimulate her milk by massaging her breasts every once in a while. One of my cats didn't have milk her first litter either. We learned the hard way that raising them to only formula milk makes them grow up malnourished and turn out to be rude, not so sweet cats  so if she's able to get her milk flowing, it'll really help!!



We did get her milk flowing! Thank god!
That little black one was getting dehydrated, so we got some formula.
My mom bred cats too! We've had roughly about 70ish, as well.
Stupid cat had her litter in the litter box (lol) and only ate one placenta, though, so I'm worried about her.
I got her some food made for malnourished cats though, and I think that's what helped the milk come in.
But yes! They are all very healthy and happy and we got them a little area set up in the garage with a heating pad, a tent, and a space heater. I am clearly worried about the cold, but they can't stay inside. Landlord's suck. ;v;
We've always had white Siberian cats breeding with white Siberian cats, though, so, the little black ones are uncommon for us!
But, this time, my white cat and my orange mutt cat bred and we got all those different colors of kittens!
We're getting her fixed once she's healed from the labor, though.


----------



## Kimber

Luckypinch said:


> Kittens
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Kittens kittens kittens I love kitten draw the baby's pls pls


----------



## oreo

crying of joyful tears b/c the kitties video is too much ; w ;
i want to kidnap all of them to my bed!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Wahhhh



AMG it's beautiful T_T I can do the IGB/Hybrid transaction whenever you're ready : ) 

And OMG KITTENS<3<3 They're just so precious : O Uwahhh<3


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG it's beautiful T_T I can do the IGB/Hybrid transaction whenever you're ready : )
> 
> And OMG KITTENS<3<3 They're just so precious : O Uwahhh<3



yes I'm ready ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> yes I'm ready ;v;



Yay let me grab my 3ds : ) Ah I added your FC and whose town : )?


----------



## Finnian

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay let me grab my 3ds : ) Ah I added your FC and whose town : )?



Mine please!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> Mine please!



Sounds good : )


----------



## aleshapie

Baby Kits!! AWE!! I love baby kits! 

Here is my baby girl, Jezebel!


----------



## KainAronoele

Finnian said:


> We did get her milk flowing! Thank god!
> That little black one was getting dehydrated, so we got some formula.
> My mom bred cats too! We've had roughly about 70ish, as well.
> Stupid cat had her litter in the litter box (lol) and only ate one placenta, though, so I'm worried about her.
> I got her some food made for malnourished cats though, and I think that's what helped the milk come in.
> But yes! They are all very healthy and happy and we got them a little area set up in the garage with a heating pad, a tent, and a space heater. I am clearly worried about the cold, but they can't stay inside. Landlord's suck. ;v;
> We've always had white Siberian cats breeding with white Siberian cats, though, so, the little black ones are uncommon for us!
> But, this time, my white cat and my orange mutt cat bred and we got all those different colors of kittens!
> We're getting her fixed once she's healed from the labor, though.



Oh, well that's good then! :3
Damn xD well, we've had our fill then! Lol.
They sound spoiled! But yeaah, feel ya on the landlord thing :/ our's made us kick ours out too, so me and my dad eventually made them a lil nice 'living' area in our laundry room years ago, would have boxes for the kittens so they wouldn't wander off and such. Though, a lot of times the mamas would take them and hide them in over places in our garage away from all the other cats, which I understood their logic of hiding, but where they would hide them would be insane! @ .@
White kitties were my favorite! Have only had 3 out of all the ones we had, and it was cuz our first was a pure white with one blue eye and one green eye, and when she had babies 2 of them were white too. Rest have been black, calico/brindle, black and white, grey-tabby, orange-tabby, grey or that tan, dirt-tabby color.
We never had money to get ours fixed. Why we've had so many, lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whew gave you about 15 mil as I wanted it to be fair 8D If you'd like more hybrids just let me know, was in a hurry and didn't have time to make space xD


----------



## Finnian

aleshapie said:


> Baby Kits!! AWE!! I love baby kits!
> 
> Here is my baby girl, Jezebel!



SHE LOOKS JUST LIKE MY MOM'S CATS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whew gave you about 15 mil as I wanted it to be fair 8D If you'd like more hybrids just let me know, was in a hurry and didn't have time to make space xD



No! That's perfect!
I love your signature btw!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Oh, well that's good then! :3
> Damn xD well, we've had our fill then! Lol.
> They sound spoiled! But yeaah, feel ya on the landlord thing :/ our's made us kick ours out too, so me and my dad eventually made them a lil nice 'living' area in our laundry room years ago, would have boxes for the kittens so they wouldn't wander off and such. Though, a lot of times the mamas would take them and hide them in over places in our garage away from all the other cats, which I understood their logic of hiding, but where they would hide them would be insane! @ .@
> White kitties were my favorite! Have only had 3 out of all the ones we had, and it was cuz our first was a pure white with one blue eye and one green eye, and when she had babies 2 of them were white too. Rest have been black, calico/brindle, black and white, grey-tabby, orange-tabby, grey or that tan, dirt-tabby color.
> We never had money to get ours fixed. Why we've had so many, lol.



I love calicos! My mom had one, but she died of old age.
We don't have money now, so that's why my cats aren't fixed.
Ahh I love kitties.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Finnian said:


> SHE LOOKS JUST LIKE MY MOM'S CATS!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No! That's perfect!
> I love your signature btw!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love calicos! My mom had one, but she died of old age.
> We don't have money now, so that's why my cats aren't fixed.
> Ahh I love kitties.



Ok haha, just wanted to make sure :3
And thanks hehe, couldn't resist ;D


----------



## Finnian

;v;
Hey guys I am recruiting for an auction, everyone should apply.


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian ;-; when will my pic be done (sorry for bothringn)


----------



## Finnian

Luckypinch said:


> Finnian ;-; when will my pic be done (sorry for bothringn)



Soon! I've been really busy and my rat died then my cat had kittens and I'm behind. ;v;


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw name is in the title

I really need to return those 500 tbt back to you!!!


----------



## Mercedes

Finnian said:


> Soon! I've been really busy and my rat died then my cat had kittens and I'm behind. ;v;



I'm sorry


----------



## Finnian

Wahh i took a nap.


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> tfw name is in the title
> 
> I really need to return those 500 tbt back to you!!!



It's lined cough


----------



## Hyoshido

Then lemme give u those bells ye!


----------



## Finnian

Hyogo said:


> Then lemme give u those bells ye!



NO. It is a freebie Hyogo. ;v;
U r so patient and awesome.


----------



## Finnian

YOO


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> YOO



THAT IS THE CUTEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> THAT IS THE CUTEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN.


Psshh. Have you looked in the mirror lately?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I should go put on some deodorant.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finnian said:


> Psshh. Have you looked in the mirror lately?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow I should go put on some deodorant.



;v;
I'm not cute though. I'm tough. DON'T CALL ME CUTE D:<

LOL, your thought process is just so entertaining xD


----------



## Finnian

Pokemanz said:


> ;v;
> I'm not cute though. I'm tough. DON'T CALL ME CUTE D:<
> 
> LOL, your thought process is just so entertaining xD



I showered instead lol and then put on my deodorant. 
I'm 21 I shouldn't have to shower everyday but _NO_ I still grease up like a 15 year old boy.


----------



## roroselle

Holy moly queen of cute

Is it weird that I use peppermint spray for deodorant hahahah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ayyy the 21 club *flails arms*


----------



## Pokemanz

Hey where the 18 club at?

*flails in a dark corner*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finnian said:


> YOO


*dies* Cutest Toad in the universe.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dies* Cutest Toad in the universe.



Agreed *_*


----------



## Dork

the rule "The longer it takes you to pay after I've completed your picture, 
the bigger and more annoying your name will get, so all of China will know what you've done." gives me life good job


----------



## Finnian

roroselle said:


> Holy moly queen of cute
> 
> Is it weird that I use peppermint spray for deodorant hahahah
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ayyy the 21 club *flails arms*



nah man i used to use my dermatologist prescribed acne rub as deodorant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dork said:


> the rule "The longer it takes you to pay after I've completed your picture,
> the bigger and more annoying your name will get, so all of China will know what you've done." gives me life good job



me too though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed *_*



;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Hey where the 18 club at?
> 
> *flails in a dark corner*



I used to be 18

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dies* Cutest Toad in the universe.



NOT EVEN!!??


----------



## Allycat

I got a question, for your IRL store, do those chibi badges work as keychains? My car keys are seriously lacking keychains and I think those would make some mega-cute keychains.

how many times can I say keychains? keychains ... keychains ... keychains ...


----------



## Finnian

Allycat said:


> I got a question, for your IRL store, do those chibi badges work as keychains? My car keys are seriously lacking keychains and I think those would make some mega-cute keychains.
> 
> how many times can I say keychains? keychains ... keychains ... keychains ...



I could make them into keychains!
Put a keychain thing on it, instead of badge clip!


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> I could make them into keychains!
> Put a keychain thing on it, instead of badge clip!



Well that would be kind of perfect! I'm going to order one sometime this week.


----------



## Finnian

Allycat said:


> Well that would be kind of perfect! I'm going to order one sometime this week.



Alright! Lemme know what you ordered so I can be sure to put it on the right thing!


----------



## Allycat

Finnian said:


> Alright! Lemme know what you ordered so I can be sure to put it on the right thing!



Well I can tell you right now it's going to be a Marceline from AT.
Seriously so cute.


----------



## Finnian

Allycat said:


> Well I can tell you right now it's going to be a Marceline from AT.
> Seriously so cute.



Thank you! ;v; She's one of my best sellers.


----------



## Arabelle

Yayy I'm so excited >__< 
Your thread is so popular- it took forever to find my original request & offer lol. Haha

Soooo..  300tbt + 10 mil + 25 bush starts + 9 cedar saplings okay ? c:

Oops idk why it posted twice...


----------



## Arabelle

Yayy I'm so excited >__< 
Your thread is so popular- it took forever to find my original request & offer lol. Haha

Soooo..  300tbt + 10 mil + 25 bush starts (hibiscus, pink&white azalea & holly starts) + 9 cedar saplings okay ? c: 

Oh, also have + tree stump chair, Sweets wall/ floor/ lamp/ player/ closet/ sofa/ minilamp - from your list.  (I can get you rest of the sweets stuff since I'm in fall in my town. I'll just have to TT day by day)


----------



## Hyoshido

Finnian said:


> YOO


*Bruh*
Belly rubs comin' ur way!!!

That is so ace tho!! Why does it have to be a freebie because bruh I'd totally be paying u for that!!!


----------



## Amilee

can i give you my soul and you draw for me? qq
your art is soooo AMAZING AND CUTE <3


----------



## Finnian

xsophiex said:


> Yayy I'm so excited >__<
> Your thread is so popular- it took forever to find my original request & offer lol. Haha
> 
> Soooo..  300tbt + 10 mil + 25 bush starts (hibiscus, pink&white azalea & holly starts) + 9 cedar saplings okay ? c:
> 
> Oh, also have + tree stump chair, Sweets wall/ floor/ lamp/ player/ closet/ sofa/ minilamp - from your list.  (I can get you rest of the sweets stuff since I'm in fall in my town. I'll just have to TT day by day)



Lol I was trying to line last night I swear I actually drew a horse by accident.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> *Bruh*
> Belly rubs comin' ur way!!!
> 
> That is so ace tho!! Why does it have to be a freebie because bruh I'd totally be paying u for that!!!



*Bruh*. You game me 1,200 TBT. Dat was payment.
;v;
I'm GLAD YOU LIKE IT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amilee said:


> can i give you my soul and you draw for me? qq
> your art is soooo AMAZING AND CUTE <3



Noooo. You are amazing and cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hookaay. Pretty soon I'm moving my art shop since this was meant to be temporary anyway b/c I need more than one post. That thing is getting huge.


----------



## Kammeh

HHHHH I STILL NEED TO PAY YOU D;
When are you available?


----------



## Aradai

LMFAO I found your hidden videos and I love it omg
you're art is cute :0 good luck!


----------



## kassie

Finnian said:


> I could make them into keychains!
> Put a keychain thing on it, instead of badge clip!



Oooh! Is it too late for mine to be switched from a badge clip to a key chain?


----------



## Finnian

main post


----------



## Finnian

chibis


----------



## Finnian

crafts


----------



## Finnian

*hyogo here is frist post*

adopts


----------



## Finnian

thread stuff


----------

